
Ask HN: Who is hiring right now? - whoishiring
We thought it might be helpful to do this sooner than usual. The next regular monthly thread will be in 9 days.<p>This was suggested by a user who wishes to remain anonymous. Thank you, masked man!<p>There&#x27;s a corresponding thread for job seekers here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22665396" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22665396</a><p>---<p>Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE. Don&#x27;t include both!<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
kfx
PBS | Various Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH) | Alexandria, VA

PBS serves the American public with programming and services of the highest
quality, using media to educate, inspire, entertain, and express a diversity
of perspectives. We're hiring engineers for multiple platforms to build the
PBS Kids and General Audience video products:

    
    
      • Senior Backend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/v7c8nb2
      • Senior Frontend Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/stab99u
      • Full Stack Web Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/sufbv47
      • Senior iOS Engineer - https://tinyurl.com/tcxfmqm
    

If you want to work on meaningful apps with audiences of millions, please
apply at the links above or email the hiring manager, Bill, at
digitaljobs@pbs.org.

~~~
phist_mcgee
Is there a reason pbs.org doesn't use TLS?

~~~
boandre
you should re-read the rules. "Commenters: please don't reply to job posts to
complain about something. It's off topic here."

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Engineer, Designer, Sales, Marketing, PM, Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full-time Onsite

== Intro ====================================

Hey there, Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general
purpose work tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I
often joke that this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s.
Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then.
The state of art is either Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer
WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms + a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.so](https://notion.so)

We are looking for people with the following roles:
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.so/about](https://notion.so/about)

Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-...).
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a bunch of artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and growing
very fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with
some of the best investors out there (notion.so/about).

== Apply =======================================

Please see details here ->>
[https://www.notion.so/jobs](https://www.notion.so/jobs)

~~~
tjmtjmtjm
Not looking for a job, but Notion's Full Stack Engineer job description
([https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Engineer-
Notion-60ba853553e...](https://www.notion.so/Full-Stack-Engineer-
Notion-60ba853553e14005a4c2e3670dd0a9a9)) has always struck me as, what I
envision as, an ideal full stack product "person" (whatever that means). I'm
genuinely curious what people think, how does one build up the skills to fill
that type of role?

~~~
PStamatiou
Not looking for a job either but likewise I did always really like their
designer posting: [https://www.notion.so/Designer-Who-Can-Code-Notion-
bfd327660...](https://www.notion.so/Designer-Who-Can-Code-Notion-
bfd32766056c486bbbe58fc4025d993b)

Comes off as very authentic, nice to see photos of the team/office, and a good
elaboration on the role and product. Just seems very down to earth. Well done
folks!

------
ChrisRackauckas
The Julia Lab (MIT) | DevOps Engineer (+ More) | Onsite or Remote | Full Time
| [https://julia.mit.edu/](https://julia.mit.edu/)

The Julia Lab is a lab in MIT's CSAIL which focuses on the development of
software tooling for solving large-scale scientific problems. Named after it's
original result, the Julia programming language, the Julia Lab's research
ranges from scientific machine learning (SciML) [1] and differentiable
programming [2] to large-scale heterogeneous parallel computing [3]. The lab
is currently growing in response to new directions and collaborations, and we
are looking for both researchers and devops engineers to help with the
research activities. We are looking for individuals who can help accelerate
scientific machine learning workflows with gitops, develop high-precision
continuous benchmarking systems, build and wrap essential scientific computing
binaries into Julia packages, and help with the deployment of Julia-based
software to alternative architectures. Or those with sufficient compiler,
numerical computing, and scientific machine learning knowledge may find
alternative projects. Experience with Julia is highly preferred.

[1] Universal Differential Equations for Scientific Machine Learning,
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04385](https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.04385)

[2] A Differentiable Programming System to Bridge Machine Learning and
Scientific Computing,
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.07587](https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.07587)

[3] Rapid software prototyping for heterogeneous and distributed platforms,
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S09659...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0965997818310123)

~~~
ativzzz
Just an FYI, there are no emails to contact nor any information about how to
apply for any of these positions you described anywhere on your website that I
can see.

~~~
ChrisRackauckas
Email crackauc@mit.edu

------
powersj
Canonical | The company behind Ubuntu | Software Engineer for Ubuntu Server |
Americas or Western Europe Time zones | REMOTE | Full-Time

Canonical has an opening [1] on the Ubuntu Server team. This role would be
working on the cloud-init [2], curtin [3], and Ubuntu Advantage Tools [4]
Python projects. If you like working with customers, clouds, writing Python,
and working in Open Source this would be a great experience for you. Again,
this is a full-time, remote position for someone in the Americas or Western
European time zones.

I am the hiring manager for this specific role, but we do have many other
full-time, remote positions as well [5] so check out those too!

[1] [https://grnh.se/b6ff87e61us](https://grnh.se/b6ff87e61us)

[2] [https://github.com/canonical/cloud-
init](https://github.com/canonical/cloud-init)

[3]
[https://github.com/canonicalltd/curtin](https://github.com/canonicalltd/curtin)

[4] [https://github.com/canonicalltd/ubuntu-advantage-
client](https://github.com/canonicalltd/ubuntu-advantage-client)

[5] [https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

~~~
BlackjackCF
For the European roles, are you guys willing to help with relocation/a work
permit? I'm looking to relocate from the US to Dublin, Ireland.

~~~
rory_isAdonk
Don't do it, we've a terrible housing crisis!

~~~
BlackjackCF
My girlfriend already accepted a job in Dublin! I have to relocate :(

------
kdiana
Automattic | Remote Global | Remote Only |
[https://automattic.com](https://automattic.com)

We’re the people behind WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, Tumblr, and more.
We’re passionate about democratizing publishing so that anyone with a story
can tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they
live in the world. As CEO Matt Mullenweg says, “We’re building the operating
system for a more open, integrated, and user centric web. With more than 1,000
people distributed over 75 countries, we’re constantly iterating.”

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic](https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic)

Here are some of our open roles:

* Mobile Engineers (Android/iOS): [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/)

* Software Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/)

* Enterprise Platform Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/enterprise-platform-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/enterprise-platform-engineer/)

* Analytics Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/analytics-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/analytics-engineer/)

Tech Stack: Web: PHP, JavaScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, MySQL, Docker, and
Elixir.

~~~
ajffleming
WordPress VIP is also hirng Support Engineers

* Support Engineer (VIP): [https://wpvip.com/careers/support-engineer/](https://wpvip.com/careers/support-engineer/)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Product Manager, Designer | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph makes code search universal so developers can focus on solving
problems instead of struggling to find and understand code. Read our master
plan to learn more about what we’re building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across both your company’s private
code and public open-source code with inline code intelligence providing go-
to-definition and find-references. Developers at Uber, Lyft, Yelp, and many
other companies use Sourcegraph regularly every day.

We just raised a $23M Series B and are growing our team to keep up with
customer demand. If you are passionate about making the world better through
software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes

We’re hiring for many different roles. Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
McKayDavis
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter In Place)

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

~~~
asdfman123
I'm an experienced back end senior C# developer but I'm not in California. I
feel the writing on the wall is that society will be shut down for at least a
year while a vaccine is developed.

Would you be open to full remote for a year, after which I would move to the
bay area?

~~~
McKayDavis
I share your concerns, but it is impossible to predict the future state of the
world. Roblox is currently looking for candidates who will be available to
work full time on our San Mateo campus when it is safe to do so. We will
provide relocation for qualified candidates.

------
spot
CTRL-labs (part of Facebook Reality Labs) | Research Engineer | NYC | Full-
time, Onsite | [https://www.ctrl-labs.com/](https://www.ctrl-labs.com/)

Facebook Reality Labs is looking for Research Engineers to help us unleash
human potential by erasing the bottlenecks between intent and action. Our
neural interface research and development lies at the intersection of
computational neuroscience, machine learning, signal processing, biophysics,
and human-computer interaction. As Research Engineer, you will: drive cutting
edge research and development for our core machine learning platform; create
new experiments and models that unlock the capabilities of our technology;
work across scientists, software engineers, hardware engineers and designers
to set the company’s scientific agenda. To do so, you will need strong problem
solving abilities, excellent communication skills, extensive programming
experience, and a passion for efficient tools and systems.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/183805176281998/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/183805176281998/)

~~~
kambojsimran
Love what you guys are doing. How far away do you think the organization is
from hiring product people?

------
beager
Nomad Health | Software Engineers | New York, NY and Charlotte, NC | Full-
Time, REMOTE available

* Help Nomad put clinicians on the front lines of the battle against COVID-19. *

Nomad Health is changing the way nurses and doctors find work. We are
eliminating the chaotic and inelegant healthcare staffing system of yesterday
with a simple and modern digital platform. A team of builders and makers, our
engineers are creative, highly-motivated problem solvers who want to improve
the world of healthcare with code, technology systems, data and automation. We
are serving our clinicians who are on the front lines every day fighting this
pandemic that is impacting so many lives. If you're interested in making an
impact far greater than your next line of code, come check us out!

Seeking:

Front-end Engineers (React, Next.js)

Back-end Engineers (Python, Flask)

[https://nomadhealth.com/careers](https://nomadhealth.com/careers)

~~~
deepsunn
Sounds interesting and I'd like to apply. Just for clarification, what do you
mean by "remote available"?

------
fnthawar2
Shopify | All R&D Roles | Global | Full-time | Onsite/Remote [All remote for
now]

Shopify is hiring for all R&D roles!

We’re an all-in-one commerce platform building tools to start, grow, market,
and manage retail businesses of any size (from your fave local shops to
behemoths like GymShark and Allbirds).

We support over 1 million merchants on our global platform. Our current stack
is primarily Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, Go, Kafka, GraphQl, etc.

We’re looking for builders who want to solve highly technical problems with
really powerful tools.

We have open roles for: Sr/Staff Developers Principal Engineers Technical
Leads Developer Managers Sr. Site Reliability Engineer Directors of
engineering Backend, FED, Mobile

Check out:
[https://www.shopify.com/careers/](https://www.shopify.com/careers/)

Here’s two on my team specifically: [https://www.shopify.com/careers/director-
of-engineering-reta...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/director-of-
engineering-retail-3dbd15)

[https://www.shopify.com/careers/principal-engineer-
mobile-6e...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/principal-engineer-
mobile-6e2f3f)

~~~
tpaksoy
I wish Shopify would hire more engineering related workers in EU. Support for
European payment methods in Shopify API is horrible and I would love to put it
work to get more EU payment method support in the Checkout API.

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Senior/Lead Devops Engineer, Lead
SDET, Lead Backend Engineers | ONSITE | www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- Sr/Lead Backend engineers

\- Sr/Lead Devops engineers

\- Sr/Lead SDET engineers

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
joshpadnick
Gruntwork | 100% Remote | Full-time | Full-stack engineers, Frontend Engineers
| [https://gruntwork.io](https://gruntwork.io)

Gruntwork co-founder here. We aim to improve humanity's most important
invention: Software. Our product enables software teams to launch and maintain
production-grade cloud infrastructure in days, not months.

We create the building blocks that devs and DevOps engineers can use to make
launching in the cloud 10x better / faster / easier. We think of our work as
creating a new paradigm for how DevOps can be done, one that leverages the
insight that so many companies re-invent so much of the foundations that
software engineers need to build and launch their apps. We work primarily with
AWS, K8s, Terraform, Go, Typescript, and React, and introduce new tech as
needed. We’re a small team (~15 people), but our clients include the United
Nations, Adobe, TicketMaster, Verizon, and lots of startups.

We are profitable, self-funded (no investors, no debt), pay salaries, equity,
and bonuses according to transparent formulas, and are very focused on
building a company we're proud of. We are 100% remote, with half our team in
the USA and half in Europe/Africa. We have company-wide in-person meetups
every few months. We welcome applicants from all backgrounds.

Our measure of a successful Grunt is (1) make impact, (2) think like an owner,
(3) communicate effectively, and (4) be a good person. If this sounds like
you, we're hiring:

\- Software Engineer (full-stack)

\- Senior Software Engineer (full-stack)

\- Principal Software Engineer (full-stack)

\- Frontend Engineer (bonus points for some design skills)

~~~
BlackjackCF
For the European roles, are you guys willing to help with relocation or with
work permits? I'm a US citizen looking to relocate to Europe.

~~~
weinr0ck
If Paris is an option for you. Lookup “La French Tech.” It’s a visa program
that enables French startups to easily hire foreigners.

------
ndwns
Twitter | San Francisco, CA and REMOTE | Frontend/backend/fullstack, data
science, and engineering management

We're starting a new team to build a new capacity management system for our
infrastructure platform. This iteration has a stronger product focus on
enabling engineers while supporting partners in finance and supply.

We need to build internal tooling to predict demand, track supply, prioritize
allocations, and report on utilization across a large fleet of physical
servers (>100k) and an expanding footprint in public cloud. We need data
pipelines, clear visualizations and UIs, forecasting, reporting, etc.

Hiring is across the stack and includes a data scientist and engineering
manager. Product focused engineers who can engage with internal customers,
challenge the status quo, and rapidly iterate are especially suitable.

SF is preferred but we're open to other Twitter offices and fully remote.

* [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/softw...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/software-engineer-front-end-capacity-engineering.html)

* [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/softw...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/software-engineer-lead-fullstack-capacity-engineering.html)

* [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/data-...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/data-scientist-capacity-engineering.html)

* [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-twitter/202003/senior-engineering-manager-capacity-engineering0.html)

~~~
440fx
This is a great team to consider at Twitter. But if this isn't quite what
you're looking for, I'd just like to add that many teams at Twitter are
specifically looking to hire people outside of San Francisco (either at other
offices or working from home... but note that we don't yet have the ability to
directly employ people in every country). Protip: even if a job listing
mentions a location different from where you live, apply anyway and mention
where you'd want to work from. We are currently actively hiring for many teams
(see [https://careers.twitter.com](https://careers.twitter.com)). For now, all
interviews are virtual, including virtual office tours if you would intend to
eventually work in one of our offices once they reopen after COVID-19 is under
control. (Modulo the undeniable stress of current world events, which we all
try to support each other through), the transition to 100% remote work has
gone remarkably well.

~~~
deepsunn
I'm mostly seeing "5+ years" as the experience requirement on all positions,
senior or otherwise. Is that an absolute or negotiable? Thanks!

------
thisisntfine
FBI | ONSITE, Nationwide | Various

* Chief Information Officer - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=32531&PostingSeq=1)

* Computer Scientist - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=31224&PostingSeq=2)

* Data Analysis - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=32812&PostingSeq=1)

* Electronics Technician - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=25032&PostingSeq=1)

* Special Agent - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Must be a US Citizen. Must be able to obtain a security clearance. Must pass
polygraph examination. See further details in postings.

~~~
Pete-Codes
Haven't polygraphs been discredited as inaccurate by now?

~~~
HocusLocus
They need to gather a pool of people who still believe in them, to administer
them. Like DNA, the polygraph is a device that exists to ensure the
replication of polygraphs.

------
jakub_g
Dailymotion | Sophia Antipolis, Nice Area, France | ONSITE | Junior / mid-
level JavaScript developer | Full-time

My team (video player core & performance) is looking for someone with 1-3
years of JS experience. You need have some basic level of familiarity with
vanilla JavaScript and be willing to learn. No knowledge about video stuff
required.

We're currently 14 people in the Sophia office, including 3 in my team. The
two main sites are Paris and NYC with ~400 people. Dailymotion is owned by
Vivendi, a huge media conglomerate.

I'm not a hiring manager but feel free to ping for details - info in HN
profile.

[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Dailymotion/743999707567491...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Dailymotion/743999707567491-front-
end-engineer-player-h-f-)

~~~
jakub_g
Note: you should be eligible to work in France (EU citizen, have a visa etc.;
the work permit process is complicated lately.)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | St Paul, MN, USA | Full Time | REMOTE | Wine, 3D Graphics, and
General Open Source Developers | C-language systems programming

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs)

CodeWeavers is hiring skilled C programmers to work on the open source Wine
project and other related open source projects, including several 3D graphics
projects (Vulkan, OpenGL, and Direct3D). CodeWeavers partnered with Valve
Software to integrate Wine into the Steam for Linux client as a part of the
Steam Play (Proton) initiative. This allows Linux gamers to play Windows games
on Linux more easily. We need new, full-time developers to improve Wine's
ability to run games.

We are hiring remote programmers, US or international, as well as workers
local to Saint Paul, Minnesota. We will consider relocation, if desired, on a
case-by-case basis. Please see link above for information, benefits,
requirements, and how to apply.

~~~
dang
(I've removed the phrase "or O N S I T E" from this post because that
signifies that R E M O T E is not an option, which is clearly not what you
intended. It screws up text searches, which is why I've added spaces to those
words here too.)

~~~
coldpie
Didn't realize that. Thank you.

------
jchrisa
McKinsey & Company | Engineers and Data Scientists | NYC, Bay Area, Atlanta,
Waltham | Full-time | Remote for now

My team at McKinsey & Company builds software tools for some of the biggest
financial services firms in the world. We also do digital business building in
real estate and other industries, as well as machine learning to solve real
world challenges.

We are hiring folks who want to work on interesting problems, in a
professional environment.

Your skills: application development, data pipelines, testing / software
quality, agile / working with stakeholders

What we offer: excellent benefits, competitive pay, flexible working
environment, interesting problems

Apply here:

Front end: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/front-
endd...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/front-enddeveloper-
financialserviceslabsolution-33336)

Full stack: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/fullstackd...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/fullstackdeveloper-financialserviceslab-38148)

Data science: [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniordata...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/seniordatascientist-financialserviceslab-34840)

Email me with questions at Chris_Anderson at mckinsey.com

~~~
dudul
Can you clarify what "remote for now" means? Should new hires expect to have
to relocate in a few months?

~~~
jchrisa
It means if you are hired to work in the SV office, you won't be expected to
interview in person, or work in person until the crisis is resolved. The roles
are not remote roles, but there's no going into the office at the moment.

~~~
ablekh
How do you define "the crisis is resolved"?

~~~
danesparza
I think we're ALL trying to work that one out.

~~~
ablekh
I strongly believe that work that could be done remotely MUST be done remotely
_until the coronavirus vaccine is developed and deployed_ (even if at the
expense of some potential performance loss and/or corporate culture impact;
though it is arguable, especially the performance aspect). Lifting off the
remote option would IMO be a recipe for much more suffering due to a
significant contribution to next waves of the virus spread.

------
dangoor
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA and REMOTE USA/CANADA | Senior Backend /
Fullstack | [https://khanacademy.org/careers](https://khanacademy.org/careers)

We're a non-profit with a mission to provide a free, world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. It's a big mission that we're taking on step by step. While
we want anyone to be able to get a great education independently, we've been
focusing a lot on trying to help teachers working in their classrooms (and a
lot of teachers and parents are using Khan away from their classrooms right
now!)

Our site has been built on Python 2 and Google App Engine for its first 10
years of existence. We're now in the midst of a rebuild in Go (still on App
Engine).[1] Parts of that new Go-based infrastructure are already running in
production.

To say that this is an exciting time for us would be an understatement, I
think, but we continue to have working sustainably as an engineering
principle. (Our principles are available publicly[2].)

[1]:
[http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm](http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/goliath.htm)
[2]: [https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZQ-
HTuH38L8sf4ZObfJN...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZQ-
HTuH38L8sf4ZObfJNlESpzYIPAP6QFe30qOqE8DA/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
rjyoungling
I love how it says 'if you're not a household name explain what your business
does', and you go on to explain Khan Academy.

haha everyone knows y'all! You guys are legends. Thanks for the kind and
generous work you do over there!

~~~
dangoor
Thanks! We are fortunate to have good name recognition. One thing we've
noticed is that a lot of folks don't know that we're a non-profit, so we try
to make that point as much as we can.

Edit to add: speaking for myself and my perception of my coworkers... We just
feel amazingly fortunate to have the opportunity to work toward our mission.

~~~
kyawzazaw
Are there positions for software engineer interns? I have been looking all the
time and I keep missing the recruitment window.

My academic life would be so painful without khanacademy and it'd be great to
contribute to this.

~~~
dangoor
I'm happy to hear that you've found us helpful in your academic life!

We don't have internship openings right now. We generally do those interviews
in the fall (for the following summer).

------
elliotec
Dutchie | Frontend engineers, product roles | REMOTE USA or Bend, OR

Dutchie is the cannabis industry’s leading and fastest-growing e-commerce
provider, powering online ordering for the top dispensaries throughout the
United States. We are a product-focused company that has created a best-in-
class experience for cannabis dispensaries and shoppers.

Since our inception in 2017, we have experienced significant growth. We are
backed by Gron Ventures, Snoop Dogg’s Casa Verde Capital, one of the leading
cannabis-focused VC’s, members of the founding team at DoorDash, Kevin
Durant’s Thirty Five Ventures, and other notable angel investors.

This crisis has provided enormous growth for us as online ordering and
delivery of cannabis is getting legalized in more states and deemed essential
business in all legal states. We've seen massive increases in sales on our
platform over the past few weeks.

We are hiring senior Frontend engineers. We use technologies including React,
GraphQL (with Apollo), and Node.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://dutchie.com/careers](https://dutchie.com/careers)

~~~
itsevrgrn
Would you be willing to accept applications for frontend interns with previous
work experience on a React team?

~~~
gwbas1c
They have a link for "Don't see what you're looking for." When you're early in
your career, don't be afraid to apply for something that's a little out of
your experience. Many software companies struggle to find qualified
applicants.

(Just don't get emotionally attached to any position. Give yourself 15 minutes
to fill in a cover letter, attach your resume, and move on.)

------
vhiremath4
Loom | Remote or SF (fully remote currently) | Many open roles | Full-time

[https://www.loom.com/company](https://www.loom.com/company)

Loom is empowering people around the world to create quick videos–of their
screen, of themselves, or both. More than 2 million users across more than
60,000 companies are using Loom to communicate more effectively.

Personal video pitch from me:

[https://www.loom.com/share/9bbdfd8cf86f46c1af73ff4822b5c80f](https://www.loom.com/share/9bbdfd8cf86f46c1af73ff4822b5c80f)

~~~
corkscrew
What is your tech stack? Wasn't clear from the job descriptions what you use
on the backend

~~~
vhiremath4
Good catch! I created a video going over it for you:

[https://www.loom.com/share/5aaeab03186941118e3a89d62420083e](https://www.loom.com/share/5aaeab03186941118e3a89d62420083e)

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | New York, NY | Product Manager; Mobile Developer |
Remote (WFH) | Full-Time

The publisher of SCRUFF (www.scruff.com) and Jack'd (www.jackd.com), two of
the worlds largest queer dating apps, is hiring for Product Manager and Mobile
Developer (iOS or Android). Today we are 100% remote, though normally we run a
distributed engineering team (1/2 in NYC, 1/2 remote). Our company connects
millions of gay, bi, trans and queer people around the world every day. We
also take our responsibility to build a safe space seriously, and that's why
we're the only major social app not to integrate with Facebook/Instagram and
not to incorporate any third-party ad networks.

As a Product Manager, you are a passionate, customer-facing and hands-on team
member who will help define the future of Jack’d and SCRUFF. You are a problem
solver who is happy collaborating with a team to help grow and transform our
products. You get excited by new and existing technologies on your phone. You
conceptualize how this will empower our community to better connect with each
other and how to enable users to better express their authentic self. You
enjoy working with other people and are motivated by the current and potential
power of our platform.

As a Mobile Software engineer, you'll be working with the latest technologies
(Swift, Kotlin, RxJava, ReactiveSwift) in evolving the architecture for
current and future needs in order to develop innovative, consumer-facing
mobile products, while supporting the product roadmap. You'll deploy and help
us evolve our client into an MVVM architecture. And you'll have an opportunity
both to go deep in a specific platform and be exposed to technologies across
our stack.

Visit [https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers)
for more information!

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Designers | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're hiring!

Let's get a few details out up front:

For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a fully remote,
work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you now. We're
stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. We expect all new
hires to onboard and work remotely until it's safe and reasonable to relocate
to Los Angeles.

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Unreal Engine Game Engineers

\- UI/UX Engineers

\- SRE / DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
jblz
Automattic | REMOTE | Full Time | Fully-distributed workforce (70+ countries &
counting)

We run WordPress.com, Tumblr, WooCommerce, WordPress VIP, Jetpack, Longreads,
Simplenote, Happy Tools, CrowdSignal, Gravatar, and more.

Want to make the web a better place for more than a billion people each month?
We’re hiring!

Here are our open positions:

[https://automattic.com/jobs/](https://automattic.com/jobs/)

[https://wpvip.com/careers/](https://wpvip.com/careers/)

And information about how we work:

[https://automattic.com/work-with-us/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
Brajeshwar
Sagri | Lead Programmer/Developer | Tokyo (Remote-First) | Full-Time | $70K -
$90K + Stock

> Sagri is an Asia-focused AgTech Startup, helping farmers live a happier
> life. We help farmers with easy-to-access credit and educate them in
> increasing their earning potential. We leverage satellite imagery and our
> proprietory soil sampling technology.

We are a remote-first Startup. We do have our offices in Tokyo and Bangalore.
Our current website (Japanese) is at
[http://sagri.tokyo/](http://sagri.tokyo/), which is being replaced by the
global site at [https://sagri.co/](https://sagri.co/). The information on our
website is, at best minimal and still work-in-progress. If you wish to know
more, please contact me at brajeshwar@sagri.tokyo.

More Details at [https://github.com/sagri/jobs/blob/master/lead-
programmer.md](https://github.com/sagri/jobs/blob/master/lead-programmer.md)

__Salary, Perks__

We have a maximum budget of ¥10,000,000 per year with some wriggle room.
Roughly about ₹70,00,000 or $90,000 per year. We do have Stock Options or ESOP
for you. We are new and still working on the details, but you do get a good
number.

__Apply__

Tell us a story at jobs@sagri.tokyo with a cover letter, links to some of your
best works, highlighting contributions to open source projects. We would love
if you can include your LinkedIn, Github/GitLab, Website (your articles and
writings), and optionally, a resume.

~~~
_-___________-_
I would be worth mentioning in the summary that you're looking for someone who
can speak both English and Japanese.

------
ible
Apple | Vancouver BC, Cupertino CA, | ONSITE (well, WFH at the moment) | Full
time |

We're still actively interviewing, all interviews over video at the moment.
Positions below are in my org, there are more active openings in Vancouver,
and of course Cupertino.

Are you passionate about developing large scale software systems to tackle
real world problems in Fraud detection and prevention? Do you have experience
with ingesting, analyzing and processing large amounts of data for use in real
time systems? Are you looking for the chance to engineer solutions from the
initial design process to the deployment of the system into production and
witness the real-world impact of your hard work? If so, this is most
definitely the job for you.

See [https://jobs.apple.com/en-ca/details/200136847/software-
engi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-ca/details/200136847/software-engineer-
anti-fraud-systems?team=SFTWR)

We're hiring a top-tier security software engineer to take on these features
that will help protect all our customers, no matter how they access our
services. The role spans the breadth of the Apple ecosystem, from iOS to web
implementation to back-end servers. The role requires you to have a strong
background and interest in information, product and system security, a rich
experience in SW development and technologies, and to be used to working both
autonomously and in close multi-functional collaboration. You will also
understand the odds of implementation robustness and security, and will relish
the happiness of improving the lives of millions with every commit. You will
have the opportunity to lead change at multiple levels of the organization and
in procedures and protocols as well as technical implementation.

See [https://jobs.apple.com/en-ca/details/200145908/software-
engi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-ca/details/200145908/software-engineer-
fraud-engineering-algorithms-and-risk?team=SFTWR)

~~~
rossboss
I've applied to multiple positions two weeks ago, no response. What's the
typical turn around?

~~~
graebherhbrea
I've applied to Apple before and never received a response. Same for Goog. But
even worse, I did a 5-hour on-site with Amazon and never heard back from
anyone lol. Seems like standard practice for big corps these days.

~~~
sgerenser
A cold resume going into a black hole is unfortunately fairly common. Not
hearing anything after an on-site is definitely not normal. Whoever was the
Amazon recruiter you were working with definitely dropped the ball.

~~~
thelittleone
Definitely dropped the ball. It may seem like a small thing to that recruiter,
but this can affect their reputation among talent pool. It happened to me with
Microsoft back in the 90s (I was young, in my 20s). I spent a lot of time
preparing an application package and solid interviews but then they just went
silent. Never heard back. Calls were not returned.

Fast forward to the 2000s (some more years under my belt) Microsoft was
actively trying to hire me. But the book was closed on ever working there. I
let them know why politely and took a position elsewhere.

Its just lazy to not update candidates. And if the individual HR person
cannot, an automated message would be better than nothing. This is just common
decency, not rocket science.

~~~
xhkkffbf
I'll second this. When the recruiters drop the ball like this, I discount the
entire company. It's probably unfair, especially for a big company, but it's
natural.

------
jtonz
Code Heroes | Brisbane, Australia | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.codeheroes.com.au](https://www.codeheroes.com.au) Our stack:
Flutter / Dart, Xamarin / C#, Firebase, JavaScript

Code Heroes are a small mobile app company based in Brisbane focusing on
mobile application development for medium to large companies. We are currently
actively looking for experienced developers that have hands on experience with
Flutter (Dart), or those with mobile app development history and a willingness
to learn.

The job is full-time and onsite with a 6 hour workday. We are located the CBD
of Brisbane.

For further information:
[https://www.codeheroes.com.au/jobs](https://www.codeheroes.com.au/jobs)

------
epage
Duo Security | Ann Arbor MI, Austin TX, Remote | Full time

Duo is not slowing down its hiring during all of this. With our focus on MFA
and Zero Trust / Beyond Corp, our products are positioned to help companies
transition to remote. We were recently acquired by Cisco who was named a
leader in the "2019 Forrester Zero Trust Platform Wave".

I'm working in DevOps where our stack includes Python, Docker, Ansible, and
AWS. I know our backend is written in Python. We also have iOS, Android, and
Windows apps as well as Chrome extensions.

Normally, our teams are mostly divided between the Ann Arbor and Austin
offices. The split offices ensured we had a remote-friendly environment. This
made the transition to full remote relatively painless for us.

If you have questions, feel free to each out to me "<username> at duosecurity
dot com".

In general, we are looking to hire for a variety of roles, including

\- Backend

\- Mobile

\- UX and Design

\- SRE

\- Security Engineers

See
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_3=%5B%22169482%22%5D&3_12_3=%5B%22186%22%2C%22194%22%2C%22187%22%5D)

~~~
yolasysdev
Hi, thanks for your post here. I was wondering if you are open to consider h1b
transfer sponsorship ? Thanks.

------
gumby
Just as a word of encouragement: I have done all my interviews for the past
couple of months remotely (even though I am in Palo Alto!) and got an offer
last week. That company currently plans more hiring over the next few months
regardless of quarantine. So don’t despair.

~~~
2250
Congrats on the offer! That must be exciting. Could you share what company or
an idea of the company (size of the company/industry vertical) that could shed
some light as to where the pockets of hiring are?

~~~
chrisjarvis
I just finished going thru recruiting with Amazon and was told they are
"aggressively hiring right now"

~~~
kator
I can confirm that Amazon is aggressively hiring across our business.

I am a hiring manager at Amazon and am hiring Product Managers, SDM's and
SDE's. Doing phone screens daily and multiple "loops" virtually. We're also
on-boarding people at home by sending them equipment and working with them
remotely to get up to speed.

We live in interesting times!

~~~
swapniljavanjal
I am in cool off period. Can you give me opportunity?

------
idid
Speckle | London | VP/Exec Commercial/Strategy | Full-time | Remote

Our mission is to build the open source data platform for the AEC
(architecture, engineering & construction) and foster a community of hackers
and builders that will digitally transform the built environment.

We're looking for someone with a strong record of commercial, operational and
strategic experience in the COSS landscape/early stage startups. AEC
experience is welcome, as well as an emphatic and generous approach to
creating value. We're at a very early stage (seed), nevertheless Speckle has
been evolving, maturing and gathering traction as an OSS project for the last
3 years. We have a diverse community, and we're keen to offer them the best
tools to disrupt a $10 trillion global industry.

If you're keen to help shape the future digital processes which underpin the
building that you're reading this from, the city/town that you live in, the
roads and transport networks that you travel on - get in touch:
d@speckle.systems.

------
VonGuard
Red Hat | All Positions Remote | Everything |
[https://www.redhat.com/en/jobs](https://www.redhat.com/en/jobs)

Red Hat. You know who we are. We're also the world's top Kubernetes provider
with OpenShift (well over 1000 customers). We're Ansible. We're OpneShift
Dedicated and OpenShift Online (Hosted services). We're a huge company with
openings in marketing, management, VPs also! We're worldwide. We have offices
around the globe. We're all remote: the location listed in a job posting is
where the manager is located. 90% of the time the job can be performed
remotely.

Red Hat is still Red Hat. In fact, even more so, now that our CEO is also
President of IBM. Think Pixar and Disney, NeXT and Apple. We sell absolutely
no software that is not 100% open source, unless we're in the process of open
sourcing it. Even our acquired companies' software, we eventually open source.
Have you contributed to an open source project? Ooooooooooo, we LOVE that!
Come join us! I currently spend work hours helping the CNCF, for example!

I've been here 18 months now, and they will have to drag me out the door. I'll
probably never leave willingly. It's a spectacular place to work. You can even
use me as your reference in your application: vonguard@redhat.com They even
gave me my nick as an email alias!

[https://www.redhat.com/en/jobs](https://www.redhat.com/en/jobs)

Senior Front end developer: [https://us-redhat.icims.com/jobs/77709/senior-
front-end-deve...](https://us-redhat.icims.com/jobs/77709/senior-front-end-
developer---digital-
marketing/job?hub=7&mobile=false&width=1140&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-480&jun1offset=-420)

Technical Operations Lead [https://us-redhat.icims.com/jobs/78616/it-support-
engineer/j...](https://us-redhat.icims.com/jobs/78616/it-support-
engineer/job?hub=7)

Enterprise Data Catalog Program Manager [https://us-
redhat.icims.com/jobs/78495/enterprise-data-catal...](https://us-
redhat.icims.com/jobs/78495/enterprise-data-catalog-program-manager/job?hub=7)

~~~
rjyoungling
I'm risking my behind here by breaking HN law but I just had to say, this is
some very strong copywriting assuming you're technical. Excellent job man.
Good luck!

~~~
xdavidliu
out of curiosity, what HN law are you potentially breaking? I'm guessing
there's a law that prohibits posts that simply say another comment is good?

~~~
DoreenMichele
It looks to me like no actual rule was broken per se, but GP is aware he was
breaking more like a thing of etiquette. It's kind of an "apologies in
advance, as I know this is sort of rude, but I'm going to say it anyway
because I'm saying something nice" that wasn't phrased optimally.

HN generally discourages lightweight chit chat to protect the signal to noise
ratio. They more strongly discourage it in these Hiring posts and it seems to
me that's the correct way to handle it because this is intended as a free
advertising space, not a discussion space.

In part for purposes of making advertisers comfortable posting here so they
will post at all, HN more strictly forbids attacks against the advertisers
because that would drive away a lot of advertisers and harm the utility of
these posts. But, also, these posts have a lot of little ads and it's already
a huge pile of info to sort through if you are job hunting, even without chit
chat and ugly, long tangents thrown in.

HN likely doesn't have the manpower to lock these threads and institute a pre
approval process as the mechanism that protects these posts as 99% (free) ads.
So they rely on certain social expectations to make this work.

Since the membership very much values these posts, the membership generally
does a good job of respecting certain expectations.

There are spaces on the internet where the meme is "This is why we can't have
nice things" and it typically gets stated as a way to say "It's not the fault
of incompetent moderation. No, the members are just assholes who won't
behave." (Often stated by the mods, who are incompetent and prone to putting
out the fire with gasoline.)

HN has both competent moderation and members who more or less try hard to
behave. This is why we can have nice things around here, like the _Who is
Hiring_ threads, which are a free service benefiting both businesses in need
of staff and people in need of employment.

------
qrush
Wistia | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time, Onsite + Remote |
[https://wistia.com](https://wistia.com)

We're a profitable, long-term thinking oriented company serving up our
business customers' videos and shows. Read more about what we believe in here:
[https://wistia.com/about/values](https://wistia.com/about/values)

Open engineering roles:

* Lead Front End Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045608)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wistia/jobs/2045719)

If you've got any questions feel free to DM me here or on twitter! (@qrush)

------
jordanlewis
Cockroach Labs | NYC, SF, REMOTE (USA) | Full-time

Cockroach Labs is hiring a variety of positions including engineers,
engineering managers, developer relations.

[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers/)

Please apply using the above link.

It's a great place to work, with interesting distributed systems and storage
problems to solve, and we're accepting remote candidates at this time.

Check out our blog:
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog)

~~~
gsserge
Is remote limited to the US only or Europe is also fine?

~~~
jordanlewis
At this time we're limited to US-based remotes. Sorry about that, and I've
updated the post to make that clear.

------
epanastasi
ngrok | San Francisco & Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ngrok.com/](https://ngrok.com/)

I'm the Director of Engineering here at ngrok.

Ngrok builds developer tools and infrastructure to bring secure, powerful
network tunnels to individual developers and companies alike. Ngrok's tools
enable our customers to easily share local development environments, securely
access remote devices, build and test webhook integrations, and much more.

We're looking for Backend & Devops Engineers across a number of different
teams. We work mostly in Go, Typescript, & React. We're also looking to add
Rust to our toolbelt.

Email me frank@ngrok.com to learn more.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I see the position is on site. What's the company's current setup for
interviews and work during coronovirus?

~~~
epanastasi
To be clear, we're primarily considering candidates who will be working from
one of our office locations once onsite work is able to resume. That said,
we've always been a distributed company, across multiple time zones, and we
put an emphasis on clear written communication when we are able to (Notion,
Slack, Github, etc) and make use of video conferencing when synchronous
communication is required. We have been conducting work and interviews
remotely for some time now (primarily over google hangouts).

------
bherms
We're hiring a ton at Coinbase ([https://coinbase.com](https://coinbase.com))
right now for pretty much every team: backend, frontend, data, ML, infra, sre,
dev exp, em's etc.

We have a great culture and it's a fantastic place to work. I'm learning more
than I ever have in my career and it's fun to be working in the
blockchain/crypto industry.

Incredible benefits and comp.

If you're interested, shoot me an email at bradley.herman [at] coinbase.com
and I'll put you in our system

~~~
yolasysdev
Hi, thanks for your post here. I was wondering if you are open to consider h1b
transfer sponsorship ? Thanks.

------
trithagoras
Chronosphere | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior UX Designer | NYC, Seattle |
Full-time Onsite (Remote for now) | VISA

Chronosphere is a Series A startup delivering the most highly scalable and
reliable open source metric data platform to the world. That platform is M3,
which was created by the founders of Chronosphere while at Uber. It is the
only open source metric data platform proven at petabyte scale in production,
stores over tens of billions of metric time series and ingests and serves
billions of data points per second. Chronosphere is a modern and highly
scalable monitoring monitoring and observability tool built on M3 for
companies faced with scaling challenges. We deliver products and APIs that run
in the cloud as a single hosted platform.

Senior Frontend Engineer:

Are you driven by how users digest, explore and build proficiency using a
product? As a front-end product engineer you will build interfaces that
engineers, data scientists, business analysts and operations staff will use
every day to build, analyze and operate products at scale for the companies
they work at. Your natural design instincts will be paired with great
Javascript fundamentals and how to best design and consume APIs, either using
GraphQL or other APIs. For our customers, our tools are leveraged by thousands
of engineers on a daily basis to measure and monitor their products and
systems. Your work will continue to drive fundamental change to how software
is created, delivered and operates all over the world. You will work alongside
the engineering team, the head of product and product team, the CEO and the
CTO.

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), React, GraphQL on the front end. Go, GRPC,
Kubernetes, MySQL and M3DB (distributed time series database) on the back end.

Senior UX Designer:

We're looking for a UX designer to help build Chronosphere. You will drive and
complete the design process for our cloud web application from beginning to
end. You will work with multiple teams to design a clean, usable console
focusing on metrics, data visualization, altering, dashboards, infrastructure,
and more. We are open to this role being in either New York or our Bellevue,
Washington office. You will work alongside the head of product, the
engineering team, the CEO and the CTO.

What we offer: Excellent benefits, competitive pay and equity at Series A,
flexible working environment, challenging problems at scale and pragmatically
harnessing millions of instrumentation being collected per second.

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012681003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012681003)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012682003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012682003)

Email me with questions at rob at chronosphere.io

Regarding remote for now: If you are applying to work in the NYC or Seattle
office you are not expected to interview in person (it will be remote), or
work in person until the CV-19 crisis is resolved (work will be remote). The
roles are not remote, but no one is in the office currently.

------
ctdean
Treasury Prime (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://treasuryprime.com](https://treasuryprime.com)

Treasury Prime is transforming banking for the 21st Century. We partner with
banks to build the technology to enable this new wave of fintech startups.
Through simple, unified APIs, we are modernizing the economy.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/)

\- Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/)

Tech Stack: Clojure, React, Postgres, AWS, Git

~~~
Qworg
Treasury Prime has been amazing to work with - a truly great team!

------
ochin
HubSpot | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA REMOTE | Full time

HubSpot helps millions of organizations grow better, our business builds the
software and systems that power the world’s small to medium-sized businesses.

We’re looking for top engineering talent to join our small, customer-driven
development teams to work on a variety of projects including:

Back End: We write lots of micro-services, primarily with Java 11. Our APIs
are RESTful and use the minimal Dropwizard framework. We take advantage of
Kafka, Spark, Hadoop for processing volumes of data.

Front End: Our web applications are complex, single-page apps written in
JavaScript (React, ECMAScript 6, Sass).

Core Data, Infrastructure, & Reliability: Building the systems that power
thousands of services with Singularity on Apache Mesos, and empowering access
to massive datasets with Kafka, HBase, Elastic Search, ZooKeeper, Redis,
MySQL, and Memcached.

At HubSpot, apps are owned and developed by small, autonomous, cross-
functional teams. You and your team set the goals, set the timelines, build
the software, go to user tests, and carry the pager. Instead of trying to fill
specific titles, we hire talented people at all seniority levels and work with
them to find the role that suits them best.

Full list of open positions where you can apply here:
([https://www.hubspot.com/careers/jobs?hubs_signup-
cta=careers...](https://www.hubspot.com/careers/jobs?hubs_signup-cta=careers-
nav-cta&page=1#department=product-engineering;))

Happy to also connect on open positions directly ochin@hubspot.com

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

\- Your voice will carry weight on day one. \- Your responsibilities will
increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management
structure to constrain your growth. \- You will work on every part of the
codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform. \- You
will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
\- You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team
domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids
welcome (and paid for). \- You will be provided the best equipment, a personal
mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life
balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and
inspiring. \- You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender,
orientation, or other affiliation.

Some of the cool things we're working on:

\- Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform \-
BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite \-
SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service \- Next day ACH
processing many millions of dollars daily \- Scaling realtime search across 30
days (16TB) of system logs \- Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much
more!

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

1\. What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not? 2\. Tell
us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.),
when you started, and what you've done between then and now. 3\. What do you
want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your
long-term goals? 4\. How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a
sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

~~~
prithsr
Are entry-level welcome to apply too?

~~~
59243
Hi. Thanks for your interest in Expensify! We welcome people with all
experience levels. We look forward to seeing your application!

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Tech Lead, Senior Software Engineer,
Customer Success, Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We just recently closed our Series B financing

* We're a ~50-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior full-stack engineer

\- Data engineer

\- Senior product designer

\- Tech Lead (Budapest)

\- Security, customer success, marketing, and sales roles

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
xur17
Fold | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE |
Full-time | $110k-140k with equity We are a cryptocurrency company backed by a
number of well-known investors in the space. We have opportunities across our
flagship payment product, Fold [0] [1], working with Bitcoin Lightning Network
technologies and working to get bitcoin in the hands of everyday people. We’d
love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes, Django, or React/Native experts out
there.

Crypto, Python, or Kubernetes experience is great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email people (at) foldapp.com or view our job posting here:
[https://angel.co/company/thesis-co/jobs/724946-backend-
api-e...](https://angel.co/company/thesis-co/jobs/724946-backend-api-engineer)

[0] [https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)

[1] [https://ln.pizza](https://ln.pizza)

------
ristos
Is it possible to add more specificity to the guidelines for REMOTE? ie: US
only, EU only, x-y timezones only, US/EU citizen, etc

Otherwise there ends up being a lot of back and forth and wasted time over
something that's solved in 2 seconds.

~~~
gwbas1c
Honestly, I find the (as of now) guidelines quite clear:

> When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. Don't include both!

Quite frankly, I'm skipping over job postings that violate the above
guideline.

~~~
CosmicShadow
Maybe if you live in the US they are fine, but annoying as hell for most
people outside of that as usually Remote ends up meaning "oh remote for US
only, I guess that wasn't clear"

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in the application of machine learning models for biological
applications such as genome engineering and drug discovery. Netrias is working
on the development of novel machine and deep learning algorithms to integrate
and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We are seeking a talented
Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or Senior Bioinformatician
with a strong data science background that can lead and contribute to the
development of machine learning algorithms and technologies for biomarker
discovery. You will be working directly with the Chief Data Scientist in
defining and executing the AI capabilities of the company. See our job ad for
more details: Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/) I am the
hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com

~~~
moralestapia
Hi!

I checked the details of the job and I think I may be valuable for you, CV is
at [https://moralestapia.com/CV.pdf](https://moralestapia.com/CV.pdf)

Only issue I can think about is that I followed the C/C++ path rather than the
Python one. Not that I'm not good w/ Python, but my main strength is C/C++,
MPI, CUDA and things of the like. I have a good background with math and
formal training in genomics and bioinformatics, so that's always a good thing.

I'd be interested in working with you, but I don't know if I am suited for
your plans, let me know. You can write me at hn @ moralestapia.com

Best wishes.

------
j1897
QuestDB | Technical Content writer + head of Dev Rel |Remote, London/SF

QuestDB is a an open source SQL database to process time-series, faster. The
founding team comes from low-latency trading; fast software are part of our
DNA. Through QuestDB, companies can harness the power of real-time and big
data processing in a wide array of use cases and industries, from financial
data to IoT and connected cars.

We have to just raised $2.1m from leading European VCs and are building the
team.

Helping developers solve their problems is at the center of what we do. We are
looking for a head of developer relation and technical content writer and to
spur developer adoption and usage, grow the brand and empower developers with
faster software.

[https://angel.co/company/questdb/jobs/760919-technical-
conte...](https://angel.co/company/questdb/jobs/760919-technical-content-
writer) [https://angel.co/company/questdb/jobs/745625-head-of-
develop...](https://angel.co/company/questdb/jobs/745625-head-of-developer-
relations)

------
piotrkaminski
Reviewable | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE only | Full Time |
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io)

Reviewable is a code review tool for GitHub that improves on pull requests. It
has seen strong adoption among companies that prioritize thorough but
efficient code reviews. The company is bootstrapped and has been profitable
for a number of years. I'm now looking for the first full-time hire: somebody
who could quickly take the lead on all technical aspects (development
[JavaScript, Vue, Node, Firebase RTDB, GitHub API], product, ops, contractor
management) and eventually grow into the business role (support, marketing,
sales, etc.). The position is fully remote and a great opportunity for a
talented software engineer to assume control over a useful product with great
growth potential, get their feet wet with a small bootstrapped business
without taking on much risk, and learn new skills that may eventually help you
start a business of your own! Please email piotr@reviewable.io to start a
conversation if you're interested.

------
dbish
Amazon Web Services (AWS - Game Technologies group)| Various roles | Seattle |
Full-time, Onsite |
[https://aws.amazon.com/gametech/](https://aws.amazon.com/gametech/)

I am the hiring manager or skip-level manager for all these open roles so feel
free to email me with questions. We have mid to senior level software
development engineering roles open as well as an engineering manager role. We
work on cutting edge tech that helps games run on AWS and scale in ways they
couldn't alone. I am looking for people with distributed service development
(we do most of this in Java), game engine and development (C/C++), or low
level systems development skills (Rust). There are various roles, I don't
expect one person to be skilled in all those areas :) . We're building an all
new AWS service, solving hard technical problems, and we get to have games as
a customer, which is pretty awesome to me.

Links: (service focused SDE role)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069398/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069398/software-development-
engineer), (low-level SDE role)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069386/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069386/software-development-
engineer), (senior SDE) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1044691/senior-
software-deve...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1044691/senior-software-
development-engineer), (SDM)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041960/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041960/software-development-
manager)

~~~
skellera
I made a mistake of overthinking my initial assessment about 6 months ago. I
have since learned a lot and have grown as an engineer. Does that mistake
prevent my application from being considered?

~~~
obmelvin
I don't work for Amazon, but from friends have said after 6 months you should
be able to re-apply and your previous performance is not judged.

~~~
dbish
Generally, that's right. We always take re-applicants. The way I look at how
hiring is done (and it can certainly be improved in the industry as a whole)
is that the system is tuned to reduce false positives (bad hires), but that
means we have lots of false negatives (people who could have been great
hires), so if you think you would be a great hire, don't feel bad about
applying again. We all have bad days when interviewing, or bad evaluations.

------
hacktohell
Rapyuta Robotics | Site Reliability Engineers, Robotics Software Engineers and
Backend Engineers | Tokyo, Bangalore | ONSITE | [https://www.rapyuta-
robotics.com/](https://www.rapyuta-robotics.com/)

Rapyuta Robotics is a global technology startup that is pioneering the domain
of cloud robotics. The ETH Zurich spin-off has about 50 employees, USD 24
million in funding, and has offices in Japan and India. rapyuta.io, the
flagship product of Rapyuta Robotics, is an enterprise class cloud platform
for robotics. By focusing on removing complexity in the robotics solution
development and integration, rapyuta.io makes it easy for organisations and
individuals to build and scale their robotics solutions. We are looking for a
wide spectrum of engineers, you can check the jobs at [https://www.rapyuta-
robotics.com/careers/](https://www.rapyuta-robotics.com/careers/)

Contact: jobs+hn@rapyuta.io

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | | Nashville USA or Amsterdam NL | Onsite or Remote |
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace’s mission is to streamline creative and business workflows that
contribute to a more efficient and transparent music industry. Foremost,
Songspace is a catalog management and pitch tracking SaaS, combining features
from Dropbox/Box, iTunes, GoogleDocs and SoundCloud in one product. Secondly
as a tool that enhances the workflows across a team or group, Songspace
empowers all users to have complete control of their catalog and data, which
in our view is the first step towards a more transparent industry overall.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Lead Data Architect (Nashville TN or remote)

\- Data Developer (Nashville TN or remote)

\- Marketing Director (Nashville TN or remote)

\- International Sales & Business Development Representative (Amsterdam,
Netherlands)

To apply please visit
[https://songspace.com/careers](https://songspace.com/careers)

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Linux Operations Engineer, IT
Systems Engineer, Front-End Customer Success Developer and other roles |
Boston/Newton, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wlMWlwp)

Linux Operations Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3plMWlwi)

IT Systems Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tlMWlwm)

Front-End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ylMWlwr)

Solutions Architect -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?319dYlwb](http://app.jobvite.com/m?319dYlwb)

~~~
clickme_zsh
Do you have any temporary or long term remote work opportunities for people
with Linux System Admins expertise?

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Engineer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product

Canonical and Ubuntu are at the forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping
customers master the challenge of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and
container-based systems.

We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are
interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a
twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d
find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open
source tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations.

If you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry
across the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source
solutions, apply below.

Americas:

Associate Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/995a78ec1us](https://grnh.se/995a78ec1us)

Software Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/0251b74f1us](https://grnh.se/0251b74f1us)

Europe:

Cloud Operations Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/0e22ac9e1us](https://grnh.se/0e22ac9e1us)

Developer Advocate -
[https://grnh.se/2c4767941us](https://grnh.se/2c4767941us)

Engineering Manager -
[https://grnh.se/ebba41191us](https://grnh.se/ebba41191us)

Asia / Pacific:

Technical Support Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us](https://grnh.se/a957f5e21us)

Engagement Project Manager -
[https://grnh.se/645bd9701us](https://grnh.se/645bd9701us)

Worldwide:

Ubuntu Server Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/645bd9701us](https://grnh.se/645bd9701us)

Ubuntu Server Distribution Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/7bba266c1us](https://grnh.se/7bba266c1us)

Canonical is hiring for 70+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

~~~
ablekh
I have a relevant question. Do you have an e-mail address that I could send my
question to?

~~~
canonical-rec
You can reach us at interviews@canonical.com.

~~~
ablekh
Thank you. I've just sent the message with questions.

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 10 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
bmmayer1
I know public service roles are salary capped, but it's distressing to me that
the CIO of the FBI will be making only "$131,239 to $192,180" which is less
than even a medium-sized tech company executive would make. This person would
be the front line of security defense for our top law enforcement agency and
the enemies of that agency have billions of dollars of funding. It just seems
like we should be paying for the talent we actually need at that level.

~~~
cosmodisk
You don't go there for the money, nobody does. You work hard for a few
years,make connections, get experience and jump ship to private sector that'll
compensate for all those years of underpayment.

~~~
ewidar
... so do you do go there for the money eventually?

~~~
cosmodisk
Someone in my family is a prime example of this: got a degree in pharmacy,
joined an actual pharmacy for a bit, then ended up working for an equivalent
of FDA in the US. Worked there to gain experience,then went to work for a
pharma giant. They hired her mainly because of her experience in the
government's agency. Have been working in private sector ever since making
pretty decent living.

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)): graphics for apps,
extensions, and startups. (If you want free graphics, ask for a promo code.
Happy to help HN.)

\- Editor Work -

Improve web-based editor. Many hard problems if you enjoy pixels and graphics.

\- Editor Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected cousin, fonts.

\- ML Work -

Use ML to simplify problems in graphic design like icon/logo creation, image
upscaling, background removal, and more.

\- ML Requirements -

Passion for ML and pixels/vectors.

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track research; and what
graphic/image problems most interest you.

\- Rails Work -

Consult on Rails-related problems.

\- Rails Requirements -

Rails expertise.

\- Design Work -

Create templates, icons, and other graphics for Hotpot.ai.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Share relevant profiles (e.g., GitHub, Stack
Overflow), resume (optional), hourly rate, and availability (hours per week).

~~~
somethoughts
Hotpot looks pretty cool! I'll definitely try it out when I need to create
Appstore graphics for my next iOS app.

~~~
panabee
Thanks! Also if you or anyone else wants free graphics due to C19, whether to
spruce up your hiring profile or to ramp up some side project, please ask for
a promo code. Would love to help fellow HN users.

~~~
tixocloud
Would love to have a promo code and happy to promote your service in exchange
as well. Thanks. Looks very useful!

~~~
panabee
Sure, happy to offer a promo code. Please reach out. Contact info in bio. Hope
we can help!

------
gz5
NetFoundry | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://netfoundry.io](https://netfoundry.io)

Our platform enables cloud native networking.

Programmable, secure-by-design (zero trust) and embedded in applications via
our SDKs. Turnkey NaaS solutions and OSS (Apache v2) solutions.

Join us to help reinvent networking. Remote and on-site positions (at several
pod locations) are available, and we are a remote-first company.

We are adding to several teams:

Marketing:
[https://netfoundry.io/careers/marketing/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/marketing/)

Development: [https://netfoundry.io/careers/dev-
eng/](https://netfoundry.io/careers/dev-eng/)

All: [https://netfoundry.io/careers](https://netfoundry.io/careers)

~~~
natthan
Can individuals based in Canada apply for the development and engineering
roles? The posting states:

    
    
      You will be based in the continental US with 10-20% travel.

~~~
gz5
Yes, we are a remote-first startup (have been since inception so are mature in
that aspect), and welcome applicants from anywhere. Some individual JDs may
have been written by certain geo pods which were leading the search - will fix
that - else the only JDs that are targeted for specific pods include that in
the JD title.

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at a top 10 traffic
site. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Technical Product Owner

-Senior PHP Developers

-Communications Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

~~~
nojvek
I would imagine pornhub would be mostly an automated site by now with manual
QA to ensure legality. However there’s a job listing almost every month.

What’s on your roadmap? Where’s all that php going? Just curious.

~~~
brettz
Always more product to build, scale and optimize!

------
maxbreaker
Lark Health | All Engineering Roles | SF Bay Area | Full-time | Onsite [All
remote for now]

I'm a VPE at Lark Health and we're growing!

Healthcare, very important right now. Come and help us make the world
healthier! :)

We're actively hiring and have many positions:

* Senior DevOps engineers expert in Kubernetes / AWS

* Manager for the DevOps/Infrastructure team

* Senior React Native Developer.

* Different Engineering Managers Roles.

* Backend Engineers role.

Preferred stack is Javascript/Typescript, Java, Kubernetes, AWS, Serverless.

We're in Mountain View, California. Working remote for now but looking for
people local in the SF Bay Area.

If you are anyone are looking, let me know!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth](https://boards.greenhouse.io/larkhealth)

~~~
yolasysdev
Hi, thanks for your post here. I was wondering if you are open to consider h1b
transfer sponsorship ? Thanks.

------
schoen
Electronic Frontier Foundation | San Francisco | Director of Technology
Projects | ONSITE | Full Time

EFF is seeking a Director of Technology Projects to help lead our team of
ethical technologists in defending encryption, outwitting censorship, and
coding a better digital future. This is a senior leadership role within EFF,
and will help guide the organization in charting its overall external
technical strategy.

more at:

[https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/director-
technology-p...](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/director-technology-
projects)

------
AleksandraJasek
Highrise | REMOTE | Senior iOS Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise)

Highrise is a mobile game and community that generates meaningful human
connections on a massive scale so that everybody can enjoy a profound sense of
belonging. In Highrise, people can make avatars, design art and environments
and meet new friends. We are building on the spirit of applications like
Animal Crossing, The Sims, Habbo Hotel and Second Life.

Over 3 million people create avatars, chat and make friends in Highrise. We
are a fully remote team of 25 backed by YCombinator, Bessemer, Maveron and
other leading investors.

Do you live and breathe Cocoa, Swift, and all things iOS? Do you have WWDC and
apple announcements marked on your calendar? Do you want to join a fast moving
Y Combinator startup that has a proven business model and millions of users?
If you answered yes to all of the above, you should join our fast growing team
at Highrise!

We are looking for a senior iOS developer with experience shipping polished
production apps. The perfect candidate will be well versed in Swift,
Objective-C, UIKit, and be comfortable jumping straight into a production app
with millions of users. Interested? Read more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b6abc127-8944-44cb-97e8-e42d3...](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b6abc127-8944-44cb-97e8-e42d3efe125c)

------
rnicholus
Cofense | Leesburg, VA and REMOTE USA | UI Front End Software Engineer II |
[https://cofense.com/company/careers](https://cofense.com/company/careers)

Cofense was founded by information security experts, with decades of industry
experience and a mission to unite humanity against phishing. Cofense fosters
an environment that is challenging and fun. We put our employees first by
mentoring new team members, encouraging company paid training, and making sure
we have fun.

Cofense is looking to hire people that take pride in their work, enjoy working
in teams, and think outside the box to deliver innovative solutions for
complex problems. Cofense is a young, growing company with aggressive targets
and big ambitions.

Reporting to the Manager of Engineering, the Software Engineer II (Front-End)
is responsible for providing the user interface technology for our customers.
This role will work with other UI/UX engineers, product, design teams, as well
as back-end engineers to deliver a seamless and elegant user experience.

More specifics about this opportunity can be found at
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PHI1008PMINC/JobBoard/2bfae9f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/PHI1008PMINC/JobBoard/2bfae9ff-
dc34-4867-b871-a579eae69b54/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=bee43dcb-0289-426b-add7-d007e1d0eaa5).

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite, VISA |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 280 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior/Staff Data Engineer (San Francisco, VISAs):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db98...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/3077cc19-73b6-4b13-9721-4b6db9823fb4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Lead Product Manager (Paris):
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939e...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/88701030-0389-4eab-9d2b-ca5939eef7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

------
ldoughty
Virginia Cyber Range / Blacksburg, VA / ONSITE / can support VISA / Software
Developer (TypeScript/Node.js/Vue)

We're a state-funded organization attached to Virginia Tech (same benefits as
provided through University). We provide a platform, community, and courseware
to support cybersecurity education in the state's public K-12 and higher
education. We leverage "the cloud" to spin up hundreds of thousands of virtual
machines so students can practice real hacking offense and defense. By popular
demand, we have created an offshoot organization to provide services to non-
Virginia & private schools called the US Cyber Range.

A software developer on this team would work in an agile/scrum environment to
help control access to the student servers with our own "light weight LMS". We
have additional projects in the works to further support the platform and
community around Cyber security education. The whole stack is typescript, and
nearly everything is serverless (aside from student machines).

Typically 24 days vacation/year. Upfront sick leave. Retirement. Healthcare.
Small organization (~13 FTE, ~6 are DevOps). Tuition waivers for continuing
education a Virginia Tech.

More details/apply:
[https://www.virginiacyberrange.org/jobs](https://www.virginiacyberrange.org/jobs)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend (React), and Javascript | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (30 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing teams from lots of different organizations and we've
got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial intelligence, video rendering,
and web scaling technical challenges. Right now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Posting here:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003)

------
biomcgary
Genetic Networks | Miami, FL and REMOTE USA | Computer Information Research
Scientist

Genetic Networks combines pharmacogenomics and functional genomics to provide
solutions to the pharmaceutical and healthcare industries. Our proprietary
platform technologies overcome the weakness of single gene analyses by
analyzing genes and drugs in the context of functional genetic modules.
Genetic Networks’ platform technology uses the conservation of modules between
humans and model organisms to deliver innovative solutions for drug discovery
and personalized/precision medicine.

Genetic Networks has an immediate opening for an exceptional Computer
Information Research Scientist, preferably with some background in biology, to
help build a next generation drug discovery and personalized medicine platform
that radically rethinks the diagnosis, prevention, and treatment of disease.

Genetic Networks’ unique, proprietary biological data is integrated with
biological data from multiple sources that include gene networks, genomic
data, phenotype data, and drug assays. The integrated data is analyzed using a
variety of network-based analyses and statistical models. The successful
applicant for this position will be able to implement a variety of high
performance network algorithms (e.g., label propagation, node centrality, etc)
and statistical analyses.

jobs@geneticnetworks.com

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now #39
on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the world,
with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The
company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun
& friendly. We recently closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--
all departments are hiring (We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's
exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, & PMs

------
dugjason
Frontapp | San Francisco, CA (SoMA) + Paris, France | Engineering, Product,
Design, Data, Sales | Full-time |
[https://frontapp.com/jobs](https://frontapp.com/jobs)

Email is the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss
work, answer questions, and talk to all of your customers, vendors, and
partners. But email wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved to help you
work with a team. So you’re dropping the ball, missing important context, and
relying on many siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole.

With more than 5,000 customers and $79 million in funding from Sequoia,
Threshold (formerly DFJ), and others, Front is reinventing the inbox so people
can accomplish more together. We’ve created one place where you communicate
internally and externally, gain context about customers and projects, and
access all your other tools so you can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and
ultimately happier at work.

We are looking for experienced individuals to help us extend and promote Front
and bring collaboration beyond email.

We're growing rapidly, and would love to meet you. Take a look at our open
roles here - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-
via=1C01dbPRMX](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-via=1C01dbPRMX)

~~~
poutrathor
Hello, from engineering's point of view, what does FrontApp do ?

* aggregate or wrap around all kinds of communication format ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email#Message_format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email#Message_format)) and API (twitter). then provide a SPA to manage the aggregate

* cleverly encapsulate existing technologies and add a skin up for a unified experience

Business: the pricing (compared to slack for example) looks high. Any context:
is FrontApp replacing several other paid services for your customers, or is
your targeted customers used to such pricing (few accounts, high hourly paid
employee) ?

------
timanglade
Archipelago | DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE (US
only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, have raised several million in seed money to date, and currently
employ around forty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to join
something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty
supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you
need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can
only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

We're very much actively looking for a DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer, even
in the middle of the current crises: Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, CI/CD ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infras...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/c4fabae4cf4b01-devops-
infrastructure-engineer)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the link above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
phsource
Wanderlog (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Full-stack Software Engineer, Front-
end Software Engineer | Full-time

Wanderlog ([https://wanderlog.com](https://wanderlog.com)) is building tools
to make leisure travel easier. We believe that travel makes us and the world
better, and are trying to lower the bar to it. Our product so far is a Google
Docs for planning travel and sharing recommendations.

We’re currently a team of 5, including 4 engineers (counting twin-brother
founders Peter and Harry as engineers) and 1 designer. Our stack is Typescript
with Node.js, React, React Native, and excellent front-end and back-end test
coverage.

We also love traveling. Whether it’s a short hop to Austin, Seattle, or New
Orleans; or a longer jaunt to Australia, Hawaii, or Banff National Park (all
places members of the team have traveled to in the past year!), travel
broadens our horizons, builds empathy, allows us to bond with others on our
trip! We’re working to bring these experiences to more of the world.

If you're interested in joining us, email me at peter@wanderlog.com or check
out our job posting at [https://wanderlog.com/blog/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://wanderlog.com/blog/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

------
interblag
M-KOPA Solar ([http://www.m-kopa.com/](http://www.m-kopa.com/)) | REMOTE
(GMT-1 to GMT+3 only) | Azure / .NET

M-KOPA Solar provides solar energy systems for lighting and television to
customers in emerging markets. Our systems are sold on credit and customers'
loan payments are enforced via embedded software running that enable/disable
the systems based on payments. Once a customer has finished paying for their
system they own it outright and remote controls are disabled.

We currently have a customer base of over 700,000 households in 4 markets and
are growing quickly. While the impact of the pandemic on our core business
will be uncertain, we think there is more merit than ever in the social
mission of providing our users with systems that make their homes a more
pleasant and safer place to be, as well as in providing TVs and radios that
can provide lifesaving public health information. We are also well capitalized
and in a stable position financially.

Our engineering team is fully remote, but we currently only hire in the GMT-1
to GMT+3 timezone range to allow for a high degree of synchronous interaction
(put differently: West Africa to Eastern Europe, North Pole to South Pole).

We are currently looking for a variety of senior .NET engineering and
engineering management roles, so if you have that background/interest please
reach out. We are also looking very seriously for a senior
infrastructure/devops manager with experience on large Azure deployments.

If you are interested please reach out - owen.scott@m-kopa.com.

~~~
nojvek
I’ve seen a ton of M-KOPA lamps in Kenya. You folks are making a tremendous
difference in world. Inspired.

------
evtothedev
ObieCRE (YC S19) | Product Engineer | Chicago | Full-time | REMOTE currently,
ideally ONSITE eventually

We're looking for engineer #4 to help build our product, our team, and our
company. A small pivot has led to great product-market fit, and we now have
acres of green field that need coding.

How we make money: If you own a building that leases to office or commercial
tenants, you need insurance. This is true if the economy is growing or
crumbling. And as a result of this mandatory nature, it has not evolved to use
modern technology. Workflows are manual. Communication is messy and time-
consuming. People often don’t know what they’re buying or why. Obie sells
commercial real estate insurance in a new way, once which emphasizes
transparency and human-centric automation.

Our stack is Typescript, Node, GraphQL, and React. You should have ample
experience in at least one of these technologies. Several years in overall
coding experience is preferred, although the quality of this experience will
be valued more highly than its duration.

To apply, please email careers@obiecre.com. Additional details here:
[https://www.notion.so/Software-Engineer-
Obie-1d2bd7290e694f6...](https://www.notion.so/Software-Engineer-
Obie-1d2bd7290e694f61b14fa65aedd17e83)

------
hbcondo714
The Pacific Financial Group | DevOps Engineer | REMOTE (US based) | Full Time
| tpfg.com

The Pacific Financial Group Inc. (‘TPFG’) is an innovative, fast growing
investment advisory and WealthTech company with $3 Billion in assets under
management.

My remote team is adding a new DevOps engineer to rapidly expand the delivery
of our new enterprise risk assessment and monitoring platform for financial
advisors. This is a great opportunity for a mid-level engineer looking to gain
experience from our staff that has been working in this space for many years.
Our current stack includes:

    
    
      (Backend) Python + Apache Airflow
      (Databases) MySQL
      (Frontend) Vue.js
      (Infrastructure) AWS
    

In addition to being fully remote, our benefits include:

    
    
      100% Company paid Medical, Dental, and Vision insurance coverage for employee
      Scheduled Holidays, following the NYSE calendar
      Untracked PTO plan
      Participation and matching in company 401K plan
    

We also have an opening for an onsite Cybersecurity Analyst at our Bellevue,
WA office. All our positions are listed on our company website:
[https://www.tpfg.com/careers/](https://www.tpfg.com/careers/)

If interested, send your resume to: careers (at) tpfg.com or PM me

------
asethos
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Engineers who are passionate about creating a phenomenal
culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to building
the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced). Our version of GraphQL executes all queries
as "live" by default. This means you do not need to worry about data changes
when designing a feature.

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
us! [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | $150K - $162K | Full-
time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about](https://www.followupboss.com/about)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

We are looking to hire a Senior Full Stack Engineer. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Strong expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS.
Strong expertise in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora MySQL, Postgres,
and Redis, to name a few.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/4396531e1](https://grnh.se/4396531e1)

~~~
gukov
Can Canadians apply? Thanks

------
jessepollak
Coinbase (YC S12) | San Francisco, New York, London | Onsite |
[https://www.coinbase.com](https://www.coinbase.com)

Digital currency will bring about more innovation, efficiency, and equality of
opportunity in the world by creating an open financial system. We can use this
new technology to help good ideas spread faster, reduce the inefficiencies
that legacy payment networks impose on the world, and provide access to
financial services to several billion people in the developing world.

I've personally been here for 3 years and love it. Tons of autonomy, lots of
really challenging problems, and a super mission aligned employee group.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase](https://www.keyvalues.com/coinbase)

See all our open roles at Coinbase here:
[https://grnh.se/8a8a01cf1](https://grnh.se/8a8a01cf1)

Tech Stack: Go, Ruby Rails, React (web), Swift (iOS), Kotlin & React Native
(Android)

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to shoot me an email at
jpollak@coinbase.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product Designer: Aptible Comply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12)

\- Software Engineer: Aptible Comply (All Levels):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/0f3d92c0-4222-4709-88d9-643b0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/0f3d92c0-4222-4709-88d9-643b0defc097)

\- Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fec98ad1-217d-4f31-a088-507cb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/fec98ad1-217d-4f31-a088-507cb90f8659?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres. For Deploy: Cloud
IaaS (AWS), Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, sqlite.

~~~
jwiley
Thanks for posting! Applied on the website

------
greywolve
Brankas | Senior Frontend Developer | Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand or
Vietnam | Full-Time | REMOTE

Brankas is solving the "last mile" for Open Banking in Southeast Asia.

We are a global team of banking software experts backed by leading fintech
venture capital firms in Asia and Silicon Valley. Our vision is to make modern
financial services available to everyone, by increasing access and encouraging
partnerships between financial institutions and fintech partners.

Brankas is building the next generation of Open APIs and infrastructure for
banks, insurance, and other financial institutions across Southeast Asia. Our
API-based technology supports real-time disbursements, customer payments by
bank transfer, reconciliation, and account statement retrieval for online
lenders.

We provide cutting-edge consumer and enterprise focused financial management
software and systems. Brankas’ enterprise-focused web apps make use of best-
in-breed, modern frontend technologies such as TypeScript and Vue.js (among
others), and leverage third-party systems and APIs where possible.

[https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-
developer](https://brank.as/about#senior-frontend-developer)

------
po_
Dots | New York, NY | 2 eng positions: Backend Engineering Manager, Mobile
Engineering (Unity) Manager |
[https://www.dots.co/jobs/](https://www.dots.co/jobs/)

Mobile Gaming Studio in New York City

\----------------

At Dots, we are broad. Our games are beautifully executed from a graphic
design, game design, and technological perspective. Our aim is to create
experiences that do the little things extremely well. This results in a
minimalist experience that has all the things you need and love, but none of
the things you don’t. At Dots this approach is present in all verticals, and
engineering is no exception. This is particularly true of any backend
engineering.

Backend Eng Manager:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/2043491](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/2043491)

The Backend Services team is responsible for all aspects of backend
engineering - Game and Data Services designs and implementation, CI/CD
pipelines, DevOps and operations for a globally deployed platform handling
100’s of millions events for day. In addition to leading the team, this person
will help articulate and then deliver a strong vision for globally scalable
data / ML driven gaming backend.

The role requires a mix of technical leadership, hands-on services development
and operational strategy. In addition, the candidate ought to have a
leadership track record - communicating with, inspiring, mentoring, aligning
engineers with varying levels of experience as well as ability to effectively
grow the team. Finally, you should be an expert on modern Server side software
development methodologies, tools and operational processes.

If you find joy in fast-paced fun environments, building challenging globally
scalable architectures and data / ML driven systems, setting up processes that
make teams run like a well oiled machine and helping individual developers to
grow their career we would love to talk to you.

\----------------

Mobile Eng Manager:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/2044096](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/2044096)

The role requires a mix of hands-on mobile application, game development and
delivery experience along with comprehensive technical knowledge of global-
scale mobile games architecture and related services. The best candidates will
have exceptional leadership qualities enabling them to communicate with,
inspire, mentor, and align a diverse team of engineers with varying levels of
experience and take great interest in modern software development
methodologies, tools and processes.

If you find joy in fast-paced environments, solving engineering challenges on
a global scale, building powerful game architectures to take on industry
leading competitors, setting up processes that make teams run like a well
oiled machine and helping individual developers to grow their career we would
love to talk to you.

~~~
dellintosh
While it wasn't specifically called out, is this position on-site or remote?

------
brooketophat
Top Hat | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE (WFH currently due to covid) |
Python, Django, MySQL, React |
[https://tophat.com/careers](https://tophat.com/careers)

We're a high-growth, Series D funded, EdTech company making the classroom more
interactive and engaging for both students and professors. Top Hat is changing
the education market by providing an innovative end-to-end solution, from
interactive textbooks to location-based attendance, so professors can make
learning fun and effective. You’ll be able to work in a dynamic and cross-
functional scrum team, provide solutions to exciting new challenges, and
immediately see the difference your work is making.

We are currently looking for:

Full Stack Developer, Team Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/9eb8dcb4-7d11-483a-8a51-caa9d4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/9eb8dcb4-7d11-483a-8a51-caa9d4a28414)

Senior Full Stack Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/0c48d424-81d8-480d-bd21-2eb15a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/0c48d424-81d8-480d-bd21-2eb15a7caaf8)

------
mshallenberg
Myriad Genetics | REMOTE/US | Frontend/Backend/Fullstack |
[https://myriad.com/working-at-myriad/joining-the-myriad-
team...](https://myriad.com/working-at-myriad/joining-the-myriad-team/current-
openings/)

Myriad Genetics is a leading personalized medicine company dedicated to being
a trusted advisor transforming patient lives worldwide with pioneering
molecular diagnostics. Myriad discovers and commercializes molecular
diagnostic tests that: determine the risk of developing disease, accurately
diagnose disease, assess the risk of disease progression, and guide treatment
decisions across six major medical specialties where molecular diagnostics can
significantly improve patient care and lower healthcare costs. We are
currently hiring senior engineers to support a variety of innovating products;
order entry and management, medical billing, end-to-end integrations with
electronic health systems and other third-party tools, and patient and
physician portals.

Tech stack: Java, Python, Django, Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6,
Redux, Rest and SOAP APIs

------
saltyhiker
Poloniex | Software Engineers & SRE | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH, All
WFH Temporarily) | Boston, MA

Poloniex started as one of the first exchanges for trading cryptocurrencies
and digital assets. Poloniex has attracted millions of customers and
facilitated tens of billions of dollars of trades. We are dedicated to
creating the most advanced digital asset exchange in the world. Join us and
help build the future of finance!

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4003811003](https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4003811003)
Senior Software Engineer, Trade:
[https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4008859003](https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4008859003)
Senior Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4002018003](https://poloniex.careers/?url=job&gh_jid=4002018003)

Please apply at the links above or email our Recruiter Michelle at
msommerhalter@poloniex.com.

------
waschl
MBition | Embedded/Backend/App Software Engineers, Architects, Product Owners,
DevOps, various roles | Berlin & Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE
(mobile office possible and currently used by everyone due to COVID-19),
REMOTE for special cases possible

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz RD. Traditionally focussing on
infotainment software (in-car, smartphone apps, cloud backend), we are
extending our focus to other domains in the car gradually, e.g. ADAS (advanced
driver-assistance systems). We have many cool projects going on and generally
we try to bring state-of-the-art modern professional software development
paradigms to the automotive world. Our shareholders/motherships puts big trust
and money on us. We are a product development and delivery team.

Our stack contains (among others) C++, C, Qt, Yocto, Linux, QNX, AWS, Jenkins,
Gitlab.

Checkout our website [https://mbition.io/](https://mbition.io/) and our job
openings [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

~~~
yc-kraln
I would add that remote is also a possibility for certain positions. I am
hiring also devrel roles (not yet posted) as well as Android Systems Engineers
and Architects (posted above)

------
gsinkin
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (remote
during shelter-in-place) | Full-time, Salary + Options Qualia (qualia.com) is
a startup making web applications for real estate professionals. We just
raised our series C and we're growing! We're looking for full-stack software
engineers at all levels.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office (naturally, only when the office is open).

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved.

Contact Gabriel at gabriel<at>qualia.com!

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain. We're like GitHub but for visual procedures.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

------
atomfinance
Atom Finance ([https://atom.finance](https://atom.finance)) | Full Stack
Engineer | usually Brooklyn, remote at the moment | Full time Atom is a
venture-backed well-funded FinTech startup building the next-generation
investing platform ([https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/12/atom-
finance](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/12/atom-finance)). Our mission is to
empower everyone to make informed investment decisions by democratizing access
to institutional-quality resources.

Stack: Node.js / React / React Native / Typescript / GraphQL / PostgreSQL

We are looking for multiple roles including: Full Stack Engineer, Director of
Engineering and Data Engineer.

You can see all our roles at
[https://atom.finance/careers](https://atom.finance/careers)

Ready to apply? Please send your resume and any additional relevant materials
to careers@atom.finance and tell us you came from Hacker News.

------
skool_
Skool | Software Engineers | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.skool.com](https://www.skool.com)

Skool builds simple and powerful collaborative tools for self-education. We're
a small, self-organizing team of engineers and designers who want to make
really great things. Craftsmanship, thoughtfulness, attention to detail and
work ethic are important values to us. If you embody these values, you'll love
working here.

Senior Backend Engineer —
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8138378a-62c6-4b1c-a6c0-594126b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8138378a-62c6-4b1c-a6c0-594126b83634)
Senior Frontend Engineer —
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8a671940-1544-4a90-b4c3-698f60ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/skool/8a671940-1544-4a90-b4c3-698f60ac4fd1)

Come have fun at Skool. Apply at the links above or email us fun@skool.com.

------
m10i
Trello | SRE | NYC / Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/6e2f6f54-03...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/6e2f6f54-03be-4efb-a733-ae5df6689f96)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Trello, you’ll work on keeping everything
running efficiently as we scale our infrastructure from supporting over 35
million Trello users today towards our goal of 100 million users and
maintaining our target of 99.99% uptime.

Our engineers and designers run the show with management existing to support,
not dictate. We hire creative people and give them the autonomy to do great
work. We're strongly against separations of responsibility and throwing work
"over the wall." Our SRE team shares on-call responsibilities with our backend
developers.

Trello is entirely hosted in AWS and is built using Node.js, MongoDB, Kafka,
Redis, and ElasticSearch. We use Ubuntu, Puppet, Terraform, Nagios, Python,
and Fabric to tie it all together.

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | NYC | Full time | REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$70M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- Sr. HL7 Engineers - [https://grnh.se/9533cb162](https://grnh.se/9533cb162)

\- Sr. AI Engineer - [https://grnh.se/62b8746c2](https://grnh.se/62b8746c2)

\- Sr. Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2](https://grnh.se/676fa8ae2)

Additional software engineering positions, legal roles, and financial jobs are
also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising! For
more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see

[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #go #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
pifgov
Presidential Innovation Fellows | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-time

The Presidential Innovation Fellows (PIF) program is looking for high-
performing data scientists, designers, engineers, executives, innovators,
product managers, and technology strategists that care deeply about solving
our nation’s most difficult challenges and want to deliver better products,
services, and experiences to the American public.

The program is a highly selective, non-partisan, innovation fellowship that
pairs talented mid-to-senior-level entrepreneurs and technologists with top
government leaders to take on complex projects that have the potential for
significant impact. It was launched in 2012 by former U.S. Chief Technology
Officer Todd Park, and since then, more than 150 Fellows have worked within
over 35 agencies. Over half of the Fellows have decided to stay in government
after the program, and have gone on to lead new digital teams and serve as
chief technology officers, chief information officers, chief data officers,
and chief marketing officers at various agencies.

Fellows are building products and services at scale to serve all Americans.
Select potential projects for the Fall 2020 cohort include:

• Assisting the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid modernize their technology
stack so they can better share data with stakeholders across the healthcare
ecosystem.

• Helping NASA speed up the discovery, analysis and development of aerospace
systems using artificial intelligence to ultimately help combat climate change
by reducing fuel burn for the aerospace industry.

• Working with the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs to better support
veterans transitioning from military to civilian life, adopt medical
innovations to improve mental health services and health outcomes, and reduce
the processing time for benefits claims.

• Collaborating with multiple federal agencies to drive the adoption of AI
technologies across government.

• Ensuring that the Millennium Challenge Corporation, a U.S. foreign aid
agency, and their partner countries have the data, technology, and innovations
skills needed to maximize the impact of U.S. investments.

• Guiding the Department of Transportation as they adapt to the challenges and
opportunities that autonomous vehicles and aerial systems offer.

• Helping the U.S. Marine Corps conduct a digital and data transformation to
keep Marines safe.

Apply today: [https://apply.pif.gov](https://apply.pif.gov)

Learn more about us:
[https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov](https://presidentialinnovationfellows.gov)

------
atoombs
Alto Pharmacy | San Francisco, CA and Denver, CO | Software Engineer | Full
Time - Onsite | [https://www.alto.com](https://www.alto.com)

At Alto we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy from
the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives. We
recently announced our series D funding and our plans to expand nationwide.
([https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/alto-
pharmac...](https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/alto-pharmacy-
secures-250-million-in-series-d-funding-led-by-softbank-vision-fund-
ii-1028873068))

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded technology startup based in San
Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free medication delivery
in the Bay Area, Seattle, Los Angeles, Orange County, Nevada, and Denver, and
we’re building an advanced technology platform to help patients manage and
understand their medication therapy. We allow patients to text, call or email
their pharmacists with any question and strive to provide an amazing patient
experience. The pharmacy experience is completely broken, and we have a huge
opportunity to use technology to improve the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Hiring for: frontend engineers, backend engineers, fullstack engineers, early
career engineers, software security engineers, security incident detection and
response engineers, infrastructure engineers, engineering managers-- come one,
come all, we're hiring!

More details at [https://alto.com/careers](https://alto.com/careers)

~~~
simanyay
I interviewed at Alto a couple of years back. Even though I went to take
another offer (it was more closely related to the area I wanted to focus on)
their interview process was great and their product/engineering team seemed
fantastic.

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | SF, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, a fun, state-of-the-art
development environment and excellent opportunities for learning and career
growth. Members of our team work on distributed systems in a cloud environment
and have ownership of our service from top (Load Balancers) to bottom
(Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
Haegin
Relay Platform | Toronto, Canada | Quality Assurance Engineer |
[https://www.relayplatform.com/careers](https://www.relayplatform.com/careers)

Relay is an online Software-as-a-Service solution helping ceding teams,
insurance underwriters, MGAs and brokers to structure and secure reinsurance
and large insurance placements simpler and faster. It sounds complicated (and
is!) but you don't need to be a reinsurance expert - we'll teach you what you
need to know.

We're hiring a QA Engineer to bring our feature and regression testing in
house. It's a great opportunity to help build up our test suite from the
mostly manual process we have currently to a fast and reliable automated
process that let's us build and ship faster.

More information including how to apply is available on our website:
[https://www.relayplatform.com/careers/](https://www.relayplatform.com/careers/)

------
sreeys
Yieldstreet | NYC | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend, Mobile); Senior Test
Engineer; DevOps Engineer

We're building the world's most robust alternative investment platform that's
disrupting the old-school wealth management industry. We believe that by using
cutting-edge technology and data-driven decisions, we can close the gap and
democratize wealth. We're scaling quickly - we've raised $178M in funding to-
date, and we've partnered up with BlackRock and Citi to help bring alternative
investments to retail investors!

#10 on BuiltInNYC's 2020 Top 100 Best Places to Work in NYC - #2 on Crain's
2019 Fastest Growing Companies in NYC

Tech stack: React/React Native - Kubernetes/Terraform/Ansible/AWS - Selenium

We have several roles open:

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend (ReactJS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/d3acd3ca-4c74-4634-9e3d-9d...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/d3acd3ca-4c74-4634-9e3d-9ddffb9dfa11)

Senior Software Engineer, Mobile (React Native):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1b...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/60f6e6f8-d73c-4811-a3a2-1bdbcf23ed95)

Senior Test Engineer (Selenium):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/57e8e682-56e1-4e12-8420-75c7ac689ddf)

DevOps Engineer (Kubernetes/AWS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/yieldstreet/b799da7d-d6c6-46ac-
bd23-ea91a7b51162)

Please apply or reach out to me (Sasha) to learn more - sree@yieldstreet.com

------
mtabini
Noom | Senior Data Science/Full Stack/Backend/Android/iOS/QA positions |
REMOTE or HQ | FULL-TIME | [https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
positions that include backend and mobile engineering. Our offices are in NYC,
but we are a remote-first organization (some 90% of our team is remote) and
are happy to consider candidates anywhere.

Here are some links where you can apply:

\- Sr Data Scientist - [https://grnh.se/2850e1a91](https://grnh.se/2850e1a91)

\- Sr Full Stack Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/4cd542051](https://grnh.se/4cd542051)

\- Sr Backend Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/bcdd69491](https://grnh.se/bcdd69491)

\- Sr iOS Engineer - [https://grnh.se/8009698e1](https://grnh.se/8009698e1)

\- Sr Android Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/ff4d1d451](https://grnh.se/ff4d1d451)

\- Mobile QA Automation Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/1677c07a1](https://grnh.se/1677c07a1)

Our stack includes Python, React, Kotlin, Swift, and Go, all hosted on AWS.

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
questions; I'm mt at noom dot com.

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Java/Kotlin Developer | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (permanent)
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
coderholic
IPinfo.io | Content Strategy / Marketing / Creator | Remote | Part or Full
time

IPinfo is an IP address information API and data provider. Our industry
leading IP geolocation API handles over 20 billion API requests a month. We're
bootstrapped, profitable, and growing. We have a small fully distributed team
spread across the globe, and we’re working on lots of exciting things!

We're looking for an exceptional and ambitious person to join our team and
head up our content efforts - coming up with clever content ideas, writing
blog posts, email campaigns, and creating copy for our website. You must be
comfortable writing about technical topics, and have a proven track record
working in a similar role before.

If you're interested apply here, and include your HN username in the
application:
[https://airtable.com/shrvJkZSsvXJKmRYV](https://airtable.com/shrvJkZSsvXJKmRYV)

------
tdooner
Code for America | San Francisco, CA and REMOTE | Engineers (1x Security Eng,
1x Senior Eng with Java), Community Organizers |
[https://www.codeforamerica.org/jobs](https://www.codeforamerica.org/jobs)

Code for America is a non-profit that builds a government that works for the
people, by the people, in the digital age. We believe government services need
to be simple, effective, and easy to use, working at scale to help all
Americans, starting with the people who need them most.

Especially in the time of Coronavirus, millions of Americans are about to rely
on government assistance to support themselves and their families. We help
governments across the country deliver this assistance with user-centered,
iterative approaches. For example, our GetCalFresh product
([https://GetCalFresh.org](https://GetCalFresh.org)) processed a quarter of
all CalFresh (food stamps) applications in California in late 2019, and our
application volume has skyrocketed in the last week.
([https://twitter.com/trapeeze22/status/1240731890941702144](https://twitter.com/trapeeze22/status/1240731890941702144))

We are hiring for a few key roles:

* Security Engineer (Staff or Principal Level) - Lead our organization's security culture

* Software Engineer (Senior level, with Java experience)

* Network Coordinator (Remote)

* Program Manager - Brigade Network (Senior level)

Also, there are 85+ local volunteer groups across the country that are doing
this work that could use your skills, and help you find a local job doing this
kind of thing. Find one near you at:
[https://brigade.codeforamerica.org](https://brigade.codeforamerica.org)

Happy to take questions at tdooner AT codeforamerica.org.

------
dan-jackson
Driverbase | AI powered car search | Full-time | REMOTE-FIRST (United States)
| [https://driverbase.com](https://driverbase.com)

We are building a better car search experience that helps drivers find their
optimal vehicle based on their unique situation and transact with top rated
dealerships.

We are hiring for: 1\. Director of Engineering (AI) 2\. Software Engineer 3\.
React JavaScript Developer 4\. Community Manager

Apply Here:
[https://driverbase.com/company/careers/](https://driverbase.com/company/careers/)

We have been remote first since we started in 2018. Our current team members
are located in Seattle, WA Burlington, VT Boston, MA and Raleigh NC.
[https://driverbase.com/company/team/](https://driverbase.com/company/team/)

------
bennetth
Uplight | Various Engineering Openings | Full-time, Onsite | Boulder, Denver,
Vancouver, Boston, Pune |
[https://uplight.com/careers/](https://uplight.com/careers/)

We're looking for engineers who want to fight climate change. We motivate
energy users and providers to accelerate the clean energy ecosystem. Working
with more than 80 of the world's leading electric and gas utilities, we
provide an end-to-end customer energy experience that helps meet and
accelerate carbon reduction goals.

Our tech stack includes: Python 3, JavaScript (React/Node), PostgreSQL,
various AWS services/products, Airflow, Spark, and many more. We are also
about to undergo a migration to GCP - bonus points if you have experience
working through a major cloud migration.

If you have any questions feel free to email me at ben.weisel at uplight.com

~~~
lenova
I'd love to hear more about the story behind migrating from AWS to GCP. Is it
primarily motivated by cost savings?

~~~
bennetth
Thanks for the question. Cost savings is one component, but it’s more of a
strategic move that aligns with our company goals to reduce carbon emissions.

~~~
lenova
That's an answer that I can't help but respect!

~~~
bennetth
Sorry for the vague answer, but you can find more details here:
[https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/google-and-
aes-...](https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/google-and-aes-announce-
cloud-based-partnership-for-clean-energy)

------
Mattasher
YKYZ | Toronto | Remote | Long-term contract | React & UI

ykyz.com is a small but fast growing (check our Alexa numbers) website that
provides a forum for audio conversation and short form podcasting
(microcasting). Our tech stack is React with a RESTful API. We use
cryptographic signatures in place of a traditional login system, making our
system partially decentralized.

We are looking to fill at least two long-term contract positions right now.

One is for an app developer with extensive experience using React Native to
build cross platform mobile apps. We would prefer someone who has used tools
for static site building as well.

Two is for a UI wizard who can dramatically improve the onboarding flow for
our new users, without sacrificing our unique way of having conversations or
handling user authentication.

We are based in Toronto, Ontario, but this is a remote work opportunity. To
apply, send an email to info@(our domain name)

------
tomersabo
dMetrics | NYC | Frontend, Backend, Algorithms Eng | Onsite

\- Zero-code, end-to-end NLP framework for non-technical subject matter
experts (i.e., people other than us). This means Internet scale data
ingestion, near-deduplication, interactive pipeline orchestration, training &
annotator management, visualization, signal validation.

\- We are usually called upon when the usual run-of-the-mill solutions fail
(serve grade A clients).

\- Open positions for senior backend, frontend, and algorithms engineers.

\- MIT PhD founders (male+female), strong research team, looking to match the
level on the engineering side (we are 17).

\- CS BS minimum - strong theory knowledge required. ML/NLP background a plus.

\- Stack: AWS, ES, Spark, Java backend, React frontend, Java+Python
algorithms.

\- Onsite - NYC (but remote until the end of end of times).

\- More info / to apply:
[https://dmetrics.com/careers](https://dmetrics.com/careers)

------
gashad
Maxar (Formerly DigitalGlobe) is hiring a software engineer for the Product
R&D group based in the Westminster, Colorado office. Maxar operates the
highest resolution commercial imaging satellites in the world. See some Maxar
images here
[https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/asia/100000007013566/cor...](https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/asia/100000007013566/coronavirus-
satelliteimages.html) and apply for the software engineer position here:
[https://digitalglobe.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MAXAR/job/W...](https://digitalglobe.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/MAXAR/job/Westminster-CO/Software-Engineer_R07318?utm_source=Maxar-
careers&utm_medium=website)

------
kfoley
Doximity | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | REMOTE | Multiple Roles

We develop products to connect health care providers and keep them informed of
the latest developments in the medical world.

One of our products that's gotten a lot of attention during the current
pandemic is Dialer[0]. It allows providers to display their office number in
the caller id when contacting patients from their own device, preventing their
personal number from being shared without having to block it.

We're hiring for many roles including Software Engineer, Data Analyst, Data
Engineer, Product Manger, and more.

View open roles at [https://grnh.se/13ff44ba1](https://grnh.se/13ff44ba1)

[0] [https://blog.doximity.com/articles/goodbye-67-hello-
doximity...](https://blog.doximity.com/articles/goodbye-67-hello-doximity-
dialer)

~~~
caspg
Is it the US only remote offer or would you accept offers from Europe?

------
wslack
CMS (US Gov) | Product Managers | Woodlawn, MD | Onsite |
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/561960700](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/561960700)

The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) in the federal government
is hiring product managers (I believe its the first time that CMS has posted
with this position title).

It's in WOODLAWN, MARYLAND, but some of the multiple openings at CMS won't
require in office work most days of the week. The role would work for people
that are relatively junior (with at least one year of professional
experience), but there's also room for someone senior to make a big mark at an
agency that processes the 1.5 billion/day in Medicare payments, in addition to
supporting Medicaid, CHIP, and many other services.

------
msy
CrowdStrike | UX Designers, UI Engineers, Technical Writers | | Remote USA, UK
| Full-time

CrowdStrike is one of the world's leading cybersecurity companies, using
cutting edge technology to protect our customers from the most sophisticated
adversaries. We IPO'd last year and we aren't slowing down. We're a remote-
first organisation (and have been since day one) and distributed across the US
& Europe. The UX team is looking for talented designers, writers & engineers
to help build interfaces used by our customers to triage & respond to attacks,
consume intelligence and manage their environments.

Roles can be found here:
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)
Happy to answer any questions in thread.

~~~
jwiley
Thanks for your post! Whats the best way to apply? I know in some cases HR
systems can be overwhelmed...is it possible to send a resume to you or hiring
managers directly?

------
chadyj
TestDome | REMOTE | Full Time | Frontend Developer (Vue.js + ASP.NET Core) |
[https://www.testdome.com](https://www.testdome.com)

At TestDome, we make it easy for companies to screen job applicants with work-
sample tests. We are fully remote with a small and dedicated team based around
the world. Some of our customers include eBay, PayPal, and Turkish Airlines.

We are hiring an experienced frontend developer with some full stack
experience. You will help transition our web app to modern best-practices.
Salary up to $60k/year. To apply, take a screening test built with our
software. It takes about an hour.

[https://www.testdome.com/apply/0957c6ae261e4225b9e8d164b7c4d...](https://www.testdome.com/apply/0957c6ae261e4225b9e8d164b7c4d307)

~~~
UweSchmidt
So instead of sending an application the candidate would have to sit down and
do a stressful exam, likely to be rejected by a fully automated system?

It's not just a whiteboard challenge after resume and interview were highly
promising, with the chance for the interviewer to ask an interesting question
relevant to the candidate's supposed strength, but the condition to even
apply?

Not sure how to feel about that...

------
iancarroll
HelloSign, a Dropbox company | Product Security Engineer | San Francisco |
Full Time

HelloSign builds e-signature platforms to help businesses execute important
agreements on the web, interface with legacy systems via fax, and collaborate
more effectively.

We're looking for product security engineers to help our SWEs develop new
features securely, and also help write new security features ourselves to keep
our customers safe by default. We have a lot of interesting problems to solve
and a small, focused team working on them all. Feel free to send a resume my
way or see the public posting.

iancarroll [at] dropbox [dot] com /
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/2034313?gh_jid=2034313](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/2034313?gh_jid=2034313)

------
thomson
Hatch | ENG roles | SF, CA | FTE | Onsite/remote (although I guess we're all
remote right now)

Hatch is building financial and software products for SMBs--we're starting
with short-term credit ($200-$5,000) at affordable, transparent rates for
small businesses with no credit history or impaired credit history.

Help us move millions of dollars around--our stack is Kotlin, Spring, React,
and Typescript, k8s. We're hiring engineers across all parts of the stack who
want to help small businesses in the United States find their footing again in
a very uncertain time.

Platinum medical/dental/vision, 401k matching, commute and health/wellness
stipend.

Details here:

[https://www.hatchcard.com/careers](https://www.hatchcard.com/careers) or
e-mail us at careers@hatchcard.com.

------
osullisb1
Kong Inc | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack Engineer |
[https://konghq.com/](https://konghq.com/)

We are a group of makers, thinkers, and doers focused on helping today’s
developers build tomorrow’s technology. Our teams work on the bleeding edge of
API innovation to provide our users with a central nervous system for data and
services.

Open Roles:

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kong/13f58fac-1bd3-401b-95c1-cc48bfdb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kong/13f58fac-1bd3-401b-95c1-cc48bfdb9dd2)

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kong/f28182b4-bbb0-4d0d-9363-78496f1d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/kong/f28182b4-bbb0-4d0d-9363-78496f1d06de)

------
dsiegel2275
Carnegie Mellon University | Full-time | ONSITE | Pittsburgh, PA

The Simon-Initiative at CMU is building a learning engineering ecosystem that
can scale and deliver effective online and hybrid courses worldwide.

We are hiring for Software Engineer and UX Designer roles:

Tech stack is React/Typescript and Elixir/Phoenix.

Job links:

[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2015...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2015048&tz=GMT-04%3A00&tzname=America%2FNew_York)

[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2015...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2015049&tz=GMT-04%3A00&tzname=America%2FNew_York)

------
dkislyuk
Pinterest Visual Search / Applied Computer Vision | San Francisco / Palo Alto
for internships, REMOTE option for contractors | Applied ML Internships / full
stack ML infrastructure engineering contracting roles

The Visual Search team works on all aspects of applied computer vision at
Pinterest and is offering summer 2020 internship opportunities, along with
contracting roles for industry veterans who are looking for a flexible
arrangement. This is a full stack team, ultimately driven to ship user-facing
products, like Pinterest Lens and Pinterest AR. We do this by building state
of the art computer vision signals, such as fine-grained embeddings, high-
throughput detection models, generative adversarial models for image
composition, and many others. These models and computer vision features power
product experiences on Pinterest for hundreds of millions of users.

Pinterest Visual Search team runs on PyTorch, C++, and lots of Python, among
with many other technologies. We encourage publication of all of our work
(CVPR, KDD, etc.), and have a highly collaborative and flexible work
environment. We’re broadly looking for two intern/eng. contractor categories:
generalists and computer vision domain experts. If you’re passionate about
product or computer vision infrastructure, such as building label-to-deployed-
model toolchains via active learning, reach out to us about a generalist role.
If you’ve had experience with interesting CV challenges, or are looking for a
highly applied ML work, reach out regarding the CV domain role. You can
contact me directly by pinging dkislyuk@pinterest.com with the tag [VISUAL
SEARCH HN] in the title. Please highlight a CV project or an interesting
product you've worked on to help our team figure out what role to consider you
for. Any ML infra or tools that you are interested in are a big plus.

Due to the COVID-19 situation, we are unsure about the remote vs. onsite
nature of the role, and currently all roles are interviews and onboarded
through a remote process. Under normal circumstances, internships are onsite,
while eng. contracting roles have the option to work remotely after an
orientation period.

------
pranade
Arena | Active learning AI for Pricing | NYC | Full-time | [https://arena-
ai.com/](https://arena-ai.com/)

Hiring 1 Machine Learning Scientist & 1 Front-End engineer. Founded by YC alum
(Kimono W14). Team = 5 ppl. Founded < 1 year ago. Profitable. Hyper-linear
growth.

Email us at careers@arena-ai.com

Today, we are focused on pricing. We built a simulator that models hyper-
specific market conditions and competitor dynamics to allow human users and AI
agents to predict what will happen if they change the price of a product.

Pricing is just the start. We plan to create simulated, virtual copies of many
more parts of the physical world – with the ultimate purpose of training a
broader set of reinforcement learning agents for different tasks.

------
alottabit
TestFit | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite

We design buildings in milliseconds. Desktop software written in plain old C.
See it in action here: [https://blog.testfit.io/](https://blog.testfit.io/).

If you like managing your own memory, optimizing algorithms to run in under a
millisecond, and solving tough spatial problems using 2D vectors and
trigonometry, then we might be the company for you. Being prone to ranting
about how much RAM Slack uses is also a good sign.

The full job description and application link can be found here:
[https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer](https://blog.testfit.io/engineerprogrammer)

~~~
alfla
hilarious demo video

~~~
fxtentacle
Thanks for pointing that out :) I wonder if they naturally had that narrator
or if they hired an outside voice actor.

------
Sikul
We are hiring at Discord
[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

~~~
camelspade
Are these all on-site roles or do you consider remote as well?

~~~
gmjosack
Well, we're currently all remote, heh, but usually prefer on-site in SF. We
are open to remote for the right candidate though.

~~~
camelspade
> Well, we're currently all remote...

:) touché

Thanks for your response!

------
sealthedeal
Routefusion | Austin, TX, Full-stack engineers | Full-time

We are an international payments/payouts API. We are focused on best
engineering practices, solving extremely hard problems, and writing great
documentation. Our team is based in Austin, TX, but have employees on three
different continents.

Our stack is Node, Golang, K8's, Nats, Postgres, Vue/React.

We are backed by some amazing investors and have phenomenal customers. If you
want to be early at a company that has great growth potential, solving very
difficult problems, and is quite literally building the future of cross-border
payments, send your resume over to engineering@routefusion.co

Can't wait to hear from you!

\- Colton Seal \- developer.routefusion.co

------
gabfrag
UCSF Data Science CoLab|SF or Remote|Back-end, Front-end, Full-
stack|dscolab.ucsf.edu

We are building our engineering team for our Data Library project, a platform
to house, process, and visualize biological data for biologists at UCSF
towards identifying diagnostics and treatments for disease (cancer,
autoimmunity, infection). Looking for engineers who are inspired by this
mission, and who have experience in either front-end (plotting/viz and UI/UX
is a plus), back-end, or full-stack development.

Apply here:[https://bit.ly/2TmdpEg](https://bit.ly/2TmdpEg) or get in touch
via our website contact: dscolab.ucsf.edu

------
bentlegen
Sentry | SF, Vienna, Toronto, and Boston | Full-time, onsite |
[https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs)

Hey folks, Sentry is building application monitoring tools to help teams
triage and debug their production software. If you want to selfishly write
software that solves your own problems, Sentry could be the place for you.

We're hiring Software Engineers, Solutions Engineers, Support Engineers, and
Account Executives in four cities: SF, Vienna, Toronto, and Boston.

More here: [https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs)

------
JodiePinkowski1
Ably | Onsite in London, UK (remote for now) | Full-time |
[https://ably.io](https://ably.io)

We provide APIs to simplify and overcome the complex aspects of the most
demanding realtime engineering. This reduces the operational burden of
engineering teams, allowing them to build and scale realtime apps faster and
more efficiently.

we’re laying the foundations for mass deployments of Autonomous Vehicles, IoT
networks, and AI-powered experiences. We have openings for:

\- Site Reliability Engineer (contract)

\- Lead Site Reliability Engineer (perm)

\- Node.js Developer (perm)

\- Technical Product Manager (perm)

Email: jodie@ably.io for more info.

~~~
Silly_Spray
Hi, the career link on the home page is taking to contact page. You should
change the URL to /careers from /contact.

~~~
JodiePinkowski1
Thanks for flagging this. We'll get it fixed :)

------
xipho
Species File Group | 1- Community Manager, 2- UI/UX/Design | 1- ultimately
ONSITE, 2- REMOTE/INTERNS considered | Full-time | USA, U. of Illinois,
Champaign/Urbana

We're an endowed group housed that University of Illinois building open source
software for scientists studying the Earth's biodiversity. Join a great small
team with lots of experience in a relatively stress free environment. Our job
descriptions are here [1].

[1]:
[https://speciesfilegroup.org/who.html](https://speciesfilegroup.org/who.html)

~~~
kyawzazaw
I have a friend who is leading Yale University's UX design club. Would that be
a good fit for the 2nd position?

~~~
xipho
Definitely, please pass it along. We're looking for intuitive, creative,
imaginative folks. There is room to dream. We're prioritizing ideas and
insight, regardless of whether we build out what is developed. I'd see it as a
nice way to start a professional a portfolio, and if you're passionate about
biodiversity even better.

------
theartist650
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | Wireless Systems Architect | Mobile
(Android, iOS, Cross - Platform) | Platform (Cloud / Web / Embedded) | ONSITE
(wfh during quarantine)

To Apply: Send your resume to hiring@skydio.com (instantly reviewed by Hiring
Manager)

Skydio’s newest product was released in October 2019 and have received
tremendous positive reception from consumer, enterprise and government
markets. As we shift our focus in building specialized and high quality
software and hardware, we are looking to add key contributors who will be
impactful in critical areas.

Team: Our founders met as MIT grad students and co-founded Google X's Project
Wing. We have an exceptionally strong engineering teams spanning many
disciplines, and seasoned product leadership from Apple and Tesla.

Funding: We recently raised Series C to fund our upcoming growth phase (not
disclosed on crunchbase).

IEEE Spectrum Review:( [https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F](https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F) )
Office
Tour:([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yku8hujfA1Q&t=1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yku8hujfA1Q&t=1s))
Future for Enterprise: (
[https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E](https://youtu.be/k8RRykNVL6E) ) Career
Page:([https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/))

------
smscott
SemanticBits | Engineers, Data Scientist, Data Analyst| Full-Time | REMOTE,
VISA | [https://semanticbits.com/](https://semanticbits.com/)

SemanticBits specializes in the design and development of digital health
services. We develop cutting-edge solutions for commercial, academic, and
government organizations. We are headquartered in the DC area with offices in
Virginia and India.

The majority of the engineering and products team are completely remote,
spread across more than 40 states. I started last year and am really impressed
with the largely remote-first culture.

As most of our contracts are with federal agencies, applicants must live and
work within United States borders.

    
    
      • Senior Data Engineer - https://jobs.lever.co/semanticbits/83dbe073-33cf-46f0-bd6f-5cfaef50dd03
    
      • Data Scientist, Healthcare Policy Research -  https://jobs.lever.co/semanticbits/7ab4e7d2-c0d5-4cd7-9f55-b324fb11575d
    
      • Healthcare Data Analyst - https://jobs.lever.co/semanticbits/42a908de-146a-4002-ab8d-f3c3bb307347
    
      • AWS DevOps Engineer - https://jobs.lever.co/semanticbits/b67e9656-83db-4336-96c5-96dacb2a6c1b
    

Main career page as additional opportunities will be added:
[https://semanticbits.com/about/careers/](https://semanticbits.com/about/careers/)

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist?

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we
have over half a million open accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong
to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin
miners, and professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the
price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants
on a level playing field. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were
(and are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and
traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to
become one of the most important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest
positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in learning
more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Sr Application Security Engineer
[https://grnh.se/1cf8b9442](https://grnh.se/1cf8b9442), Sr HRBP
[https://grnh.se/64215cc62](https://grnh.se/64215cc62), Director of Corporate
Engineering [https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2](https://grnh.se/a0bbe6ea2)

------
joli_
Holmusk | Europe, REMOTE | Haskell Backend | Full-time | send your cv to
[careers@holmusk.com](mailto:careers@holmusk.com)

We
([[https://holmusk.com/](https://holmusk.com/)](https://holmusk.com/\]\(https://holmusk.com/\)))
leverage technology & data science to accelerate research and improve outcomes
in behavioural health & chronic diseases. We focus on delivering tailored
interventions in healthcare by building digital tools and harnessing the
insights from real-world data.

We are looking for a Haskell Developer who is excited about making an impact
in Digital Healthcare. You will be part of a small remote team based in Europe
and might be asked to travel every few months to meet the rest of the team.
Though remote, the team will have a strong connection to the main office in
Singapore. You will be working alongside other functional languages
enthusiasts: we use Haskell for all our backend components (along with
PostgreSQL as the backing database) and Elm for our web applications. We are
currently able to offer approximately 7k EUR per month for this position.

Skills ____we are looking for: Haskell, PostgreSQL, team-work abilities. Good
to have: Familiarity /willingness to learn to use AWS services like S3,
Lambda.

At Holmusk we take pride in our diverse workforce and inclusive culture. We
believe it takes all kinds of people to build the best products and bring real
change to the healthcare space.

------
bmcalary_atl
Atlassian | Many types of roles (inc Engineering) | Full-
time/Contract/Intern/Grad/etc | Mix of onsite and remote [All remote for now]
| Global

Roles and number of open positions:

    
    
        Data & Analytics (16)
        Design (25)
        Engineering (106)
        General & Admin (33)
        Graduates (10)
        Interns (15)
        Marketing & Sales (61)
    
        Other (58)
        Product Management (20)
        Program Management (12)
        Security (11)
        Support (29)
        Trello (3)
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-
via=SftTHN-4I0](https://jobs.lever.co/atlassian?lever-via=SftTHN-4I0)

Atlassian engineers like to get their hands dirty and build stuff. Whether
crafting elegant JavaScript, building mobile apps, or architecting a scalable
cloud platform with micro-services on AWS, our engineering team creates
products that help teams build whatever they imagine. Teams using our software
have helped get the Mars Curiosity Rover into space, develop the cochlear
implant, and build thousands of products launched to millions of customers.

There's tons of technical know-how across our team (including our two founder
engineers). Work side-by-side with the world’s best developers, and push
yourself to the limit of what you can create. What’s more, spend time once a
quarter going full out on ShipIt, and feel empowered to work on what inspires
you most.

------
Andorin
UK Dementia Research Institute at Imperial College London | London, UK | Full
Time | R, Python, NextFlow, WDL, Bioinformatics

[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/jobs/description/MED01750/researc...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/jobs/description/MED01750/research-
associate-neurogenomics-uk-dementia-research-
institute/?utm_campaign=google_jobs_apply&utm_source=google_jobs_apply&utm_medium=organic)

I'm recruiting postdocs (research associates) to work with me on figuring out
the biological proceses underlying Alzheimers and Parkinsons. I take a
neurogenomics approach, mapping GWAS loci genome-wide onto cell type specific
genome annotations [1]. We use advanced machine learning methods to extend the
reach of available datasets. I'm looking for someone with great programming
skills, that's familiar with genomics, ideally with a maths/CS type
background.

The lab's going to be generating substantial amounts of single cell genomic
data from post-mortem human brain and projects will involve analysing this (am
also very happy to hear from people looking to be involved in generating this
data).

Would be great to find someone with an entrepreneurial bent interested in
commercialisation of research.

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-018-0129-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-018-0129-5)

------
kennethko
Ferrum Health | REMOTE | Full Time | Senior Backend Engineer |
[https://ferrumhealth.com](https://ferrumhealth.com)

Medical errors are the third leading cause of death in the US, and Ferrum
builds AI-powered monitoring systems to help health systems detect and address
mistakes before they affect patient care.

Ferrum is a fully remote and distributed company focused around the US and
European timezones. Since launching its first offering for lung cancer errors
two years ago, Ferrum now covers over 10 million patients at nine health
systems around the world, including the US. The company is backed by multiple
top-tier venture capital firms and is led by an experienced digital health
founding team that includes industry leaders in enterprise healthcare, machine
learning, and edge infrastructure security.

We are looking for Senior Backend Engineers with a strong understanding of
distributed systems and Linux internals to help build out infrastructure that
is deployed to healthcare systems. The backend stack consists of Go and
containerized environments with deployments in cloud and bare-metal
environments. You would be joining an engineering team of nine people who have
proven track records delivering solutions in the networking, storage, and
machine learning spaces.

Our ideal candidates has proven technical skills in addition to a passion for
improving the quality of healthcare.

To apply, send an email to jobs@ferrumhealth.com.

------
ibarrajo
Jobscan.co | Seattle | Full time / Onsite | Director of Engineering and Senior
Software Engineer Roles Jobscan is a fast-growing start-up in the heart of
historic Pioneer Square, Seattle, WA. Jobscan is web service that helps job
seekers land more interviews by using AI to analyze one’s resume or LinkedIn
profile against any job description. We're building the next generation of job
search tools to make job search easier. We’re user-funded, profitable, and
growing exponentially.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Engineer to help build the next generation of
job search tools. Our agile development team develops and supports our
products top-to-bottom and ship software on a regular basis. A successful
candidate will thrive in a fast paced, start-up team environment and is
passionate about building software the right way. You’ll be working alongside
our engineers, CEO and CTO collaborating on the various layers of the
infrastructure to help scale and grow the company.

Director of Engineering:

[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/2de25aed-
aed2-460d-8a09-b116...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/2de25aed-
aed2-460d-8a09-b11693050421?lever-via=ljtPbezMuO)

Senior Software Engineer:

[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-4614...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-46149f31a752?lever-
via=ljtPbezMuO)

------
stock4hire
Nines | Software Engineers | Full-Time | Palo Alto, CA

Nines is the first-of-its-kind radiology service. Our radiologists and
engineers are on a mission to build world-class tools to enable the best
radiologists to deliver the best patient care. We’re co-founded by David
Stavens, former co-founder and CEO of Udacity, and co-founder of Stanford
University’s self-driving car team (acquired as the foundation for Waymo).
With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners (early Facebook, Spotify,
Dropbox, Slack investor) and 8VC (Oscar Health, Oculus, Hyperloop), and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to radiology.

We're hiring two senior engineers:

As a Senior Machine Learning Engineer working on the Machine Learning Models
team you will create artificial intelligence that analyses medical data and
reports diagnostic information. You will write models that train on one of the
largest corpuses of medical images in the world. You bring a history of strong
results applying machine learning.

As a Senior Full-Stack Engineer working on the Clinical team, you will be on
the team responsible for creating our doctor facing products. You will drive
the user experience doctors have when interacting with the Nines client
software. You will enjoy this role if you like working with a fast-paced team
of kind, driven, data-oriented people to make health care better.

Learn more! careers@ninesai.com

~~~
anupamme
Are you open to remote working (both US and non-US)?

------
mosdl
Dremio | Full Stack and System Engineers | Santa Clara, CA | Onsite (once
shelter-in-place ends) | [https://www.dremio.com/](https://www.dremio.com/)

We are looking for Full Stack and System engineers. Our stack is Java and
React and open source our core technologies (such as Apache Arrow).

Dremio is the Data Lake Engine company. Our mission is to reshape the world of
analytics to deliver on the promise of data with a fundamentally new
architecture, purpose-built for the exploding trend towards cloud data lake
storage such as AWS S3 and Microsoft ADLS. We dramatically reduce and even
eliminate the need for the complex and expensive workarounds that have been in
use for decades, such as data warehouses (whether on-premise or cloud-native),
structural data prep, ETL, cubes, and extracts. We do this by enabling
lightning-fast queries directly against data lake storage, combined with full
self-service for data users and full governance and control for IT. The
results for enterprises are extremely compelling: 100X faster time to insight;
10X greater efficiency; zero data copies; and game-changing simplicity. And
equally compelling is the market opportunity for Dremio, as we are well on our
way to disrupting a $25BN+ market.

Find out more at
[https://www.dremio.com/careers/](https://www.dremio.com/careers/)

------
stoohey
CareMessage (YC W14) | Remote DevOps Engineer | Remote (North, Central or
South America) | Full Time |
[https://www.caremessage.org/careers](https://www.caremessage.org/careers)

CareMessage is a non-profit dedicated to using mobile technology to improve
healthcare outcomes for underserved patient populations. Our web-based
platform allows healthcare providers to reduce no-shows, increase attendance
to preventive care screenings, and improve chronic disease management- all via
simple “nudges” sent through text message.

We are looking for a Remote DevOps Engineer to help build and maintain our
large, highly scalable, cloud-based web platform that streamlines care
management and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health
outcomes. You’ll be working on: leading automation of our infrastructure and
creating a highly scalable and fault-tolerant platform. Our engineering team
follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a remote
first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership.

Tech stack includes: automation with Ansible, Kubernetes, Docker, PostgreSQL,
Shell Scripting, Ruby, Python, Nginx, Redis, Google Cloud

* Remote DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89...](https://jobs.lever.co/caremessage/310bf63d-1f55-4fc2-bfd9-89bb028895b0)

------
OGMF
Open Robotics - ROS/Gazebo| Multiple Openings | Singapore | Full-time |
[https://www.openrobotics.org/careers](https://www.openrobotics.org/careers)

Open Robotics, the team behind ROS, Gazebo and so much more is hiring for
Software Engineers, Dev Ops, Web, Robot Engineers...

Help us develop amazing open source tools and libraries to connect robots in
healthcare environments. Helping robots, help people.

Sr Software Engineer -
[https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=60](https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=60)

Software Engineer, Robotics -
[https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50](https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=50)

Software Engineer, Web -
[https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

DevOps Engineer -
[https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=36](https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=36)

Robotics Engineer -
[https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=63](https://openrobotics.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=63)

------
derekchiang
Zelos.gg (YC W20) | Los Angeles, and REMOTE USA/CANADA | Frontend / Fullstack
| [https://zelos.gg](https://zelos.gg)

Zelos is a rewards program where gamers earn points and redeem in-game prizes
across multiple games. When you play your favorite game, simply finish a
challenge (e.g. get 3 kills) to earn points and trade in your points for a
prize (e.g. a new game or a skin).

We built Zelos because games today focus on monetizing off their most
dedicated players (whales). For gamers like us who play multiple games,
spending money in each game quickly becomes expensive. When we move to a new
game, all the money we spent in the old game is effectively lost.

So we built Zelos for the 55% of gamers who play 2 or more games and they LOVE
us. Having launched only 2 months ago, we already have 50K+ weekly active
users across 30+ countries.

Zelos graduated from YC W20 and just closed a heavily oversubscribed seed
round. We are only a team of 3 and you will be our first frontend/fullstack
hire. As such, you can expect great responsibilities, huge opportunities to
learn & grow, and of course significant equity.

Being a gaming company, we have a very laid-back and open culture where people
care about having fun as much as doing great work. You would be a great fit
here if you enjoy playing games and building things.

If you are interested, please email us directly at founders@zelos.gg and tell
us more about yourself.

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (US) | REMOTE (Washington, DC area)

DuckDuckGo | Senior Public Policy Manager (EU/UK) | REMOTE (Brussels, Belgium)

DuckDuckGo | Director, Frontend | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Mobile | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
navneetloiwal
Coefficient | Sr. Backend Engineer | Remote From India/North America | Remote
Only | coefficient.io

 __Who we are Coefficient is a VC-backed SaaS startup in the SF Bay Area. We
are still in stealth and just raised a large seed round. The founders are
serial entrepreneurs whose last startup, Shopular, was backed by Y Combinator
and Sequoia and acquired by Rakuten Ebates.

 __What we do Coefficient is a self-service data warehouse for business teams.
Today 's data tools and BI stacks were designed for data specialists and data
engineers. However, as more companies and business functions embrace data-
driven cultures, they are held back by the inherit complexity of existing data
analytics tools, as well as the technical expertise required to set up,
maintain, and operate full BI stacks. Coefficient's mission is to unlock
organizations' latent data productivity, by enabling users to model, re-shape,
and build reports using data from any data source—all within an intuitive, no-
code interface.

 __Who you are We are looking for a lead backend engineer to help us shape and
deliver our vision. You will work alongside the founders to define product,
design core backend architecture, and develop resilient, scalable systems from
the ground up. You have 7+ years of experience designing and building complex
backend systems You have extensive Python experience. More
details:[https://angel.co/company/coefficient-
io/jobs](https://angel.co/company/coefficient-io/jobs)

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

As the world’s largest all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can
contribute from almost anywhere. You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive
team that embraces a set of shared values in everything we do.

We’re hiring throughout GitLab, including support engineers, engineering
managers, security engineers, sales development representatives, technical
writers, product managers, technical account managers, solutions architects,
sales managers, and strategic account leaders. Browse our full list of open
roles: [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Here’s an update on what you can expect from our hiring process given the
pandemic the world is facing: [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/#a-note-
about-covid-19-and...](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/#a-note-about-
covid-19-and-our-hiring-process)

Check out GitLab’s new Remote Playbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/resources/ebook-remote-
playbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/resources/ebook-remote-playbook/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/)

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | Software Developer - DevOps Team, QE Specialist(onsite only) |
Toronto, Canada | Remote | Onsite |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) Kira Systems is a
powerful machine learning software that identifies, extracts, and analyzes
text in your contracts and other documents. Our software is intuitive and
easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some of the largest law firms,
professional services and corporate companies in the world.

We're hiring a Software Developer (DevOps) to work closely with our developers
on building software, maintaining the Continuous Integration pipeline, and
tooling. You will also support our development and testing environment,
automate our existing tasks, improve our current automation and support and
improve our application infrastructure in the cloud. Our app is written in
Clojure, Clojurescript, React and Golang. We use PostgreSQL to store our data
and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many other popular
technologies such as Linux, Docker, AWS, Bash, Ansible, RabbitMQ, Zookeeper,
ElasticSearch, Kubernetes and CI/CD. For our QE Specialist role, we use
Selenium, Java, JMeter. Our QE Specialist work very closely with developers
and product on manual and automation testing.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4195424002)
or email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

------
donovanr
Allen Institute for Cell Science | software engineer / ML / computer vision |
ONSITE Seattle | Full-time

The modeling team at the Allen institute for Cell Science is hiring for two
software engineering positions -- a data generalist and a ML / computer vision
specialist:

[https://alleninstitutecellscience.hrmdirect.com/employment/j...](https://alleninstitutecellscience.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening.php?req=1265603)
[https://alleninstitutecellscience.hrmdirect.com/employment/j...](https://alleninstitutecellscience.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening.php?req=1256258)

ONSITE, Seattle

The Allen Institute for Cell Science aims to impact the entire cell science
community. Our goal is to advance understanding of cell behavior in its
normal, pathological, and regenerative contexts. Our multidisciplinary team
will generate novel cellular reagents, data, models and databases that are
informed by and open to scientists around the world. We will produce unique
dynamic, visual databases and cellular models that integrate information and
data across cellular and molecular sciences.

[https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-
science/careers/](https://alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/cell-science/careers/)

------
misadamjanic
Routific | Engineers and Designers | Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite & Visa
| [https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

At Routific we’re helping hundreds of businesses around the globe save time
and fuel with route optimization. Our mission? To make route optimization
accessible to every last-mile delivery company. Named one of Fast Company’s
“World Changing Ideas”, we are creating a more sustainable world by reducing
waste and greenhouse gas emissions.

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Senior Product Designer: [https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/655608-senior-product...](https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/655608-senior-product-designer)

* Sr. Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/590774-sr-full-stack-...](https://angel.co/company/routific/jobs/590774-sr-full-stack-engineer)

Email misa [at] routific.com if you have any questions

------
paullseaman
Simbe Robotics | Multiple Openings | South San Francisco | remote while
Covid-19 requires it - onsite after |

Simbe is building Tally, an autonomous mobile robot for the world's retail
industry. Tally is rapidly growing a world-wide customer base by helping in-
store teams to collect and analyze on-shelf product data and providing
actionable insights.

[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
jgacook
Is the drug testing portion of the application still in effect?

I find the concept an invasion of basic privacy and while I'd love to work at
USDS someday I can't see myself submitting to such a process.

~~~
dror
There's no drug testing. I just started a month ago. There is a background
check.

~~~
jgacook
Nice to hear! Background check is a little more understandable - thanks for
letting me know

------
gdelavald
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

We help retailers win. We are how the world’s best retailers get their
products and pricing right. In order to accomplish this, we recruit the best
and most diverse people to join EDITED.

We’re currently hiring for Product Design, Front End, Back End and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and React. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to
keep exploring what’s out there.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set.

We’re building something that’s never been built before, that means solving
new problems every day. To do it right, we work as equals in all things. No
micromanagement, and limited hierarchy. Want freedom? You’ll have it.

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies
[https://edited.com/jobs](https://edited.com/jobs) or hit me up (I'm a Front
End Engineer, not a recruiter) if you have any questions at
gabriel+hn@edited.com

------
shields-fn
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite / flexible |
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers)

We're using ML to develop a blood-based screening test for colorectal cancer,
the second-most-deadly cancer (after lung). Over 50,000 people die every year
in the US from this, because they don't find out they have it until too late.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/24/with-160-million-in-new-
fu...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/24/with-160-million-in-new-funding-
freenome-looks-commercialize-its-blood-test-to-detect-colorectal-cancer/)
[https://bmccancer.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12885-...](https://bmccancer.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12885-019-6003-8)

Unlike drugs, diagnostics require only a single large FDA study, which is
starting now. We closed a $165M series B to pay for that. That included return
participation from A16z and GV, along with Roche, Kaiser, and the American
Cancer Society. The office is onsite at Verily and includes Alphabet
amenities.

I manage the infrastructure engineering team, but we're hiring for a number of
roles, many of which do not require any bio background. Check out
[https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers) or email
me directly at michael.shields@freenome.com.

------
Meegul
LineLibrary | Senior Frontend Engineer, Software Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full
Time | Onsite

LineLibrary is an early-stage startup whose mission is to create advanced
sports betting trading applications. We're on our way to disrupting the sports
betting market globally with our disruptive tooling and business model. We
have recently closed a seed round led by SeventySix Capital. You'll get
equity, competitive pay and benefits, and the opportunity to work/develop with
technology usually found in fintech.

Tech we're using: React/Redux, Typescript, Node.js, Kafka, Python, Postgresql,
and AWS.

We're looking to fill the following roles:

* Senior Frontend Software Engineer. Expertise in React is a must. Apply here: [https://forms.gle/gsjRFmZY6Z6H8pue8](https://forms.gle/gsjRFmZY6Z6H8pue8)

* Full-Stack Software Engineer. Experience with React/Node preferred. Apply here: [https://forms.gle/vZs3dNdTQttizv386](https://forms.gle/vZs3dNdTQttizv386)

Must have authorization to work in the US. We are not offering VISA
sponsorship at this time. Relocation assistance available.

If you're ready to get in on the ground floor of a promising startup, apply
using one of the links above, or just check out our public-facing site at
[https://www.linelibraryexchange.com/](https://www.linelibraryexchange.com/)

~~~
jefflombardjr
Generally curious as to why people are hiring onsite right now? Because
otherwise this would be something I'm interested in.

~~~
Meegul
Given the current situation, this is something we'd be flexible about until
things settle down. Longer term, we allow WFH but prefer to maintain some
onsite days every week.

If you're interested, you can apply using the links above, or email me
directly: michael @ linelibrary.com

------
analyticsfire
Analytics fire | Remote | Full-time | Senior Embedded Linux Developer with
C/C++ -- 100% Remote, Flexible hours
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1787277799?trk=cap_redire...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1787277799?trk=cap_redirect)

Analytics Fire builds custom software for the solar power industry. We’re
looking for a senior embedded developer with deep experience developing,
testing, and debugging embedded software in a Linux environment to help us
expand our services to support manufacturers in clean energy and other high-
tech sectors.

Analytics Fire is a small, distributed team working on a range of interesting
projects. For example, we recently helped build a custom IoT platform for
utility grade solar power plants, sales software for residential solar
systems, and a machine-learning powered autonomous cleaning robot. We’re
looking for a fun, reliable, and highly collaborative, senior developer to
join our team.

This is a remote position. We’re flexible about location and hours, so long as
your working hours are within a European or US-overlapping time zone. We’re a
really great match for a senior developer who wants to work hard on
interesting projects, while simultaneously having flexibility around time and
geography.

Ideally, you should have 5+ years developing, testing, and debugging embedded
software in a Linux environment. You should be comfortable autonomously
driving your own high quality / high velocity contributions using a range of
technologies.

------
tankshelton
Caption Health | Full-time | Onsite (currently all remote) | SF Bay Area |
[https://captionhealth.com/careers/](https://captionhealth.com/careers/)

You will become an integral member of a team that is working in AI for
Healthcare. Specifically, Caption Health is empowering healthcare providers
with new capabilities to acquire and interpret ultrasound exams using A.I.
After recent FDA approval, we have begun working with several hospital systems
and already have great testimonials during this hectic time. Apply via the
link. I am the recruiter for all roles, feel free to ask general questions
about any of them here.

 _Deep Learning Research
Engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-...](https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0)
_ Backend Tech Lead: [https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/5c1b293f-41c4-48ea-
beb8-...](https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/5c1b293f-41c4-48ea-
beb8-894f232ce1e9) _Senior Backend /API Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-...](https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404) _Senior Application Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/3f960434-d9ed-44c6-b895-...](https://jobs.lever.co/captionhealth/3f960434-d9ed-44c6-b895-89bd2c46a15b)

------
harryzhang
Lob | San Francisco | Sr Software Engineer | Onsite or Remote
(CA,TX,PA,MI,IL,NY)

Hi - founder of Lob (YC S13) here. We're looking for software engineers who
would like to join our New Product Development team that is responsible for
building the next gen of our offline data API products.

Info here: [https://lob.com/careers/1895237](https://lob.com/careers/1895237)

If you think you're a good fit, feel free to shoot me a note directly too
(harry [at] lob [dot] com)

------
poooogles
Element Human | London (UK) | Full-time, Onsite initially with remote
progression (in the office for a few days every quarter for example).

100% remote for the foreseeable future, probably until the end of summer.

We're using machine learning to read human behaviour; we use eye-tracking to
track attention, facial coding to understand engagement, and implicit testing
to quantify memorability. We've just launched a new platform and we're looking
for more engineers so we can expand our offering. Our stack consists of;
Python, Postgres, PyTorch and GCP. We offer a great flexible working
environment with a great team and unlimited holiday; we're trying to focus on
hiring the right people then getting out the way and letting them do what they
do best.

Interview process is screen call, small take home tech test doing similar work
to what you'd do in the job, "face to face" interview, short culture call then
offer.

We're hiring for all the following...

\- Senior web developers (Javascript and Python/Django). We're looking for
senior people who are keen to become team leads in the next year as we expand
the team. If you're stronger at one or the other that's fine but a mixture of
skills is key.

\- Developers and junior developers (front end, backend or devops).

\- Data analysts and data engineers (SQL and Python).

Or if you think you'd be a good fit for us; send us your CV!

recruitment (at) elementhuman.com

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity Secfi is a VC-backed
fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees better manage equity
compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of private companies with
liquidity so that they can exercise their options or access capital for
personal use. We build technology products that help private company employees
make the most of their equity and make more informed decisions. By simplifying
their equity compensation, employees can spend more time on things they love
doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options.

The tax planning tool inside our dashboard does just that:
[https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team.

We have a variety of engineering vacancies including a VP of engineering,
frontend, backend Python and full stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers/#positions](https://www.secfi.com/careers/#positions)

~~~
paulvorobyev
Can a US citizen apply to work in Amsterdam?

~~~
frederik_secfi
Yes, for sure! We have a number of US citizens working Amsterdam already :-)

------
muinc
MU ENERGY | Associate Product Manager | Austin, TX | ONSITE

We are a small independent (self-funded & profitable) boutique SaaS company.
Our end goal is to enable the green transition by providing the best
Analytical Platform to the energy market participants. We do that by mixing
together large amounts of Data with Math/Modeling/ML and awesome
Visualizations. We are just getting started and have A LOT to build.

We are looking for an high energy Associate Product Manager, ready to 1)
obsess about solving our client’s problems through our Analytics Platform, and
2) deliver impact.

This is an excellent “ground floor” opportunity for a candidate who wants to
grow along with the company. You will work closely and directly report to the
CEO who is the current Acting VP of Product.

Requirements:

    
    
      - 1+ year(s) of experience with the management of a real world product.
      - Analytical: can get to the root of customer problems/needs.
      - Strong written and verbal communication skills.
      - Excellent decision making, project management, time management skills.
    
    

We are located in Downtown Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at recruiting@mu-
energy.com with:

    
    
      - 280 characters about what makes you specially fit for this role.
      - Your resume.
      - Your status and availability timeline.

------
suryaj
Sr Web Developer, Engineers, Internships | Bellevue, WA | Full-time | Onsite
or Remote (US) | [https://www.symetra.com/](https://www.symetra.com/)

I am the hiring manager for this new product that we are building to disrupt
the insurance industry. This is greenfield opportunity where we are building
this as a startup (well-funded) where you get to innovate on the business,
user experience as well as on the technology front.

On the engineering side of the house, I have open positions for UX/UI
designer, web developers, full stack engineers, software engineers and
interns. You will be working with a team that includes data scientists, data
engineers, business team that includes CXOs. The product is being built all in
AWS using modern web framework with lots of opportunity to innovate on the
technology side.

Here is one of those open positions, where I am looking for someone who has
strong expertise in one of the modern web frameworks along with experience
building customer facing web application. If this you, apply here (and mention
HN): [https://tinyurl.com/tgo3h32](https://tinyurl.com/tgo3h32)

If you have any questions, feel free to comment or email me (available in
profile).

------
harryeakins
Klue (recently acquired by Medtronic) | Full Stack Mobile Engineers | ONSITE
in San Jose, CA or Northridge, CA | Full-time |
[https://goklue.com/](https://goklue.com/)

We are a digital health start-up developing wearable-based eating and drinking
detection system. We were acquired by Medtronic in September 2019 and have an
ambitious roadmap ahead to combine our technology with Medtronic’s systems to
help millions of patients around the world.

Klue’s automatic meal detection capabilities hold great promise for improving
the quality of life and health for individuals living with diabetes. Automatic
meal detection paves the way for a fully autonomous closed loop artificial
pancreas system, delivering insulin at the start of a meal without user
intervention. Furthermore, Klue’s mealtime bolus (insulin injection) reminder
module helps people with insulin-dependent diabetes improve their medication
adherence and glycemic control.

We're looking for a capable Principal Full Stack Mobile Engineer to join our
team. You should think about joining us if you care about having a lasting
impact on people with diabetes and other chronic conditions, and if you are
passionate about developing high quality software and delivering best-in-class
user experiences across a wide range of mobile and wearable platforms.

Apply here [https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
enginee...](https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/pr-full-stack-mobile-
engineer-74768) or email me at harry@goklue.com

------
eldrick
Red Leader Tech | Various SW & HW Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite Full-Time

Red Leader Tech is building a lidar sensor that offer 10x resolution and 2x
the range over current products in development or on the market. We're
leveraging advances in signals processing and the unique properties of light
to offer a "1080p" 3D camera when other sensors have resolutions equivalent to
the Gameboy Advance SP.

We’re an early stage venture-backed startup (team of 4) with significant
technical traction (first prototype fully functional and gathering point
clouds) and customer traction. I’m personally hiring for two software roles
and am highly interested if you have had experience with the following: \-
Autonomy & perception stacks \- Working with 3D point cloud data \- Eigen \-
ROS \- Real time operating systems

More information about us and our available roles here:
[https://bit.ly/32ZpKmk](https://bit.ly/32ZpKmk)
[https://angel.co/company/red-leader-tech/jobs](https://angel.co/company/red-
leader-tech/jobs)

As an early employee we offer significant equity and competitive salaries. Our
interview process involves two phone screens and an onsite round.

Reach out to me with a brief intro and resume: eldrick (at) redleadertech.com

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (USA only) | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We recently launched a scripting block! You can read more about some of the
technical decisions behind that project here: [https://airtable.news/creating-
a-scripting-environment-for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-
environment-for-airtable-that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

~~~
gregkerzhner
I applied 2 months ago when the listing said remote and the recruiter told me
that the jobs are "in office" only. Has this changed since? If not you should
probably stop putting "remote" in the listing.

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Senior Engineer | Berlin, flexible on-site |
[https://bluecanvas.io](https://bluecanvas.io)

We make source control and DevOps tools for the Salesforce dev ecosystem. We
were shocked to learn that Salesforce devs and admins build impressively
complex applications without any kind of source control or CI! The market is
growing fast as more companies embrace “low code” platforms like Salesforce
($13B was spent customizing Salesforce in 2017).

We’ve reached profitability working with initial customers like Sysco,
McKesson and Intercom and recently raised a round from Indie.vc. We admire
companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian who grew mostly with customer
revenue AND made a significant impact.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers to take a senior role
working with our CTO in Berlin. The position is mostly onsite with flexible
working hours and home office. As an early member of a tight nit team, you
will have meaningful impact on everything we do: code, architecture,
infrastructure, team and culture.

We're excited about you if you have experience in some of the following:

\- Vue.js, Typescript, Apollo GraphQL \- Python 3 \- Ruby on Rails, GitLab \-
AWS, Terraform, Docker

If you aren't in Berlin but want to get involved - we'd still be happy to
chat!

Email jobs@bluecanvas.io if you're interested.

------
_jayhack_
Mira ([https://mirabeauty.com](https://mirabeauty.com)) | Senior Data Engineer
| San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite (flexible)

Mira is a fast-growing social marketplace attacking the $500B global beauty
industry. Powered by the industry's largest comprehensive beauty content
dataset, Mira uses AI and computer vision to fundamentally improve the
customer's journey from product discovery through purchase.

For the vast majority of beauty shoppers, finding the right cosmetics products
is time-consuming and difficult. Although most beauty consumers are digitally
native, only 10% of beauty sales happen online. Mira makes finding the right
beauty products as easy as searching Google.

Founded by AI and computer vision engineers Jay Hack and Brandon Garcia, both
Stanford computer science graduates, Mira now has a team of 10 from Stanford,
MIT, Palantir, Facebook, Amazon, Benefit and NARS.

Mira having just raised over $9mm from traditional tech VC and strategic
industry partners, is rapidly expanding its team to become the leading
destination for beauty-related discovery, community and commerce.

[https://angel.co/company/askmira/jobs/323915-senior-data-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/askmira/jobs/323915-senior-data-engineer)

------
capkutay
Striim | Full Stack Engineer | Forward Deployed Engineer| San Francisco, CA |
Full-time

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) operate mission-critical
applications in the cloud.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

We're a well-funded, post-Series B company with a large roster of Fortune 100
companies as customers. We're also a strategic partner for Google Cloud and
Microsoft Azure, enabling both to adopt more customers in the cloud.

Striim was voted one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley by several
publications[0].

FULL STACK DEV job listing:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoTs5bfwl)

Forward Deployed Engineer job listing:

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

Striim has been voted by multiple outlets, including Fortune Magazine, as one
of the 'Best Places to Work' in Silicon Valley[0].

0:[https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-...](https://www.striim.com/blog/2019/06/striim-
sweeps-2019-best-..).

------
matthewarkin
Braintree / Paypal | Chicago, IL or Austin, TX or San Francisco, CA or REMOTE
USA | Software Engineer |
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/careers/)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you're probably using our product. We solve
world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build diverse
teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our weaknesses.

We don't have a playbook for hiring during a pandemic, and we know these are
weird and stressful times for many, but we're committed to being flexible and
making it work to find excellent engineering colleagues.

We use pair programming and TDD as our default practices, and we have some
pretty awesome internal tooling to enable remote pairing and collaboration.
We're always looking to learn and improve, and teams regularly come together
to reflect and adjust. We strive to be welcoming and inclusive for all our
team members.

Note that the confidence gap and imposter syndrome are real and might make you
feel unqualified! Please apply anyway. We'd love to hear from you.

------
gargarplex
REMOTE

WorkReduce is an American company that handles back-office and middle-office
operations for advertising agencies. We have been 100% remote for years. I've
been with the company since we were seed stage and we're growing quickly.

We are hiring 10 full-time employees (with benefits) for SEM roles. The
company has been 100% remote since day one.

We are hiring for both _Associate_ and _Supervisor_ roles.

Associate skills: Analytical Skills, Advertising, Digital Marketing, Search
Engines, Advertising Campaigns, Marketing Campaigns, Budget Management, Search
Engine Marketing (SEM), Campaign Analytics, Campaigns

Supervisor sills: Google Ads, Pay Per Click (PPC), Client Services,
Management, Account Management, Advertising Campaigns, Marketing Campaigns,
Kenshoo, Campaign Analytics, Bing Ads

Culture is awesome and fun – diversity starts at the Board and Executive
levels, and it's a refreshingly human environment.

I know it's a hoop to jump through, but this should not be a problem for the
type of people we want to attract: please DM your résumé via Keybase (link in
profile) along with:

    
    
        (*) role you're applying for 
        (*) skills you have +
        (*) skills you don't have yet × 
        (*) any questions you have about company or culture
    
    

Regarding VISA: must have permanent USA work authorization and live in a USA
territory (since we are hiring full-time employees, we have the unique
specialization of setting up relationships with American bureaucracies in all
the places).

------
melkorchi
Daily Harvest looking for enthusiastic, customer-centric Software Engineers to
help build the platform that enables us to take care of food, manage a team of
developers, and lead one of our talented development squads to ship the code
that powers our entire business -- from user-facing web experience, to code
that interfaces with our RESTful API services.

Some roles we are hiring for include • Senior Software Engineer, Services •
Senior Software Engineer, Web • Lead Software Engineer, Services • Lead
Software Engineer, Web

Take a look at all of our openings here: [https://get.daily-harvest.com/join-
our-team/](https://get.daily-harvest.com/join-our-team/)

Founded in 2015, Daily Harvest is a New York based direct-to-consumer company
on a mission to take care of food. We create delicious food from the most
nourishing ingredients, sourced and frozen directly on the farms and deliver
it straight to your door. As one of the fastest-growing e-commerce brands,
Daily Harvest is showcasing how straightforward, unprocessed ingredients can
not only taste amazing, but can help you be at your best. Our mission is to
take care of food, so food can take of you. For more information, visit
www.daily-harvest.com.

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | Singapore or San Francisco | Onsite or Remote |
[[https://taskade.com](https://taskade.com)]

Taskade is building real-time organization and collaboration for remote teams.
Manage tasks, write notes, and video chat, in one unified workspaces.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity. Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and
smarter.

Here is our story: [https://taskade.com/about](https://taskade.com/about)

Our team updates: [http://blog.taskade.com](http://blog.taskade.com)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer --- React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer ---  React, Gatsby
       * UX / Product Designer --- Figma, HTML/CSS 
    
     Our Tech Stack:
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    

️ Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please contact john@taskade.com and check the job descriptions
at [https://taskade.com/jobs](https://taskade.com/jobs)

------
ai2160
At Tesorio we are looking for a Data Engineer with K8s expertise -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/f77eaea4-4ff6-4718-b125-723513...](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio/f77eaea4-4ff6-4718-b125-723513c89ba5)

We’re now looking for a Data Engineer or Senior Backend Software Engineer who
can lead the charge in developing and maintaining the platform that will
support large-scale ML deployments. This project you are joining is fast-paced
and for a large bank, so you must be experienced—you will not have time to
simultaneously onboard, gather business context, and deliver on the tight
timeline. To give you a sense for the project, imagine that you have cutting-
edge machine learning models, but you now have to deploy them behind a bank’s
four walls on a system that could be used by over 30,000 companies
simultaneously in a database with billions of records.

The ideal candidate for this role is NOT someone that can build a great model,
rather you are good at building and maintaining a complex piece of
infrastructure on Kubernetes and understand its common pitfalls. You should be
strong at Python and SQL, a good communicator, and should be extremely
reliable, able to own deliverables without dropping the ball. You must have 6+
years of experience as an engineer with 3+ years of production-level
experience working with Kubernetes.

Our team is based in the San Francisco Bay Area, and we have a diverse,
distributed workforce in five countries across the Americas. We don’t believe
that people need to sacrifice being close to their families and where they’d
prefer to live in order to do their best work.

------
ivalm
Kaiser Permanente Medical Informatics | Machine Learning Engineers and
Scientists (Data Science Team), Backend Engineers (Applications Team) | San
Diego, CA | ONSITE after the virus subsides

Medical Informatics team develops clinical decision support, auditing, and
virtual care solutions for Kaiser Permanente (KP). Our unique operational
position within KP gives us complete access to KP's massive EHR and a broad
mandate to develop machine learning models and applications for all aspects of
clinical care and delivery. Our products are deployed throughout KP’s
nationwide network and impact the lives of over 10 million patients. Our Data
Science Team is looking for talented Machine Learning Scientists and Engineers
to help develop our new project focused on smarter clinical triage. Unlike
existing clinical triage products and symptom checkers, we are able to
leverage our extensive Natural Language Understanding pipeline to generate
evidence-based content from clinical data, giving us unprecedented symptom and
diagnoses coverage.

Our Applications Team is looking for backend engineers to help support our
production applications for clinical decision support and quality. KP Medical
Informatics developed and supports an NLP pipeline that analyses in real time
nearly every progress note written by a KP medical professionals during their
interaction with patients. As a backend engineer you will be responsible with
maintenance and development of additional pipeline capabilities as well as new
applications that leverage our natural language insights.

If you are interested, please send your resume and the position you are
seeking to ilya.valmianski@kp.org

~~~
ivalm
And just as i posted this we went into hiring freeze, sorry folks!

------
jpoloney
Siteline | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Fulltime onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/siteline](https://jobs.lever.co/siteline)

(Note: We are early-stage company but our company health is safe and sound. We
have always had a big long-term vision and the COVID-19 situation doesn't
change that.)

Getting paid on construction projects is slow and complex. In fact, the
construction industry is the slowest in the country between finishing work and
getting paid for it. Siteline is building a fast and foolproof experience
enabling millions of people to pay and get paid with ease. There's a huge
opportunity to get in at the ground floor of advancing the state of the
industry.

We are looking for a senior UX/frontend engineer and a senior fullstack
engineer to join our strong founding team. You have an opportunity to own huge
parts of the product and work with a world-class team who has built products
used by hundreds of millions at Apple, Google, Stripe, and Zynga. Our
leadership (including a serial entrepreneur) places a high value on mentorship
and training future leaders and entrepreneurs. We are working with potential
customers and are well-funded by top-tier investors.

If interested, please reach out to me directly joel@siteline.com.

------
kwanlee
My team at EverQuote (Cambridge, MA) is building a new business in the
insurance space. If you like to tackle large market, care a lot about end user
experience and want to build software that will forever transform the
industry, please email me at klee+careers@everquote.com I welcome remote
engineers and am looking for experienced senior engineers who care about
quality of their work, great organization and documentation and have worked in
distributed teams in
reactjs/nextjs/python/redis/kafka/aurora/stream/pandas/graphql/mobile projects
with love for building well designed robust integrations to 3rd party software
services. If you have experience building 3-4 products that went live with
real users at some reasonable scale and love designing good abstractions,
interfaces to facilitate building integrations across cross functional teams
you should apply by sending me your resume. Feel free to send over any
questions via email.

More info:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/wthrbqy429y20jw/Senior%20Software%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/wthrbqy429y20jw/Senior%20Software%20Engineer%20Job%20Description.pdf?dl=0)

------
kqr
Loop54 | Frontend/Fullstack Engineer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Loop54 is a search/relevance engine as-a-service, marketed primarily toward
the small–medium–large segment of the e-commerce market. We can probably
achieve the most relevant results in the world for our client base right now,
through what's fundamentally pretty basic AI techniques[1]. We have the
ability to tailor result pages specifically to individual users.

What is currently one of the bottlenecks is that we have no useful feedback
loop to the e-commerce stores that use us. To them, the search engine is a
black box that does AI magic. We are working on an analytics portal where we
can present information on the decisions made by the engine, as well as some
basic levers and knobs for the managers to operate.

However, we want this to turn out really good, and for that we need someone
willing to be an authority on front-end web development, from concept through
design to implementation.

As long as you are intelligent, nice, a good cultural fit, and most
importantly, either experienced or at least want to grow and learn in the web
frontend area, don't hesitate to reach out if you're interested.

Apply here: [https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-
sta...](https://careers.loop54.com/jobs/799962-front-end-or-full-stack-
developer-with-ui-focus)

[1]: What the AI does for us is let us generalize over visitor behaviour, such
that each individual action is less important, and the general sentiment of
the users is what counts.

------
jeremyhermann
Tecton | UI, Data-Viz, Backend, Data Infra | San Francisco & New York City |
Onsite

At Tecton, we are building a new kind of AI infrastructure that is
transforming the way companies solve real-world problems with machine learning
at scale. Our founding team created Uber's Michelangelo ML Platform
([https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo/)),
which has become the blueprint for modern ML platforms in large organizations.
We are well funded by top-tier VCs, have paying enterprise customers, and have
excellent engineering teams in SF and NYC. We have years of experience
building and operating business-critical machine learning systems at scale at
places like Uber, Google, Facebook, Quora, and AdRoll.

We’re growing our engineering team and are looking for top UI, data-viz,
backend, and data infrastructure (especially Spark and streaming systems)
engineers.

Prior experience with machine learning is not required. We are looking for
exceptional software engineers who are driven to find simple solutions to
complex problems and who are excited to stretch themselves as part of a
growing team at the intersection of systems, data, and machine learning.

If you are interested, please email me at careers@tecton.ai.

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle (Remote until post-COVID19) | Developer | Full-
Time | ONSITE | [https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team is made of people
with varied skills - you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking
to Product Managers or UX people with a background in tools for building and
shipping software.

2+ years of professional experience are required for these roles and
leadership opportunities are available.

Email me (Adam) a resume (or similar): adnelso @at amazon.com

------
asn0
Telehealth - Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com))
| REMOTE | Java / Scala / Linux Engineer, Medical Image Storage and Processing
| Full time

At Ambra Health we are doing something meaningful about COVID-19. We make it
possible for doctors and patients to collaborate remotely, at locations around
the world - including many renowned health centers. This involves managing a
lot of medical data, getting it to the right place quickly and reliably over
the Internet - some very challenging and interesting engineering problems.

We are looking for a Java and Scala developer with Linux experience to work on
our remote-only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage
and image-transforming services of our platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB)
medical images in data centers and cloud environments around the world. The
ideal candidate would be able to be independently with minimal supervision,
seasoned to make good productivity/coding/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java (Scala is a bonus)

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Experience generating, diagnosing or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, etc)

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
mattlutze
Tesla | Senior Technical/Physical Security Systems Administrator | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
securitysystemsadminist...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
securitysystemsadministrator-59443)

The Technical Security team is responsible for implementing technology
solutions to improve the physical security of Tesla's people, places and
intellectual property. We're growing our internal team to evolve our physical
security infrastructure and invent new ways to solve some very old questions;
this role will be central to the success of that mission.

I'm currently looking for someone with experience in
designing/building/programming physical security systems (access control,
video surveillance, intrusion detection, etc.) and server/network
administration. The role will be based in our similarly developing Berlin
offices and support work across EMEA and the global company.

Please give the listing a look for a better idea of what your day-to-day might
look like. If you think you'd be a good match please drop us a resume; we're
reviewing new submissions regularly over the next few weeks while we start
interviewing candidates.

------
nickykepp
Invenia | Software Engineer (+ More) | Full-Time | ONSITE | Winnipeg, Canada
or Cambridge, UK

We are a team of scientists and engineers working together to solve key
challenges that the world is facing, such as optimizing the world's electrical
grids. We focus on using machine learning to optimize complex decision making
and reduce inefficiencies.

Being a part of the Invenia team presents an opportunity to work with and
learn from amazing people with expertise in machine learning, theoretical
physics, mathematics, complex systems, and computer science while contributing
to research that has a positive impact on our society and the environment.

Experience with the following preferred: Julia, Python, AWS, Docker, AI/ML,
PostgreSQL, Git, Open Source

We are looking for people for the following roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/invenia](https://jobs.lever.co/invenia)

Get to know us more:

Website: [https://invenia.ca/](https://invenia.ca/) Blog:
[https://invenia.github.io/blog/](https://invenia.github.io/blog/) Github:
[https://github.com/invenia](https://github.com/invenia)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
home energy systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across
Africa and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will reach more than a billion more. We are hiring an
(embedded) applications engineer / partner engineer, and other roles, in San
Francisco and Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
shree_ch
Tellie | Full-Stack Engineer | San Diego / Los Angeles | ONSITE/REMOTE, FULL-
TIME | [https://tellie.tv](https://tellie.tv)

Tellie is a live & on-demand streaming platform that enables content creators
to produce interactive content.

Our vision is to create the future of interactive entertainment for audiences
who want a deeper connection with the talent, community, and narrative of
their favorite shows.

We're building deceptively simple tools that deliver rich, satisfying
interactive experiences. The platform is designed to support numerous creators
and their diverse communities across mobile, web, and TV clients.

About the Role: We're looking for talented engineers that can work within web
and server software stacks. Most of our current software utilizes VueJS,
React, and nodeJS. We make extensive use of AWS and docker; prior familiarity
with these, or a desire to learn them, is a plus. As a small engineering team,
we look for opportunities to solve problems with simple solutions.

Get in touch with us via email or AngelList:

engineering-leads@tellie.tv

[https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs/758160-full-stack-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs/758160-full-stack-engineer)

------
shashankjain16
Synaptic | Gurgaon, India | Senior Frontend Engineer (React) | ONSITE |
[https://synaptic.com/](https://synaptic.com/)

Synaptic is an alternative data platform that helps financial firms and
investors get actionable insights from vast amounts of data. Built by former
hedge fund data scientists, Synaptic helps investors every day in making
better decisions.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer with a solid understanding of React and
related technologies. We work with complex UIs with a large number of
components, complex Redux stores and fetching large chunks of data from APIs.
Bonus points for prior experience in data visualization libraries handling
large amounts of data, understanding the scope and limitations of a web
browser. We solve complex, completely new problems in the financial domain
which requires someone who is not intimidated by challenges, thrives under
pressure and is hyper-focused on delivering exceptional results.

If you are interested please email me at shashank@synaptic.com to talk more!
You can also apply here and look for more openings that may suit you:
[https://synaptic.recruiterbox.com/](https://synaptic.recruiterbox.com/)

------
justinHustle
Hustle, Inc. | Staff / Senior Engineer | Remote or SF | Full-time |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com) Hustle enables organizations to run
large-scale text messaging campaigns by empowering their team members and
volunteers to efficiently have thousands of personal 1-to-1 conversations.

Conversations driven by our platform are geared towards driving measurable
meaningful outcomes such as voter turnout, event attendance, or dollars raised
for clients such as PlannedParenthood, Sierra Club, the DNC, large non-
profits, unions, and universities, as well as several 2020 presidential
candidates.

To do that our team works on building systems that scale up 100x in a matter
of hours and which are able to send 100 million messages a day. Our clients
bursty appetite for Hustle requires that we are able to scale up and down two
orders of magnitude quickly and efficiently at the drop of a dime so that they
can reach voters, volunteers, benefactors, or attendees at the right time,
with the right message, sent by the right person!

Sound interesting? E-mail me directly (tyler AT hustle DOT com) or apply via
[https://www.hustle.com/careers](https://www.hustle.com/careers)

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Head of Engineering | Full-time | Zurich, Switzerland |
ONSITE

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

We are looking for a Head of Engineering interested in getting their hands
dirty in code on a daily basis but also able to transition and grow the
organization into something much bigger.

Please apply here
[https://recruitingapp-2538.umantis.com/Vacancies/9277/Descri...](https://recruitingapp-2538.umantis.com/Vacancies/9277/Description/1)
or get in touch directly at michael.wirth@valora.com

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE / Infrastructure Engineer) |
Malmo, SE | Onsite, Relocation/VISA offered |
[http://www.massive.se](http://www.massive.se)

My team is looking for an automation focused individual to help us release AAA
games with the highest possible reliability, while supporting the needs of the
adjacent programming squad. Our team is comprised of classically trained
sysadmins who have always had a brush with automation, we work very closely
with C++ programmers so experience or willingness is helpful.

Our stack is primarily comprised of Saltstack/Python/terraform, an ideal
candidate would have enough Python experience to be able to investigate with
us and fix bugs with us in saltstack (and contribute them back upstream) -
Knowledge of C++ is a plus, but not required.

We also deal with Windows Server, Debian and FreeBSD, but absolute knowledge
in those things is not paramount, typically we look for expertise in practical
use of systems and infrastructure, concepts that go beyond the implementation
of a single OS. A full Jobspec is here: [https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-si...](https://www.massive.se/job/online-
infrastructure-engineer-site-reliability-engineer-743999687955339/)

We have many other open positions for C++ programmers, Animators, Data
Managers, build engineers:
[https://www.massive.se/career/](https://www.massive.se/career/) each offers a
relocation package and a VISA sponsorship if required.

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Front-End Engineer + Embedded Software Engineer + Flight Operations
Manager | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup focused on building the drone infrastructure of the
future. We seek to make drones available as a service to businesses for
purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue. Sevendof will
operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in the field,
enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring a Front-End Engineer, an Embedded Software Engineer, and a
Flight Operations Manager to help bring our first production system to life.
Your work would be centered on developing the web interface for interacting
with our drone platform, integrating necessary sensor and compute units in our
drone architecture, and working to facilitate our automated flight operations.

We will soon be announcing new engineering positions within autonomy and back-
end development - please feel free to reach out if this is of interest. We
will accommodate remote work until on-site work is possible.

Further information and application can be found at:

[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=170933891)

[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=172143021](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=172143021)

------
drodgers
Stile Education ([https://stileeducation.com/](https://stileeducation.com/)) |
Frontend Engineer, Tooling Engineer, Full Stack Engineer (Junior, Mid and
Senior) | Melbourne, Australia | Full-time | Onsite (flexible WFH, remote for
the next 6-12 months)

We're a small, diverse, tight-knit team with a mission to radically improve
main-stream science education at schools. By creating world-class science
lessons, coupled with intuitive tools that allow teachers to take advantage of
the latest pedagogies, we’ve already helped several hundred thousand students
in Australia get excited about science.

Stile is already used in 1 out of 3 Australian schools, and over the next few
years, we're striving to perfect our product and bring our lessons to the rest
of the world. This is an opportunity to have a big influcence on education
from within a small but high impact team.

With the global transition to remote learning over the next few months,
schools need our help more than ever, and we need yours! We're extending free
service to all schools that need it during the crisis, and scaling up our
operations to handle the demand.

Please apply by sending a cover letter and resume to:
jointheteam@stileeducation.com

------
danicgross
Pioneer | REMOTE/ONSITE | Good Engineer |
[https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app)

Founder of Pioneer here.

We're building a fully remote online accelerator. A kind of YC-before-YC. We
find people on the Internet that seem promising and give them "Silicon
Valley", but on the Internet. It's a lot of gamification, Ruby software, Zoom,
Slack, and fun. We've funded over 100 people around the world in 30+
countries. We direct them to YC once they graduate. (Tbc, we have no formal
attachment to YC; just admiration. And a severe addiction to HN.)

We're looking for a competent software engineer that can do front and backend
development. We're happy to take a bet on someone junior or senior. The
interview process is much like the job: get a high level prompt, and then
_make a thing_. That's it. Don't apply if you're looking to optimize tight C++
loops, we don't have that. Apply if you're interested in building products,
end-to-end. Apply if you're energetic and excited about the idea. Apply if you
can see this gig be a legitimate cornerstone of your career.

There's no formal ATS, it's a startup. Just email team@pioneer.app, mention
this post.

------
janjongboom
Edge Impulse ([https://edgeimpulse.com](https://edgeimpulse.com)) | Technical
marketeer | REMOTE (North America or Europe)

Edge Impulse enables developers to build the next generation of intelligent
devices with embedded machine learning (also known as TinyML). We believe that
our platform will unlock immense value from 99% of edge devices data that is
currently being discarded due to cost, bandwidth or power constraints. Our
SaaS platform provides new ways for data ingestion, labeling, training, and
deployment capabilities to accelerate developers' success with ML on the edge.
In short, Edge Impulse helps developers make hardware magic.

As our first technical marketing hire you'll work with our customers, our
developer community, and partners to define the market, build compelling
stories, educate the industry and have a big impact on our roadmap. We’re
remote equal, with leadership split between San Jose and Amsterdam, and
welcome candidates in North America and Europe.

[https://angel.co/company/edge-impulse/jobs/761284-ml-
marketi...](https://angel.co/company/edge-impulse/jobs/761284-ml-marketing-
wizard)

------
cincinnatus
LogicGate | [https://logicgate.com](https://logicgate.com) | Chicago | Full-
Time | REMOTE OK

Riding a solid funding round from last fall and solid y/y ARR growth last
year, we are growing into the current challenges.

We provide an agile GRC process automation platform that combines powerful
functionality with an intuitive design to enhance enterprise GRC programs.

Here are just a few things we’ve been up to recently:

    
    
        - We secured $24.75M in Series B Financing in December 2019 to help us continue our mission
        - We earned our placement as the #1 GRC Solution on the G2 Grid —an honor we’ve received many times over!
        - We were included on Built In Chicago’s list of Best Small Companies to Work For in 2020
    

Core Stack: Java/Spring Boot, Typescript/Angular, AWS/Neo4j

Development positions currently open:

    
    
        Software Engineer III (multiple)
        Senior Application Security Engineer
        Application Security Engineer
        Product Manager
        Product Operations Analyst
        VP / Director of Product
    

[https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
karka91
Eneba | Kaunas, Lithuania | Full Time | Onsite (remote while quarantine is in
effect) | Backend, frontend developer |
[https://www.eneba.com/](https://www.eneba.com/)

Eneba.com is a newly established marketplace for games. With a huge selection
of titles at the best price, Eneba is quickly becoming a go-to place to find
the best game deals. While game collection in the market grows by the day
everyone can find something for their liking - fresh new games, world-renowned
game titles or various console giftcards.

Our merchants rave about us and we're steadily growing a loyal client base. We
had one the biggest seed rounds in the Baltics and we're in the gaming market
that actually grows in recessions/quarantines.

We have a very strong team (tech and business wise) and are looking for people
that are willing to join and learn. We're looking for

* mid level backend developer. You'd be working with php (symfony) most of the time, a bit of golang and occasional devops tool.

* junior/mid level frontend developer. You'd be working with react and apollo

Hiring: we do a <1h meet to get to know each other (video conf. due to
quarantine) and ask to spend a few hours on a coding task at home.

Mail to karolis@[domain from above] to talk

------
ssk2
Airbnb | Staff Software Engineer, Cloud Infrastructure | Full-time | Onsite |
San Francisco/San Jose, California

Airbnb is looking for experienced staff level software engineers to join our
Cloud Infrastructure team. Cloud Infrastructure is a foundational team that
manages the compute clusters, cloud deployments and service discovery
infrastructure used to serve traffic to the millions of global Airbnb users.
We work with approximately 1,500 product engineers within Airbnb and run many
tier 0 services that have strict requirements for scale and robustness.

I've worked at a few companies over my career so far and it was surprising to
me when I joined Airbnb last year that we have managed to hold onto such a
strong sense of mission and such a welcoming culture. For a company of
thousands of people, that is no easy feat.

On the engineering side, we run some of the largest Kubernetes infrastructure
by footprint in the industry and that comes with some fascinating technical
and organisational challenges.

You can apply online directly here:
[https://careers.airbnb.com/positions/2103004/](https://careers.airbnb.com/positions/2103004/),
or email me at sunil.shah+hn@airbnb.com.

~~~
1zael
Hmmmm how is Airbnb doing in light of COVID? I'm afraid it's not a good time
to join right now.

------
hk__2
Oscaro | Full Stack Engineers | ONSITE in Paris (France) but partial remote ok
| INTERNS welcome | Full-Time Oscaro is the leader online auto parts selling
website. We’re present in France, Spain, Belgium, Portugal, with our main
offices located in Paris. We have ~80 engineers working in different,
autonomous teams: ops, core services, front website, catalogue, data analysis,
pricing, supply chain, etc. We mostly use Clojure, + various technologies
depending on the team.

Interview process: one first informal on-site interview with the team manager
and a future co-worker. A second, technical on-site interview with the CTO. A
third and last interview with the CEO. Technical interviews are open
discussions, not whitebording/pairing/tricky questions.

Apply at
[https://recrutement.oscaro.com/fr/annonce/931278-developpeur...](https://recrutement.oscaro.com/fr/annonce/931278-developpeur-
full-stack-senior-hf-75009-paris-9e-arrondissement) The website is in French
but we do accept non-French speakers.

Except the supply chain, all the company is on remote right now. The quick
move to 100% remote in a couple days has been impressive tbh.

------
salmaanp
Cisco Umbrella | Software Engineer, Engineering Manager | San Jose, CA |
Onsite Full-Time

Cisco Umbrella is building a cloud based Secure Internet Gateway. The team
building the Secure Web Gateway component is looking for software engineers
and an engineering manager. You will be building microservices which provide
security to and proxy web traffic. I'm an engineer in the team and can vouch
the work and people are awesome.

Apple here \- Senior Software Engineer (C/Go/Python)
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Software-
En...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Software-
Engineer/1286223) \- SRE [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Security-
and-Ops-E...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Security-and-Ops-
Engineer/1288509) \- Engineering Manager
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineeri...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-Engineering-
Manager-Cloud-Security/1287968)

or reach out to me at spehlari (at) cisco.com

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Software Engineer | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

To do this, we build systems that decompose thinking about hard questions into
small subtasks, some of which can be automated. We then compositionally build
complex thoughts out of these simple pieces. Humboldt talked about natural
language as a system that "makes infinite use of finite means" \-- an infinite
number of sentences can be created using a finite number of grammatical rules.
At Ought, we work on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring for our team lead role (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here:

\- Software Engineer: [https://ought.org/careers/software-
engineer](https://ought.org/careers/software-engineer)

\- Engineering Team Lead: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK |
ONSITE/REMOTE, INTERNS, FULL-TIME, |
[http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for full time employees to work on
several exciting new projects and development of our industry leading
technology and product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who
want to have a real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London
office. We also have internships available for the summer.

Full stack:

\- comfortable building clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot)

\- experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++) \- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+,
React, Vue, etc.)

\- able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

\- experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a
plus.

Research Engineers/Scientists:

\- love working on challenging, complex real-world problems and high
performance applications (Java, AWS) for real business users.

\- experience solving hard optimisation (e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems .

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA Los Angeles (but remote for now) &
ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis, Brazil.

AE Studio is looking to hire

1\. software developers with sufficient social skills to communicate with some
interesting clients

2\. full stack devs with plenty of experience with node and react and an
ability to pick up new things fast

The first is a hybrid individual contributor/manager role with a lot of
interesting challenges involved. We've found that the people who succeed best
in them are entrepreneurial developers who love to code but also feel like
they should try out "management" or have some freelance or entrepreneurial
experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper,
computer vision for preventative medicine pee sticks, and a customizable merch
platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

Totally separately: we're also hiring a human agency/brain-machine interface
researcher.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

Or apply by solving this lighthearted programming challenge to save Tom Hanks
from COVID-19: [https://challenges.ae.studio/](https://challenges.ae.studio/)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Engineering Manager, Helios (San Francisco)

* Support Engineer (Portland, OR / Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Go/distributed systems/Kubernetes) (Seattle, SF or Lisbon)

* Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Senior Professional Services Architect/Engineer (West Coast, Remote)

* Software Engineer, Frontend - Growth Team (Lisbon)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Android Engineer, Software Engineer, Solutions Engineer |
New York (NYC), NY and California | ONSITE | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Fox, VICE, Business
Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of creators of
all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize their content
across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to further build out our SDKs, as
well as a Solutions Engineer to help our top customers best use JW Player.

In addition, we are looking for a Software Engineer for our Media Processing
team, helping optimize our media ingestion and delivery.

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past week, and with that
comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
technojunkie
TrendyMinds | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite |
[https://trendyminds.com](https://trendyminds.com)

TrendyMinds is a creative, collaborative team of designers, developers,
writers, and marketing specialists. We create videos, marketing experiences,
and websites that connect audiences with brands they love. We have clients in
just about every industry you can imagine, but we specialize in a few core
verticals, including healthcare and life sciences.

Tech we use:

* HTML, CSS, JavaScript often using React or Gatsby

* Craft CMS, Laravel, WordPress, and ExpressionEngine

Roles to fill:

* Web Developer - [https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=11)

* Copywriter - [https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://trendyminds.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

We don't propose to know what the perfect job candidate looks like. We don't
generalize, and we definitely don't marginalize. Every applicant is different,
and we love that!

TrendyMinds career and benefits:
[https://trendyminds.com/careers](https://trendyminds.com/careers)

~~~
technojunkie
Web Developer position now open to REMOTE

------
eks_t
Amazon Web Services - EKS | Seattle | Full time, onsite (but virtual for now
due to COVID-19) | [https://aws.amazon.com/eks/](https://aws.amazon.com/eks/)

We’re a relatively new team of AWS engineers that are building a core set of
services to help our customers to run and use Kubernetes and etcd at scale on
AWS. CNCF in 2017 found that 60%+ of Kubernetes workloads run on AWS. Given
the massive scale and customer demand on Amazon EKS, it is is our goal to
contribute upstream to strengthen the design, scale, security and stability of
the Kubernetes and etcd projects and ultimately Amazon EKS.

Some things you’ll do here · Collaborate with the community to integrate AWS
services with Kubernetes and etcd · Maintain upstream projects related to
Amazon EKS, Kubernetes, and Etcd · Work with some of the largest etcd users,
such as Kubernetes project, to drive etcd to the next level of scale ·
Recommend architectural improvements to Kubernetes and Etcd · Expand upstream
test coverage for Kubernetes on AWS and EKS · Work on large scale problems
both on the control plane and data plane · Incubate revolutionary ideas that
benefit Kubernetes and Amazon EKS · Troubleshoot and fixing bugs reported by
customers · Mentor junior engineers on design and coding best practices ·
Represent AWS technical chops in conferences

Some things we like about you · You've experience working with (or – top of
the pile! – on) AWS services · You've been writing software since you could
tie your shoes or 3+ years · You're experienced with strongly-typed languages
and know what a pointer is · You're familiar with distributed system design
and don’t recoil or hiss at either

~~~
diehunde
Link?

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | currently REMOTE but ONSITE after shelter in place
lifted | Product Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019 Clockwise is creating the
first intelligent calendar system by leveraging Machine Learning & Artificial
Intelligence. We've raised >$13M with Series A funding from Greylock, Accel,
Slack Fund, etc.

We are looking for a first Product Marketer as well as a Product Designer to
join our current team coming from RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox,
Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health to help reshape productivity,
calendaring & employee health. This is a very hard problem and we're
incredibly excited about the user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Product Marketer (first)

* Product Designer

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over 80
locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find our clinics in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC, San Diego, Portland and most recently, Austin. Here are some
of our core technologies, that largely depends on your department: Angular,
Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress,
Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow, AI/ML

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. We are actively trying to improve health care outcomes,
including tacking the covid19 epidemic. One Medical is an inclusive company,
you work on problems that provide measurable benefits to people's lives, and
we are growing quickly.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical),
reach out to our Recruiting team or me.

~~~
crimsonalucard
What's the PTO policy.

------
nickyp
Scribd | Software Engineers | Amsterdam | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
Beginning of this year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC '06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

In Amsterdam we are hiring backend software engineers with solid experience in
building, running and scaling out cloud-native microservices (preferably in
Ruby and/or Go). We value a hacker mindset, clean coding and a natural
aversion to complexity, or if you're a glass-half-empty person: an affinity
for simplicity.

We're also looking for a site reliability engineer to help us out in the
cloud.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance.

We have hired many people from these threads. If you have questions you can
reach out to me directly at nickyp at scribd.com (I'm the Engineering Manager
of the Core Services team and happy to answer questions related to the role).
Please apply directly via: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=A...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee&location=Amsterdam%20Office&department=Engineering&team=Core%20Services&commitment=Full-
Time%20Netherlands)

------
redavila
Thumbtack.com | Senior/Staff Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite (flexible)

Have you ever tried to hire a plumber? How about a house cleaner? If you have,
chances are it took you way longer than it should. In the era of instant-
everything, it’s crazy that you still have to waste an entire afternoon
researching, calling and vetting local service professionals whenever you need
one. The market for hiring them is huge — $1 trillion in the US alone — but
the process is inefficient and largely offline.

Thumbtack is transforming this experience end-to-end, building a marketplace
that matches millions of people with local pros for almost any project. In
making these connections, not only do our customers get more done every day,
our pros are able to grow their businesses and make a living doing what
they’re great at.

Check out the job description here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thumbtack/jobs/1801967](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thumbtack/jobs/1801967)

Connect with the recruiter here:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jredavila/](https://linkedin.com/in/jredavila/)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA or Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote Faithlife is a
tech company committed to the church. We build the world’s premier Bible study
software (Logos Bible Software), along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church management and communication
platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV
(video streaming service), the Faithlife Giving (online donation platform),
Faithlife Sites (Church website builder), and more. Faithlife is looking for
an experienced engineers and engineering managers with the knowledge and
skills to help build products that serve the church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Streaming Video Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/tvengmgr](https://fl.vu/tvengmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Communication Platform Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality.

This will involve training new models and making improvements to existing
ones. You will constantly be ingesting research papers, finding and
implementing ways to take nascent research concepts, and writing production
code to apply it to our goals. You will be analyzing where our current methods
are falling short and devising and implementing ways to improve and iterate.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We use a mix of TensorFlow and PyTorch but are starting to move more in the
direction of PyTorch.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s
world class data to research, develop and implement leading AI and machine
learning capabilities that drive fact-based, objective decision making. From
deep learning speech recognition and transcription to advanced visualizations,
entity recognition, state-of-the-art search and an AI-driven research
platform, the Kensho team brings actionable insight and order to complex data.
Our products power S&P Global and deliver innovative solutions and
capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

We are currently looking for a Head of Data Engineering, Recruiters, Front &
Back End Engineers, SRE's, ML Engineers, Data Infrastructure Engineers and
more!

------
eleanorhealth
Eleanor Health | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE (Greater Boston), REMOTE |
Full-time

Eleanor Health provides a revolutionary new approach to the complex disease of
SUD and turns the tide of the opioid epidemic: bringing the first
comprehensive, “whole person” care solution to the communities that need it
most. Our goal is to help people heal, inside and out, for good. Through a
combination of exceptional medical and psychological care, engaged community
partnerships, and best in class technology, we provide an unparalleled
approach to recovery support that serves individual needs in an integrated
way.

Stack: We use a variety of technologies, but the primary ones are Go,
TypeScript, React, Kubernetes, and Postgres hosted on Google Cloud Platform.

We’re looking for a senior software engineer to join a quickly growing team
with a culture rooted in kindness, empathy, and product-mindedness. We’re in
the early stages of building a new and exciting product to support our
clinical team who works tirelessly providing care to our members.

Job description: [https://tinyurl.com/tkagvqq](https://tinyurl.com/tkagvqq)

We're looking to fill both back end and front end roles.

------
JakeSc
Life360 | Backend / iOS / Android / Data Science / Testing | San Francisco &
San Diego, CA & REMOTE

25 million monthly active users.

Doubled userbase year-over-year.

Public company with real revenue.

Bringing peace of mind to families with technology.

We're hiring engineers for our back-end Cloud Engineering and Mobile teams to
help us scale up globally. Our tech stack in total handles over 5 billion API
requests daily, so if you know your way around AWS microservices and love
writing efficient fault-tolerant code, we would love to chat.

With over 25 million monthly active users and a recent IPO on the Australian
Stock Exchange, Life360 is the world’s largest mobile app for families. Today,
we are focused on location sharing and safety, and our mission is to become
the must-have Family Membership that gives families peace of mind anytime and
anywhere. From personalized location-based alerts that help make daily
coordination easier, to advanced sensor tech that can detect a car crash and
automatically send you an ambulance, we are leveraging smartphones to their
fullest extent to reinvent how families get through the day.

\- Full-time

\- Locations: San Francisco, California; San Diego, California; Remote

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- $200/month Quality of Life perk

\- Great office in SoMa: dogs are welcome, tons of snacks, and great catered
lunches

Apply here:

[https://www.life360.com/careers/](https://www.life360.com/careers/)

------
diamontech
DiaMonTech AG | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE /
PARTIAL REMOTE

We are an innovative, venture-capital backed team with the goal to
revolutionize the healthcare market for Diabetes.We have developed a new
method to detect molecules in liquids and soft matter based on photothermal
spectroscopy. Our first application is a non-invasive blood sugar monitor,
that means we can detect blood sugar levels without finger pricking, pain, and
blood. Our founders are a world-wide renowned professor of bio-physics and a
serial entrepreneur with decades of experience in building high-tech startups.

Currently we are looking for Software Developer, who can write code in Python
and/or C++, like to work in many different areas from HW/FW up to the cloud
implementation and is dedicated to develop high quality medical software.

Full job description:
[https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_(m_f_d).pdf](https://dl.diamontech.com/Software_developer_\(m_f_d\).pdf)

If this offer sounds interesting to you, email me directly at
bartosz.plotka@diamontech.de.

------
tellus
We’re hiring at Tellus App, Inc. Currently, we’re prioritizing those who are
looking for non-remote jobs (people who can relocate or already in the Bay
Area), but we are also open to hiring fully-remote. We’re growing quickly and
aren’t looking to slow down the hiring pace. We’re an ambitious Silicon Valley
FinTech startup founded by serial entrepreneurs in 2016 to become the most
innovative real estate investing platform for all. This unique sector is
riddled with extreme fragmentation and plagued by uninspired product offerings
— yet at the same time, real estate contributes up to 18% of the U.S. GDP.
We’re a team of seasoned operators and developers with a home base in Silicon
Valley who love to move fast and want to do something no one has figured out.

We have several developer roles open which you can check out here:
[https://angel.co/company/tellusapp](https://angel.co/company/tellusapp)

If you’re interested in joining our team and for the right opportunity to dive
into the FinTech space, we’d love to hear from you! Email us at
recruiting@tellusapp.com.

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | Full Stack and Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://onesignal.com](https://onesignal.com)

OneSignal helps developers simply implement re-engagement messages in their
applications and websites, and we do it by taking care of a lot of the
complexity on our side.

Each day we deliver over 6 billion daily notifications (4x more than the
number of emails SendGrid sent on their IPO), for nearly 1 million registered
developers (More than Twilio on their IPO).

We've observed a 10% to 20% increase in usage over the last few days as
customers seek to keep their users better informed of breaking news.

We do this all with a small, humble, and experienced team. We're providing an
essential service for our customers and there's a lot more we're working on
building for them.

Please apply if you enjoy working on developer tools, interesting problems at
scale, or just being a part of a high growth technology startup.

Tech Stack: Rust, Go, Ruby, Rails, React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Spark, Kafka, and InfluxDB

You can find more details and apply at
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

------
samuelrozenberg
Artsy | Berlin, NYC, REMOTE | Engineers + PM + Data Analyst

Artsy is the leading marketplace for art. We're hiring across the board, see
list of roles here: [https://www.artsy.net/jobs](https://www.artsy.net/jobs)

Top priority are: \- Full Stack engineer \- Back End engineer \- Data engineer

Strong preference for Berlin but REMOTE in the US or in our NYC office (once
we get back there ;-) ) is available too.

~~~
magnmarelli
are you open to EU candidates remote? Whats the best email to get in touch?

------
codebutler
Level | NYC - New York City, NY | [https://level.com/](https://level.com/)

Level is a financial services company that’s reinventing employee benefits,
starting with the $100B+ dental insurance industry. With our own payments
stack and an insurance network built from the ground up, Level offers a better
way for people to use and pay their benefits while helping employers control
costs. Our founding team comes from companies that have simplified payments
and insurance—like Square, Oscar Health, Mercer, and Uber. Based in New York,
the company is backed by First Round Capital and Homebrew.

[https://www.fastcompany.com/90356632/time-for-a-teeth-
cleani...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90356632/time-for-a-teeth-cleaning-
this-startup-simplifies-dental-care-through-design)

[https://level.com/blog/introducing-
level/](https://level.com/blog/introducing-level/)

Hiring across all roles: [https://level.com/jobs/](https://level.com/jobs/)

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | Experienced Product
Owners [https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring experienced product owners and product managers, ideally with
a background in digital health care, to work on our platforms for clinical
trial management, clinical research and connected healthcare with FHIR. Healex
is a digital health startup from Cologne, developing platforms for clinical
trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and FHIR based
infrastructures.

We're hiring onsite product owners for our offices in Cologne or Berlin,
Germany. German language knowledge required.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use: * C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript
(ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats:
FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin,
OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex.

Cheers, Christoph

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Full-Stack Engineer / Tech Lead | Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite
| [https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past days we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for several Full-stack Engineers, from junior to experienced
level. We're also looking for a Tech Lead for a new team that'll be created.

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send me an email at jonas@partoo.fr :)

------
repspark
RepSpark | Software Developer - New Grad | Irvine, CA | Full-time | ONSITE
(currently remote) | [https://www.repspark.com](https://www.repspark.com)

RepSpark is a B2B e-commerce platform that provides one simple online platform
for retail buyers to place wholesale orders and gives sales professionals the
tools they need to sell intelligently.

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, and React
([https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](https://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

 _Essential duties and responsibilities:_

\- Supporting our Customer Success team with triaging and resolving product
related software issues and customer product inquiries.

\- Ability to troubleshoot, diagnose and resolve technical issues throughout
the whole stack from database queries to the WebApp user interface.

\- Develop and contribute to internal tools.

\- Manage customer escalations and drive issue resolution with support from
cross functional team members.

 _What we are looking for:_

\- Proficient in any one programming language. We use C#,
TypeScript/JavaScript and SQL.

\- Ability to thrive in a growing company while wearing many hats.

\- Proficient and fluent in reading and writing in English.

\- Positive attitude and high level of urgency to support customer needs.

\- Graduated, or will be graduating, with a Bachelor's degree in Computer
Science.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
misiti3780
Ventus Risk | Full-time | ONSITE/REMOTE | Raleigh,NC | W2
[https://www.ventusrisk.com](https://www.ventusrisk.com) Ventus Risk is
looking for an experienced full-stack developer to join our team in NC. We are
a group of experts in the property insurance space developing a new type of
property underwriting system. The system is currently be used in production by
a large amount of underwriters, and you will have the ability to make a large
impact in performance and profitability.

The current front-end stack is React+Redux, Typescript compiled with webpack
and deployed using Jenkins. We have built a similar product to Google Sheets
in React which allows for bulk edit and export of data. The backend is a large
EC2 deployment running Python (Django) using DRF for RESTful APIs. We have a
large number of third-party API integrations, proprietary models for fire,
flood, hurricane, and quake, and a data pipeline that utilizes the latest
machine learning techniques to process and extract data from XLS/DOCS/PDFS
using OCR

email: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil dot com

------
Terretta
My group at MUFG Americas and UnionBank is looking for modern broadly skilled
and security-minded engineers.

REMOTE is fine in certain hub areas such as NYC, SF, LA, Charlotte, Tempe,
Dallas, etc., where you'd be able to attend team meetings in person from time
to time (most teams prefer at least weekly) after location-based work
restarts.

Excerpt from my profile here:

 _We are building a platform supporting the pace of evolution of financial
technology, to unlock new businesses and exceed commercial and consumer
expectations for managing money._

 _I am seeking engineers with deep experience in, IaaS /PaaS platform
development and operations at scale: specialists in security, ML, analytics,
multi-CSP, hybrid-cloud, cloud abstraction, CI/CD for software defined
infrastructure, data as a service, event stream logging / processing,
distributed computing, etc._

 _We have global scale problems to solve in an industry that needs big
changes, and the capital to see it through._

Contact details for my coordinator in profile.

 _/ / There should be a keyword 'HYBRID' or 'WFH' (work from home) where Work
From Home is fine but with recurring in-person team days._

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering, Product, Design roles |
Full-time, Onsite, Visa | [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

We are hiring for the following roles: \- Senior/Staff/Lead Software
Engineers, front-end (5+ YOE) \- Senior Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE) \-
Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE) \- Senior Data Scientists (3+ YOE) \- Lead
Product Managers (5+ YOE) \- Senior Product Designers (5+ YOE)

We are in hyper-growth mode and are actively hiring across the board! We would
like to invite you to join us on our journey to help invent the future of
student learning!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you want to chat about the front-end
roles - my contact info is in my profile.

------
frabcus
Memrise | React, Android, Eng Manager | UK | Full-Time, Remote UK-only, Visa
sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we closed a $15.5M Series B, and make most of our revenue from customers

* A large user base - we have about 40M users

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Frontend Developer (React) - [https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/5422043DFB/](https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/5422043DFB/)

* Android Engineer - [https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/D88E472CE2/](https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/D88E472CE2/)

* Engineering Manager - [https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/9C1E31BE4F/](https://apply.workable.com/memrise/j/9C1E31BE4F/)

------
megancaragher
Current is a leading U.S. challenger bank built to meet the needs of people
with unique lives who have been overlooked by the traditional banking
industry. We believe banking should be accessible and affordable for all
Americans and are bringing premium financial services to everyone, regardless
of age or income level, to help improve financial outcomes.

We are hiring for:

-iOS Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/1152093))

-DevOps Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2097535](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2097535))

-API Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537](https://boards.greenhouse.io/current81/jobs/2144537))

Additional Roles can be found at [https://current.com/about-
us#careers](https://current.com/about-us#careers).

Please contact megan@current.com for more information.

------
pruth
Carv by MotionMetrics | iOS, Android, Product | London, UK and/or Innsbruck,
AT | Full-time + Remote/onsite | [https://getcarv.com/lp/careers-android-
engineer](https://getcarv.com/lp/careers-android-engineer) (Only Android
posting is live right now)

At MotionMetrics, we’re working to create digital sports coaching experiences.
Our first product is Carv, a digital skiing coach that blends hardware,
software and real-time audio instruction to teach people the sport of skiing -
a world first across sports.

We’ve shipped 12,000 units to date and are doubling production every year to
keep up with demand. This is an outstanding opportunity to work in a fast
growing sports technology start-up in London, alongside a fantastic team of
hardware and software engineers, marketing and customer service experts who
are all passionate about changing the paradigm of coaching.

We're looking for mid/senior iOS and Android engineers to own delivery of our
current mobile apps and a Product manager to help us push it further.

Please send an email to rollo@motionmetrics.co mentioning HN!

------
alesdotio
PLECTO | Warsaw, Poland | Python Team Leader | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.plecto.com/careers/](https://www.plecto.com/careers/) |

Plecto is looking for a Technical Team Leader for our development office in
Warsaw. You should be an expert in Python and have a strong interest in
becoming a technical manager. We are currently a team of 6 full-time
developers and plan to grow the team in the following year.

We are a Danish SaaS startup with locations in Aarhus, Warsaw and London. Both
founders have a technical background and believe in a flat organizational
structure. We strive to maintain a relaxed working environment, promote
transparency, a positive attitude and good communication. We are growing, and
we want you to grow with us – we will do our best to facilitate and develop
your technical and leadership abilities.

Your responsibilities:

* Manage a team of developers

* Work on interesting technical challenges

* Give mentorship and training

* Manage the planning process

* Conduct interviews and hire new talent

Read more on
[https://www.plecto.com/careers/](https://www.plecto.com/careers/).

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS Engineers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
dminor
Boulder Care | Senior Product Manager | Portland OR | Full-time onsite (WFH
currently due to covid) | [https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well-funded VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a massive
business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating the
opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform consists of a mobile app that serves our patients, and a web app
used by our clinicians. As we scale and build out our apps there is lots of
opportunity to shape the product!

[https://bouldercare.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk035dq/](https://bouldercare.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk035dq/)

Apply via the link above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person

------
gingerjoos
Compile Inc | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | ONSITE | Fullstack/Frontend/ETL

[https://www.compile.com/careers/open-
positions/](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/) Compile is a
completely self-funded company working on data. Our primary focus right now is
Healthcare; we process large amounts of publicly available and real-world data
to derive meaningful insights. Primarily a Django shop, our frontend is built
on Vue.

We're looking for frontend engineers who can also, over time, jump into the
backend or help us in communicating the complex nature of our insights. If
you're at your happiest working for a product-oriented company, apply from
[https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#full-stack-
de...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions#full-stack-developer) .
We're also looking for an ETL Developer to help us handle the large amounts of
data that we process, efficiently.

We're looking for full-time devs only at the moment.

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Full Stack & Front end Engineers | Los Angeles, CA |
"Onsite" only, relocation available | Full time

Dave.com is building products banks won't to improve our customers' financial
lives. We've built a mobile app that predicts your "lowest balance until
payday" and offers a zero-interest paycheck advance as an alternative to
paying an overdraft fee. As the job market is disintegrating around us, Dave
is uniquely positioned to help our customers manage their finances and avert
financial hardship.

In the last two years, we've grown from 10,000 users to 5,000,000 and 12
employees to 100 (engineering accounts for about 50%). We're well funded, cash
flow positive, and growing quickly.

We're all WFH right now, but unfortunately still only looking for engineers
who would be able to work on site in our LA office once the apocalypse is
over.

We're looking for engineers to work on all parts of our stack (buzzwords
include: Typescript, Node, React Native, MySQL, Spanner, Dataflow, and Google
Cloud). If you're interested, please email me directly: dick@dave.com

------
jasoncleo
Cleo was created to improve your financial health.

Already, she’s helped 3 million people improve their relationship to money
with simplicity and a sense of humour.

She’s not a bank though. She’s an interface for the 99% – an AI assistant
defining a new category, one that goes beyond saving up to actually changing
how we feel about our finances.

Through chat, she provides you with deep insights about your money, while
suggesting personalised financial products that increase your ability to save.
But it’s really our tone of voice that makes us special.

We’re a product for the next generation. That means we’re meeting our users
where they are and building the type of relationship they expect. It also
means dropping the BS.

In 5 years Cleo should be so intelligent, so engaging, that the relationship
you have is unlike anything that’s come before.

We're actively hiring for Senior/ Lead/ Principal Backend Ruby Engineers as
well as Frontend Engineers. More information can be found here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cleoai/)

Please mention HN on your application :)

------
kaplun
Proton Technologies AG | Geneve, Zurich, Taipei, Vilnius, Skopje ONSITE | Full
Time | Several openings |
[https://careers.protonmail.com/](https://careers.protonmail.com/)

Proton Technologies AG is the Company behind ProtonMail [1] and ProtonVPN [2].
Head-quartered in Geneva, Switzerland, Proton is always at the forefront in
the fight for privacy and a safe Internet.

As we keep on extending ProtonMail and ProtonVPN, and we are building our new
products - ProtonCalendar and ProtonDrive - we have several openings including
Android, iOS, Windows and Go developers for our clients, QA engineers,
Designers, SREs, Front-end devs, Security analysts, Database engineers, Mail
Delivery engineers, and more.

We are strong believers in quality over quantity, so the hiring process at
ProtonMail is highly selective. But if you make it, you will join a tight-knit
team where nobody is a stranger.

\--

[1] [https://protonmail.com](https://protonmail.com) [2]
[https://protonvpn.com](https://protonvpn.com)

------
firloop
byte | New York, San Francisco, Remote (USA) | Full Time | iOS/Android/Golang
| [https://byte.co](https://byte.co)

byte is an app where creators make looping 6 second videos, from some of the
same people that brought you Vine. Our goals are to democratize creativity and
give our audience tools to make creative, interesting, and unique content.

We launched at the end of January and have fundraised enough to get us to our
next goal. Our technical stack includes Go, Google Spanner, and Google Cloud
Platform for the backend, and Swift/Kotlin on our iOS/Android apps
respectively.

We're looking for engineers that are thoughtful and excited about helping
creators express themselves, and get excited about building new tools and
algorithms to help people browsing the app discover content that suits them.

We offer competitive salary and equity, great benefits, a flexible/remote
working environment and fun problems. Come join us!

Feel free to apply using these links or email me directly at luke@byte.co —
happy to answer any questions.

Android engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079f...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/8969f10b-e81f-48ff-830a-7c7079fc2d0f)

Backend engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/6eb31ae6-7c44-438c-b406-45cbbc9b0d53)

iOS engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce...](https://jobs.lever.co/byte-2/f4fe0b53-690b-40c4-9c7e-467bdce73983)

------
asarkar
Lean Tech | London, UK | Full Time + Onsite | VISA | Senior Backend Engineer
(Java + Spring) + Design Obsessed Frontend Engineer (React + Redux)

Lean is on a mission to empower Fintech innovators. Our core product provides
a single API for developers to access their user’s financial information
stored within banks in the Middle East. Lean takes on the complexity of
connecting to several banks, with several different data formats and various
latencies to allow developers to make a single API call to receive the same
schema for any user, regardless of the bank they use. Our solution, and the
company itself, is built around two core tenets — creating a delightful
developer experience and granting the user absolute control over their data.

We just built our MVP and given access to alpha customers. Now, with their
feedback, we’re striving to transform our product from functional to
delightful. That’s where you come in. We’re looking for developers, both
backend and frontend, to build the rails that lead to a robust, secure, and
magical experience. Our customers are developers which means you know the
customer best and our work culture takes advantage of that by pushing for
autonomy within our team and throughout our processes.

If any of the following descriptions excite you, send an email to (careers at
leantech dot me) and we’ll get the ball rolling.

Frontend: [https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/738129-design-
obsesse...](https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/738129-design-obsessed-
frontend-developer)

Backend: [https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/692527-founding-
softw...](https://angel.co/company/leantech/jobs/692527-founding-software-
engineer)

------
mmcclure
Mux | Various engineering | Full-time | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

At Mux, we’re building the future of online video infrastructure.

Think "Stripe for video" and a real-time analytics dashboard used by Fox while
streaming the Super Bowl.

You’ll be joining an amazing team from places like Google/YouTube, Twitch and
Brightcove. Our founders previously started (and sold) Zencoder, an early
leader in cloud video technology. We also authored Video.js, the biggest HTML5
video player on the web.

We are looking for: •Senior Frontend/UI Engineer •Full Stack Engineer
•Solutions Engineer

Check out: [https://mux.com/jobs/](https://mux.com/jobs/)

Read why others joined: [https://mux.com/blog/dylan-jhaveri-why-i-joined-
mux/](https://mux.com/blog/dylan-jhaveri-why-i-joined-mux/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-joined-next-gen-video-
platf...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/i-joined-next-gen-video-platform-mux-
eric-elia/)

------
arciini
Wanderlog (YC W19) | Designer, Full-Stack Engineer/Developer | San Francisco |
[https://wanderlog.com/](https://wanderlog.com/),
[https://wanderlog.com/blog/jobs](https://wanderlog.com/blog/jobs)

Wanderlog is building tools to make leisure travel easier. We're a YC W19
graduate who's raised a seed round and looking to hire our second (non-
founder) engineer. We've raised $1.5m, but aim to only hire one more engineer
to keep our burn low.

We believe that travel makes us and the world better, and are trying to lower
the bar to travel by bringing together all the information you need to travel
in the best tool to organize your plans. Our product so far is a Google Docs
for planning travel and sharing recommendations.

We’re an engineering and product-heavy team. A typical week’s work involves
talking to users, prioritizing tasks on a kanban, designing on Figma, and
building and shipping continuously. Harry and I have worked at Stripe,
McKinsey, and Google and studied Computer Science at Yale. We've built
profitable travel businesses in the past, and at Wanderlog, we try to take the
best parts of each of the our past workplaces and bring them together.

We believe in work-life balance. We work regular hours, take time off as a
team to eat lunch together (and even cook!), exercise, and enjoy time with
friends and family. We love travel and believe it rejuvenates us and makes us
better people, and have quarterly travel offsites where the goal is to just
enjoy visiting a new place and use the tools we’ve built.

If you enjoy travel, and would love to make it easier for the rest of the
world to do it, send us a note at founders@wanderlog.com! We’d love for you to
join our team.

------
sethdandridge
Zipari | Backend Python Web Developer | New York City, NYC, Brooklyn | Full
Time | Remote USA |
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari)

Zipari is the premier technology platform for health insurers. We're growing
fast and need talented back-end Python engineers with a firm grasp of how the
web works.

You'll be:

-Designing and developing cloud based software products conforming to industry best practices.

-Designing and implementing RESTful APIs using Python.

-Supporting and maintaining existing software products, applications and interfaces.

-Participating in architectural design sessions and product discussions.

Flask/Django experience is a strong plus! Full job description here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80...](https://jobs.lever.co/zipari/465bc3bd-772e-46b8-9789-5a29e80702e8)

Competitive compensation, great team, fast-paced work environment, lots of
opportunity for career growth. Unlimited craft beer fridge! Email us at
recruiting]at]zipari.com and be sure to mention Hacker News.

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite Strongly Preferred

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms. We are looking for engineers at all levels with
experience in ML, robotics, database implementation, expert systems, rules
engines, and programming language implementation.

Our technology/platform will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

* We are also hiring for an industry-focused technical product manager who'd be working with industry partners and customers that are using or looking for autonomous machine solutions.

We offer excellent benefits, early stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering. This is an opportunity to be an early
technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise. Contact
careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. You can find more information
at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).

Please note: If you contact us via email, please consider explaining what
relevant skills and qualifications you have for our open needs.

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Engineers | SF or REMOTE |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open computing platform where anyone, even
without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start executing
code, build and host applications and websites, and collaborate with other
people.

Providing a service like this is challenging from all a scaling, security, and
billing perspectives. Also, supporting the number of languages we do
([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is a hard tooling
problem -- we have to build generic protocols for executing, debugging,
authoring code, running tests, handling files, etc. Finally, it's an
incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build a fast collaborative
in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 8 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
vogt
I just sent a message about the designer position. That jobs page is SO cool

------
dogs_got_it
Udemy | San Francisco, CA; Mountain View, CA; Dublin, Ireland; Ankara, Turkey
| Full stack, Data science |
[https://about.udemy.com/careers/](https://about.udemy.com/careers/)

Udemy is an online education marketplace that provides online education
services to individuals, businesses, and governments around the world. We have
tens of millions of actively-engaged students with 150,000 courses currently
available, in 65 languages. The majority of our courses are on technical
skills, but our instructors teach courses on thousands of topics. The majority
of our students are outside the US. Our enterprise solution has a curated list
of more than 3,500 courses in five languages. We're used by organizations as
varied as Kaiser Permanente, General Mills, and the Civil Service of the
Government of Singapore [1].

Our web site is Django/Python, React, and MySQL/Redis/Memcache/Cassandra run
using elements on AWS and on-premise hypervisor sites. Recent hotness includes
work on GraphQL, isomorphic rendering in Node.js, and scaling with
technologies like Docker, Fargate, Elastic Kubernetes.

We are an actively growing and stable company, recently funded with 50mm at a
2 billion evaluation[2] from a cherished, long-term partner, Benesse.

We are actively interviewing right now, but obviously not in person. Our
company went to 100% working from home on 6 March as a precaution against
Covid-19.

[1] [https://business.udemy.com](https://business.udemy.com) [2]
[https://about.udemy.com/press-releases/udemy-
secures-50-mill...](https://about.udemy.com/press-releases/udemy-
secures-50-million-investment-from-long-time-partner-benesse-holdings/)

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry | Intermediate/Senior Software Engineers (Full-stack, Backend,
Frontend) | Toronto Canada, Santiago Chile | Full time

At Jumbleberry, we build platforms and services that power modern customer
acquisition at scale. We help brands of all shapes and sizes profitably
acquire customers through paid media. We’re very much unlike traditional
advertising because when our clients don’t make money, neither do we.

We build analytics pipelines, recommendation engines, distributed systems, and
killer front ends that have powered more than $500M in revenue over the past
few years. Our team is small but deadly and looking for some new additions who
don’t shy away from challenges and have a relentless desire for self-
improvement. Everyone excels in different areas, and we’ll let you choose what
those are for you – we just ask that you bring your best.

Stack: Vuejs, PHP, Node/V8, OpenResty/Lua, MySQL, InfluxDB, Redis, Terraform,
Chef, AWS

See: [https://jumbleberry.com/](https://jumbleberry.com/) or email
ian@jumbleberry.com

------
pstrazzulla
Better.com | NYC, LA, Oakland, Charlotte and remote| Full stack, front end,
and variety of biz roles | [https://better.com/about-
us/careers](https://better.com/about-us/careers)

Helping average americans get the best rate on a mortgage. Grew 600% last year
with profitable unit economics. Doing 2K+ mortgages/mo.

Dev team of 60 sits mostly in NYC.

------
roshanj
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | Platform / Backend / Web /
Infrastructure / DevOps Software Engineers | ONSITE (wfh for now)

We are hiring (3 yrs min experience) engineers for the Platform Software team
I lead at Skydio (we build self-flying camera drones, our second product,
Skydio 2, sold out in a few hours last October:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imt2qZ7uw1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imt2qZ7uw1s)
)

Our team owns a wide variety of systems, including cloud and web software
(APIs for flight and telemetry data, complex SPAs, data pipelines, CI
clusters, viz tools, etc), on-vehicle systems software (process management,
logging, analytics, media management, messaging APIs, etc), and developer
tooling (e.g. analysis tools for flight log data). Most code is written in
Python, C++ and Typescript.

Our founders met as MIT grad students building autonomous fixed wing drones
before co-founding Google X's Project Wing. We have an incredibly strong team
across many disciplines.

Check out our press to see why we consider ourselves the world-leader in
autonomous flying devices:
[https://www.skydio.com/press/](https://www.skydio.com/press/)

Job descriptions below. Feel free to reach out to me at roshan [at] skydio.com

Platform Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde00...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/e106a274-bc37-41c3-8500-94cde0028a85)

Web Role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skydio/c9178307-300d-4681-af92-4b443d0f3082)

------
dougd
Perk Motivation ([https://perkmotivation.com](https://perkmotivation.com)) |
Minneapolis, MN | Full-time | Onsite & Remote | Software Engineer, Product
Manager

Instead of wondering what's wrong with healthcare, Perk Motivation is working
with our clients to get it right. Not your average dev shop or consultancy, we
specialize in long-term engagements where we build deep working relationships
with our clients in pursuit of some of the most pressing questions in
healthcare like "how do we best taper down opioid prescriptions?" and "how can
we change the health and cost trajectory of patients with a chronic lifestyle
disease?"

As a team, Perk Motivation has an 8-year track record of shipping award-
winning solutions that drive long-term behavioral change and meaningfully bend
patient outcomes towards better.

We're building a better healthcare system and we need your help.
[https://perkmotivation.com/jobs](https://perkmotivation.com/jobs)

~~~
Minor49er
Just a heads up: your first mention of the website has a typo

~~~
dougd
Fixed. Thanks!

------
m0shen
Hubdoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto, Canada |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Regularly onsite, all remote for now...

Senior Software Developer:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRmlcfwu&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRmlcfwu&s=Hacker_News)

Software Developer:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oERlcfwM&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oERlcfwM&s=Hacker_News)

You will become an integral member of our document workflow team, who are
responsible for all customer facing aspects of the Hubdoc application. Your
remit will be focused on our web, and mobile front-ends and their supporting
APIs as well as our document intake pipeline which processes millions of
financial documents per month. We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and Docker.

Apply via the link. I am the hiring manager for this specific role, feel free
to ask general questions here.

------
alfo_
Ahrefs | Devops/On call | REMOTE ok (Americas time zones) |
[https://ahrefs.com/jobs/devops-oncall](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/devops-oncall)

We are looking for a Site Reliability Engineer with deep knowledge of Linux
and distributed systems to help take care of its distributed crawler and
ensure all systems are up and running 24/7\. Working experience with bare-
metal servers and ability to participate in daily on-call rotation are
required.

Our system is big part custom OCaml code and also employs third-party
technologies - Debian, ELK, Puppet, and anything else that will solve the task
at hand. In this role, be prepared to deal with 25 petabytes storage cluster,
2,000 bare-metal servers, experimental large-scale deployments and all kinds
of software bugs and hardware deviations on a daily basis.

If you possess a healthy desire to automate everything while being able to
quickly resolve urgent issues manually, then we want you! We strive to keep
humans away from doing repetitive jobs that can be done by computers and focus
instead on foreseeing problems and defining programmatic means to handle them.
If there is any new technology that will make our life easier - no doubt,
we'll give it a try. We rely heavily on opensource code (as the only viable
way to build maintainable system) and contribute back [1]. Occasionally we
track down CPU bugs [2].

Our motto is "first do it, then do it right, then do it better". Drop an email
to connect@ahrefs.com

[1] [https://github.com/ahrefs](https://github.com/ahrefs) [2]
[https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-
ab1ad2...](https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-ab1ad2beddcd)

------
welchmt
Ripple | Engineers, Eng Managers | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH) | San
Francisco, NYC, London

Ripple is the world’s only enterprise blockchain solution for global payments.
Today the world sends more than $155 trillion across borders, however, the
underlying infrastructure is dated and flawed. Ripple solves this problem. We
connect banks, payment providers, corporations, and digital asset exchanges
via RippleNet to provide one frictionless experience to send money globally.
Ripple’s distributed financial technology outperforms today’s banking
infrastructure by driving down costs, increasing processing speeds and
delivering end-to-end visibility into payment fees, timing and deliver

We have over 40 Engineering roles open across various locations, mostly in San
Francisco but some in London, Singapore, NYC as well, check our career page!

[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs)

~~~
welchmt
www.ripple.com

www.xrpl.org

[https://ripple.com/ripplenet](https://ripple.com/ripplenet)

[https://ripple.com/ripplenet/on-demand-
liquidity](https://ripple.com/ripplenet/on-demand-liquidity)

------
alexbw
Thrive | Associate Director / Director, Machine Learning | Cambridge, MA |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://thrivedetect.com/come-to-
thrive](https://thrivedetect.com/come-to-thrive)

Thrive is passionate about our mission to integrate earlier #cancer detection
to empower longer, healthier lives. We are seeking a highly motivated
Associate Director/Director, Machine Learning to join our Biostatistics and
Informatics team in Cambridge, MA. The successful candidate will be
responsible for developing Machine Learning strategies with multi-omics and
other types of data, to enable new molecular diagnostic products. The
Associate Director/Director will possess deep statistical knowledge, strong
analytical skills, solid scientific background, and a high level of
professional leadership.

More info here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1739089430/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1739089430/)

------
vishnutej9492
Zuzu | Hyderabad, India | Senior Mobile Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://zuzu.in](https://zuzu.in)

At Zuzu, we are building a subscription platform to connect children with
instructors to make a wide range of extra curricular activities more
accessible to children and broaden their spectrum of learning. Our vision is
to enable children to learn anything they are interested in.

We are looking for a cross platform mobile Engineer (Xamarin, Flutter (or)
React Native) and first engineer who is highly motivated to contribute towards
building the user experience of the Zuzu platform. Responsibilities will
include translation of the UI/UX design wireframes to actual code that will
produce visual elements of the application. We are a Microsoft shop (C#/
dotnet/ azure) primarily on the backend and therefore Xamarin is preferred,
but as we are in the early stages, we are open to implementing using the other
listed technologies as well.

If you are interested please email me at vishnu@zuzu.in to talk more!

------
techaprl
Horizon technologies | Remote (Preferable India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript | [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev)

Horizon Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in India.
Currently, looking for mentors who have experience building realtime
applications in Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2\. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3\. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Django,
Javascript (preferred)), designing projects/problem statements, conducting
classes occasionally to students, helping 1:1 (using slack or zoom)

Checkout [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev) |
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies)
for more info and reach out to admin [at] horizontech.dev

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Lead (React+Java), Fullstack, Backend (Java), Frontend (React),
DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders only

We currently are looking to hire one fullstack (React, Java) senior engineer,
or team lead. We have a "engineering over management" culture where you find
engineers both with formal computer science background and also ones, who are
self-taught. Our CTO worked with Erich Gamma et al before.

We are building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server -
e.g., we built the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland. We
do custom development with a heavy engineering part and we regularly impress
clients with software that rarely needs maintenance.

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Use "HN Corona" in subject line to help us filter out spam that became
increasingly more here on HN sadly.)

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote Only | GMT -1 / +2 |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education)

We are currently hiring a Senior Software Engineer:
[https://www.notion.so/aulaeducation/Senior-Software-
Engineer...](https://www.notion.so/aulaeducation/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Remote-6cef268e6ffc4916b632ea3ff1c85e2d)

~~~
r0b05
Hi, I do not see what tech stack you are looking for on the link.

~~~
willemwijnans
Hi,

We're a serverless JS web/mobile app built with react/node.

That said, we welcome people from backgrounds with different stacks.

------
vinny_marino88
NewsUK | Full-time | Onsite | LONDON, UK | Newsuk bringing you the likes of
The Times & Sunday Times, TheSun, talkSPORT, Virgin Radio, TimesRadio &
talkRADIO.

Tech Stack- JavaScript, React, ReactNative, Node.js, GraphQL, Go, Java, AWS.

Currently hiring-

Principal Engineer (Java)
[https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/452/principal-
engine...](https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/452/principal-engineer--
main-monetise.html)

Full Stack- [https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/503/senior-full-
stac...](https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/503/senior-full-stack-
engineer.html)

Android Engineer- [https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/446/software-
enginee...](https://www.newscareers.co.uk/vacancies/446/software-engineer-
android.html)

Software Engineer- JavaScript

All roles can be found at www.newscareers.co.uk any questions please contact
me on - vinny.marino@news.co.uk

------
JoeSorrow
FullContact | Remote and VISA | Denver |Principal Algorithm Engineer |Sr. Data
Engineer |
[https://www.fullcontact.com/careers](https://www.fullcontact.com/careers)

FullContact is the premier provider of SaaS-based identity resolution that
empowers brands to improve their customer experience and authentically engage
with consumers.

We're hiring for 2 leadership roles on our identity resolution team. This team
is helping us change the data landscape and we're looking for bold engineers
who are comfortable with big data technology. These roles will help drive
forward FullContact’s leading position in the identity resolution space as it
relates to privacy and consent issues as we are creating end-to-end solutions
for brands, publishers, and platforms.

For more information on FullContact and ways to apply please visit our
website:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/careers/)

------
Eiriksmal
Silversheet | Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Senior QA | Los Angeles,
CA + San Diego, CA + Portland, OR | REMOTE

Silversheet is a healthcare SAAS startup, creating modern medical
credentialing software. We make it easier for hospitals and clinics to hire
doctors, nurses, and allied health providers. AMN Healthcare ($AMN) acquired
Silversheet last year, providing us with the resources needed to continue our
focus of putting patients over paperwork.

To round out our ~15-person strong engineering team, we're hiring an
additional mid-level and junior full-stack Ruby on Rails engineers, two
product managers, and a QA lead. The tech is a traditional Rails + Postgres +
React stack currently running in Heroku.

Silversheet has its headquarters in West LA (Little Osaka), with additional
offices at AMN's headquarters in San Diego, and downtown Portland. Some staff
is fully remote, as well.

See the full list of open roles @
[https://silversheet.com/careers](https://silversheet.com/careers)

------
mtwstudios
Justworks | NYC | Multiple Engineering Roles | Full Time | On-Site (WFH during
COVID)

Justworks helps businesses get off the ground by enabling them to focus on
running their business. We help level the playing field for small businesses
by giving them access to corporate-level benefits, payroll and HR tools, at
more affordable rates.

We're actively hiring for a number of different teams and roles - both
engineers (incl. frontend, backend, full-stack, iOS/Android, DevOps) and
engineering managers.

Please visit
[https://justworks.com/careers/engineering](https://justworks.com/careers/engineering)
to apply, or you can email matt@justworks.com with your LinkedIn/Github, and a
little bit about your experience and what you're looking for.

I've been at the company for over 4 years and it really is a great place to
work - strong mission and values-driven culture, plenty of tough problems and
the ability to make a huge impact for users. Happy to answer any questions.

------
jayjaycross
Headway | Full-Stack Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time Onsite |
[https://headway.co](https://headway.co)

Headway is a managed marketplace startup solving mental health’s affordability
crisis. We get people access to affordable care by taking care of insurance on
behalf of our network of therapists.

We launched last April and are growing rapidly — already facilitating
thousands of appointments for people who otherwise wouldn’t have been able to
afford mental healthcare.

To fuel our mission we're backed by the nation’s preeminent VCs (backers of
Facebook, LinkedIn, Slack, Uber, Oscar), as well as the nation’s most
innovative healthcare entrepreneurs (founders of One Medical, Flatiron, and
Clover, plus the founders of Seamless and Giphy).

Our current stack is primarily Python, React, and Postgres, all hosted on AWS.

[https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/headway/13314b90-571a-475f-b5c1-be75c6f21fd9)

------
sgarg26
Griddy | Los Angeles (Playa Vista) | Full Time | Onsite & Remote | Backend,
Frontend, Mobile, QA, Data

Griddy is an energy provider in Texas innovating on how we consume this
resource together (clean-tech). We are revenue profitable and are preparing
for growth.

We have great team and are hiring at all experience levels.

Tech Stack: React (Web), Go, Native Android, Native iOS, and Node

Mail to saumya.garg AT gogriddy DOT com to talk

------
shawndrost
WattTime | REMOTE or Oakland | Many open roles | Full-time

WattTime[1] is an environmental tech nonprofit that helps devices be smarter
about using green energy. We are also moving into some satellite-based
emissions monitoring efforts [2]. We are hiring for many roles: analysts,
operations, engineering, data science, and an unposted GIS/physics role [3].
Small team, good people, good work, remote-friendly. Hope to see your
application soon. Email me (shawn@watttime.org) with any questions.

[1] [https://www.watttime.org/](https://www.watttime.org/) [2]
[https://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2019/5/7/18530811...](https://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2019/5/7/18530811/global-power-plants-real-time-pollution-data)
[3] [https://watttime.recruiterbox.com/](https://watttime.recruiterbox.com/)

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com) | Will relocate

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/428647700...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4286477002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
fouralarmfire
Ori Industries | Mid/Senior Dev & SRE roles | Global | Full-time | Remote

Ori is looking for mid/senior level devs and SREs to work on cloud-native
stuff. We build upon Kubernetes to provision Kubernetes clusters for Edge
infrastructure.

We do mostly Go at the moment and are looking at Rust for some critical parts.
The company is remote-first with a base office in London.

Company info:

[https://www.ori.co/](https://www.ori.co/) ,
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/ori-
edge/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/ori-edge/),
[https://angel.co/company/ori-industries-1](https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1)

Job listings:

SRE: [https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/626693-sre](https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/626693-sre)

Senior Go Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/566175-senior...](https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/566175-senior-go-engineer)

Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/554058-softwa...](https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/554058-software-engineer)

Distributed Systems Engineer (Security): [https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/638104-distri...](https://angel.co/company/ori-
industries-1/jobs/638104-distributed-systems-engineer-security)

------
hdubugras
Brex | Engineer - Frontend/Full Stack/Backend/Infra | Onsite | Full-Time | SF,
NYC, Vancouver

Brex is building the next generation of B2B financial services with better
tech and without the restrictions of outdated legacy banking technology,
starting with corporate cards for startups. We’re looking for engineers across
all roles who want to be part of a team that believes that taking the time to
make a thorough decision matters, where pride in our craft is a defining
characteristic, and who are optimistic about accelerating a bright future of
financial services for our customers.

Tech stack: Our system is powered by dozens of microservices written in
Elixir, Typescript, Python and Golang all built and deployed on-top of AWS and
Kubernetes.

Learn More:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/brex](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/brex)

See all jobs: [https://careers.brex.com/](https://careers.brex.com/)

------
nrp
Framework | Burlingame, CA (flexibility for WFH) | Senior Backend Developer |
Full time

Framework’s mission is to fix consumer electronics. We believe products can be
better both for users and the environment by building them to have long usage
lifetimes and designed-in serviceability. Unlike most electronics products on
the market today, ours are modular and can be repaired and upgraded by the
average user.

Our team comes from successful consumer electronics startups including the
founding team of Oculus and e-commerce companies, and we’re funded to fulfill
our mission.

We're hiring a Senior Backend Developer to lead development of our marketplace
using Ruby on Rails and Solidus. We're a (currently) small team with a big
mission, so there is an enormous amount of ownership and influence that goes
with this position.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c52a1b9a9)

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Mostly Onsite

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on other company’s machines to turn them into
self-driving, autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and
Qualcomm Ventures.

We have recently announced partnerships with Walmart in the US and Softbank
Robotics in Japan and have thousands of mobile, autonomous robots in
commercial environments. We are hiring across most engineering functions (R&D,
Software, Embedded, Cloud, SRE, Electrical). Our full job board can be found
here: [https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)
Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Machine Learning Scientists (Depth Perception, SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* Sr. Software Engineers (C++, Python, Linux)

* Embedded Software Engineers (C/C++)

* Site Reliability Engineers

* Quality Engineer

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including lunch catered daily, unlimited snacks & drinks, flexible vacation
for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen,
onsite (Virtual given COVID19) interview, offer.

Contact me at Rawson.leavitt@braincorp.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | [https://www.crazygames.com/](https://www.crazygames.com/) |
Leuven, Belgium | REMOTE Product Engineer With recent technologies such as
WebGL and WebAssembly, the browser has become a powerful gaming platform.
High-quality 3D graphics and near-native level performance are becoming
possible without the need for downloads, apps, or platform-specific
development. We are building the tools to allow game developers to use this
opportunity.

Our browser games platform is already reaching more than 15 million people per
month. We are self-funded, profitable, and fast-growing. We are currently
looking for people to join our team:

\- Product Engineer (REMOTE) - [https://jobs.crazygames.com/o/remote-product-
engineer](https://jobs.crazygames.com/o/remote-product-engineer)

More information here:
[https://jobs.crazygames.com](https://jobs.crazygames.com)

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc). Specifically, the Enterprise team creates
products to satisfy the needs of large private and publicly traded companies,
such as equity management, foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage
(trading stock) services to name a few.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+mar20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
PaulMest
Circadian Risk | REMOTE (USA) Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Full-Time
DevOps Engineer | Part-Time/Full-Time

Circadian Risk aims to improve enterprise security and physical risk
mitigation.

Package:

* Competitive salary + equity incentive plan

* Platinum PPO + vision + dental (including spouses/dependents)

* Paid time off

Team:

We are a hard-working team who loves building great products that improve
people’s lives. We have an HQ in Ann Arbor, MI, but we try to keep our
processes sensible, lightweight, and asynchronous to enable a remote-friendly
work environment. Every new hire is asked to read Maker’s Schedule, Manager’s
Schedule so that we collectively internalize the importance of getting
engineers into a flow state as much as possible. When we do have meetings, we
strive to make them impactful and often lighthearted. We celebrate execution
and personal growth. We enjoy rapid prototyping and sharing what we’ve learned
across the team in weekly Dev Dives. We would love to find more self-
motivated, strong communicators who can help modernize the physical security
industry.

Tech stack (searchable buzzwords) for our next generation product:

TypeScript, NestJS, TypeORM, Swagger, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, GitHub
Actions, Docker, Redis, React, React Native, Redux, Material UI

More information available here:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1SXIs8xbghKBM1oIDlwQsaWK2bgpujAwGXI5j2CiTU/edit#)

If you’d like to apply, please send something representative of your
capabilities and work experience (resume, GitHub, LinkedIn, portfolio, et al)
to pmestemaker + hn (at) circadian risk dot com.

~~~
PaulMest
Formatting error on my part... there are two separate positions:

1) Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Full-Time

2) DevOps Engineer | Part-Time/Full-Time

... thanks to all who have already reached out. I will make sure to clarify
this with you, too.

------
cj
Localize | [https://localizejs.com](https://localizejs.com) | REMOTE | Full-
time | Full Stack Javascript Developer

Localize is a platform used by 500+ companies to translate websites and
applications into other languages. We're used by companies like Trello to
translate their help center
([https://help.trello.com/](https://help.trello.com/)), Tinder to translate
their blog ([https://blog.gotinder.com/](https://blog.gotinder.com/)), and
RocketMiles to translate their web app
([https://www.rocketmiles.com/](https://www.rocketmiles.com/)) - to see our
product in action, click any of those links and use the website's language
switcher to switch from English to another language.

We're hiring a Backend Node Developer to join our US-based remote team. This
opportunity is well suited for a developer who enjoys learning and working in
large and complex codebases with many moving pieces. As a core member of our
engineering team, you’ll be responsible for implementing new functionality
within Localize’s core product, maintaining existing code and functionality,
and improving/refactoring existing systems for maintainability, scalability,
and extensibility.

We're a small 10 person team working fully remote. We are a profitable
cashflow-positive company with over 500 customers worldwide. We offer
competitive pay, a full benefits package, and a culture with an emphasis on
work + life balance.

Tech stack: Node/Express, Mongoose/MongoDB/Redis, Handlebars/Less,
Git/Github/Jira, CircleCI/Mocha, AWS/S3/Elasticache/Cloudfront

To apply, email brandon@localizejs.com (position hasn't yet been posted on our
official job board)

------
conesus
NewsBlur (YC S12) | Remote Android Engineer | Remote | Part Time

I'm looking for an Android developer to help build the next version of the
NewsBlur Android app. NewsBlur is a popular RSS news reader with apps on the
web, iOS, and Android as well as a thriving third-party developer scene and
integration into over a dozen news readers.

Are you or somebody you know looking for a part time Android development gig
that gives you schedule and feature autonomy? The next version of the NewsBlur
Android app is ready to be built and I'm looking for somebody excited to work
on a popular news reader to join the team.

My budget is $2-3k / month and there's plenty of great features to build. You
can inspect the code base right now and see if you're a good fit:
[https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur](https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur)
(check clients/Android for the Java source).

Email me at samuel@newsblur.com. We can start immediately!

~~~
bosswipe
How many hours do you expect for $2-3k/month?

~~~
conesus
I should have specified. I don't expect any set number of hours, since all of
the work will be done remote. I care much more about a long-term relationship
and big features being steadily built over time. So whatever rate that works
out to, where some months are in the $150/hr range and some are in the $50/hr
range, I'm happy so long as features as being steadily built.

------
FlyingRobotJobs
Skydio | Redwood City, California | Full-Time | Onsite (post-quarantine)

Skydio is productizing state-of-the-art robot autonomy for consumer,
enterprise, and government markets at unprecedented scale. Our founders met as
MIT grad students and co-founded Google X's Project Wing. We have an
exceptionally strong engineering teams spanning many disciplines, and seasoned
product leadership from Apple and Tesla. We recently raised a $50M+ Series C
to fund our upcoming growth phase.

Skydio 2 Launch Video:
[https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s](https://youtu.be/imt2qZ7uw1s)

IEEE Spectrum Review: [https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F](https://bit.ly/2RDhl2F)

Open positions: apply @ www.skydio.com/team

\- Mobile (iOS, Android, Cross-Platform, QA)

\- Platform (Cloud, Web, Embedded Linux)

\- Autonomy (Computer Vision, Planning/Controls)

\- Recruiting (Technical Recruiter, Recruiting Coordinator)

We use: Swift, Java, Javascript/Typescript, Python, C++, Linux, and lots of
other tools on a project-to-project basis.

~~~
spaceandshit
I see a few positions related to autonomy on your website. What kind of
experience levels are you expecting? I can’t tell if those are 20+ years
experience or entry-level.

~~~
FlyingRobotJobs
We're pretty open to candidates of all experience levels, and are mainly
looking for folks who bring a strong foundation with the relevant theory
(math, algorithms) and software development practices, even if they're coming
right out of school.

------
sophiabrex
Brex | Engineering, Product Management, Design | SF, NYC, Vancouver

Brex is building the next generation of B2B financial services with better
tech and without the restrictions of outdated legacy banking technology,
starting with corporate cards for startups. We’re looking for engineers,
product managers, and product designers who want to be part of a team that
believes that taking the time to make a thorough decision matters, where pride
in our craft is a defining characteristic, and who are optimistic about
accelerating a bright future of financial services for our customers.

Tech stack: Our system is powered by dozens of microservices written in
Elixir, Typescript, Python and Golang all built and deployed on-top of AWS and
Kubernetes.

Learn More:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/brex](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/brex)

See all jobs: [https://careers.brex.com/](https://careers.brex.com/)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack, DevOps | San
Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
ctruelson
Elysium Health | VP of Engineering | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Our mission is to turn critical scientific advancements into accessible
consumer products. Working directly with the world’s leading scientists and
clinicians, we translate research into solutions you can access today.

Elysium Health is seeking a dynamic Vice President of Engineering to take a
hands-on role in leading a lean team of world-class software engineers.
Reporting directly to the CEO, you will be tasked with helping shape the
company’s technological strategy, cultivate the technical environment, and
lead, guide and develop our engineering resources. The ideal candidate
possesses strong leadership skills and is passionate about our mission to help
people live healthier longer.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elysiumhealthcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/elysiumhealthcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAISFSvMZ0lNKS2)

------
m0dprobe
MessageBird (YC S16) | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE (usually, not
currently) | Full Time | [https://messagebird.com](https://messagebird.com)

MessageBird is a Y Combinator backed communications platform for SMS, Voice
and Chat. Serving 15,000 customers globally, we connect businesses to 7
billion phones worldwide. Our purpose lies in revolutionising the way the
world communicates.

What we’ve achieved so far has only been made possible through our talented
team of over 40 nationalities. With offices in Amsterdam, Singapore and San
Francisco* we still care greatly about being a unified team. Our culture comes
first at all times.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
      * Software Engineers
      * Product Designers
      * Product Managers
      * and a whole lot more! https://messagebird.com/careers/
    

All interviews are currently being held remotely, but we're continuing as
before.

*) We're only hiring for Product-Engineering in Amsterdam, sorry.

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
ceckhaus
Senior Software Engineers: Frontend, Full Stack & Platform

If you are interested in working to advance human health with your software
skills we'd love to talk with you. We are urgently searching for software
engineering talent to help us help our customers understand and eradicate
Covid-19.

10x Genomics is hiring Senior Software Engineers with strong CS fundamentals
and Java, Rust and/or React skills. Remote work available. The company HQ is
in Pleasanton,CA.

Please ping me to learn more christine.eckhaus@10xgenomics.com

Job Links Senior Frontend Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2vwxCj3](http://bit.ly/2vwxCj3) Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3bMgSDJ](https://bit.ly/3bMgSDJ) Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2USRdlO](https://bit.ly/2USRdlO)

------
xmlblog
Reify Health | Software Engineer in Test | Full-time, 100% Remote |
[https://www.reifyhealth.com/](https://www.reifyhealth.com/)

At Reify Health, we are building a more creative healthcare system. We
envision a world where every potential therapy, if safe and effective, is
available to the patients who can benefit. We are well-funded and backed by
Tier-1 venture capital firms. Our healthcare system relies on clinical trials
to develop new (potentially life-saving) treatments for patients, but clinical
trials continue to be slow, unpredictable, and expensive. Reify Health’s
products help both the companies driving new clinical trials and the doctors,
nurses, and researchers who care for patient participants.

[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/1a973a22-8beb-4237-876f-0f...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/1a973a22-8beb-4237-876f-0f0654dc42b4)

No recruiters, please.

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
We are ~50 people and have raised $50M in Series B funding from Kleiner
Perkins, Canapi Ventures, Index Ventures, General Catalyst, Sound Ventures,
and NYCA Partners.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Head of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5c06ef3c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Design Intern:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c39aad2a-f566-4dd0-bd5f-43132...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/c39aad2a-f566-4dd0-bd5f-4313295227ca?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

~~~
ThunderFart
Why do you ask for the applicant's age group? AFAIK That's illegal. Was about
to apply until I saw this.

------
taztastic
Cox Automotive | IT/Engineering | Full-time | Various Locations across US, CA,
GA, NY, Remote Possible | Cox Auto makes buying, selling, owning and using
cars easier for everyone. With our technology, market intelligence, and
products and services, Cox Automotive simplifies the trusted exchange and
mobility of vehicles and maximizes value for dealers, manufacturers and car
shoppers. | AWS heavy | [https://jobs.coxenterprises.com/job-search-
results/?business...](https://jobs.coxenterprises.com/job-search-
results/?business_unit=Cox%20Automotive&category\[\]=Engineering&category\[\]=Information%20Technology)

I have heard(from leadership) that hiring is still happening in spite of the
whole company working remotely. Interviews are being conducted virtually.
Company is Privately held and has assured us we will weather the storm with
minimal impact to daily operations.

~~~
taztastic
Not sure how to delete this but just found out we are in a hiring freeze.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Email the mods.

hn @ ycombinator dot com

Mods have my express permission to also delete my comment to clean this up.

------
Nicolai_issuu
Issuu | ONSITE | Copenhagen/Denmark or Berlin/Germany

We're looking for several engineers to join our team, working on next
generation story telling.

\- Full Stack Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/e80e3f6e-4e2a-4e63-b6df-61f16d4b...](https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/e80e3f6e-4e2a-4e63-b6df-61f16d4b7209)
\- Sr. Frontend Engineer,
[https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/ed960e4e-97ee-4da6-a0b7-b779c161...](https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/ed960e4e-97ee-4da6-a0b7-b779c161fc05)
\- Sr. Machine Learning Engineer,
[https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/e4f0db3c-6215-4050-b861-aae2e8cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/issuu/e4f0db3c-6215-4050-b861-aae2e8cc5469)

Other positions [https://issuu.com/careers](https://issuu.com/careers)

Must be qualified for a EU work permit.

------
raja
Validere (YC S16) | Senior Software Engineers (Full-stack, Backend, Frontend)
& Data Engineers | Toronto, ON | Full time

Harvard born and Y-Combinator backed, we’re on a mission to transform the
global energy industry. Our team comes from different places and brings
different talents to the table, but we’re all here for the same reason: to
solve complex challenges and make a profound impact with some of the brightest
and kindest people we know.

We are looking for both React and Elixir (or those interested in Elixir or
other functional programming) developers to join our platform team as we
pursue becoming a major player in a massive market with a unique product
offering. If you are interested in joining an incredible team, we want to meet
you!

Product Engineering Stack - Elixir, React, Postgres, Docker, GraphQL,
Terraform, AWS

See: [https://validere.com/careers/](https://validere.com/careers/) or email
careers+hn@validere.com

------
mariadiasp
Zenily (part of Snapchat) | iOS and Android Developers, 3D Environmental
Artist, Tech Recruiter | Paris, France |ONSITE (remote while the quarantine
lasts) | [https://zen.ly/jobs](https://zen.ly/jobs)

Zenly began because we wanted an easy way to know what our friends were doing.
Naturally, we created an app - a map that lets you see your friends and what
they’re up to. Millions of people around the world have since made us realize
that Zenly goes beyond letting you know what your friends are doing. It
actually brings you to spend more time with the people who matter most and
moves you a little closer to them even when you can’t. We’re a small team of
50 passionate people determined to offer an alternative to products that were
meant to connect us but only alienated us. An alternative that represents a
true reflection of your world and those you care most about.

------
late2part
CrowdStrike | Remote and many US and European Cities, Pune, IN and Australia
and other places | Many Positions |
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/)

CrowdStrike is hiring aggressively.

My team managers the physical and virtual server infrastructure.

I'm looking for:

Data Center Technicians (non remote)

Power Analysts (looking at server, pdu, DC power - remote)

HW Performance Testers (server, cpu, disk performance analysis - remote)

Linux Automation (remote) VMWare Administrators (highly advanced in large
scale environments with high complexity and throughput - remote)

Project Managers with experience deploying telecom and circuits (remote)

Network Engineers (remote)

Storage Engineers (familiar w/ ZFS, iscsi, nfs, complex storage analysis -
remote)

If interested, please Review jobs above, and if you don’t see what’s above or
what you are good at, mail me aXlaXn@crXowdstXrike.com (remove the "X"es) with
your resume and a brief introduction - please put “remote HN” In your subject.

------
jnhudson33
Axon | [https://www.axon.com/](https://www.axon.com/) | Frontend, Backend,
Full-Stack | Seattle, WA and Scottsdale, AZ | Full-Time | ONSITE

Axon is building a network of devices to help law enforcement become smarter
and safer. Our mission is to protect life, as our technologies give law
enforcement the confidence, focus and time they need to keep their communities
safe. Check out this short video to see our vision:
[https://vimeo.com/372961760](https://vimeo.com/372961760)

Axon Records is building a brand-new cloud-based web platform that cuts down
on paperwork so that officers can spend more time prioritizing the safety of
our communities. We're hiring engineers to turn this vision into a reality:

* Full-Stack Engineer (Seattle): [https://tinyurl.com/wqnpet9](https://tinyurl.com/wqnpet9)

* Sr. Full Stack Engineer (Seattle): [https://tinyurl.com/u9sl83r](https://tinyurl.com/u9sl83r)

* Sr. Front-End Engineer (Seattle): [https://tinyurl.com/s95xjlc](https://tinyurl.com/s95xjlc)

* Sr. Back-End Engineer (Seattle): [https://tinyurl.com/u5flxrs](https://tinyurl.com/u5flxrs)

* Engineering Manager (Seattle): [https://tinyurl.com/s4na62l](https://tinyurl.com/s4na62l)

* Full Stack Engineer (Scottsdale): [https://tinyurl.com/qsvojge](https://tinyurl.com/qsvojge)

Check out [https://www.axon.com/careers](https://www.axon.com/careers) for all
our open opportunities.

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers & Sr. Data
Scientists | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health is A16z-backed series C startup building data-science and ML-
powered products to improve decision making in healthcare. Our mission is to
reduce the global burden of disease through big data analytics. Our
"healthcare map" is where we process data and stitch together information
about patients (over 320M in US), doctors, hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven company and growing fast. We have very
significant traction and revenue and are growing fast.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Stack: Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS, PostgreSQL, Flask,
Django, Snowflake, Spark, Airflow

* Sr. Data Scientists - multiple roles

* Sr. Data Engineers - multiple roles

* Staff Data Engineers

* Sr. Compliance Manager

* Data Engineering Manager

* Sr. Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

* Sr. DevOps Engineer

* Engineering Manager

* Director of Engineering (w/ DE/DS experience)

------
seregine
Outschool (YC W16) | SF, CA | Full Time | Senior Fullstack

[https://jobs.lever.co/outschool](https://jobs.lever.co/outschool)

We inspire kids to love learning with live online classes, offered by
independent teachers, conducted over Zoom video chat. We're scaling rapidly to
support parents and teachers affected by school closures. Join us to build
high-impact product features end-to-end, and to keep kids learning.

We're pragmatic engineers, with a focused collaborative culture that
encourages pairing (over Tuple these days) and iteration. We use
JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Apollo GraphQL, Node/Express, PostgreSQL for the
website, and Python on AWS for data pipelines.

REMOTE candidates are welcome. We prefer remote candidates who have
successfully worked remotely for 2+ years. All interviews are remote over
Zoom, and we expect new hires to start out working remotely for the
foreseeable future.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/) |
[https://joindeleteme.com/](https://joindeleteme.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom - include your resume and desired
salary if possible. No recruiters, thank you.

~~~
Nextgrid
Could you provide some details on the tech stack you're using, and if there
are any restrictions on the "remote" part (US only, etc)?

------
burlesona
Atlassian Statuspage | SF | Full Time | Onsite (but not right now) | Full
Stack & Back End | [https://www.statuspage.io](https://www.statuspage.io)

Statuspage helps companies large and small keep customers informed around
outages and incidents.

We run a Rails backend and a React frontend. Because it's critical for us to
be up when our customers are down, we're more focused on reliability and
uptime than most products.

We're a fun, close-knit crew of 24 in engineering, and about 40 across all
functions. Working inside Atlassian is nice, because we get the big company
perks, but we're still mostly autonomous and it feels like working at a small
company.

I've got several open roles on my team:

1\. Full-Stack Software Engineer. This is most of our team, these folks build
new features and improve our core product. Ideal fit would be familiar with
either React or Rails and excited to learn the other - but we hire people from
any relevant background (full stack web applications). Job link here:
[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/211c4e00-4e...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/211c4e00-4e23-43b3-ba9f-a8f52998e384)

2\. Site Reliability Engineer. Our SREs are the star engineers on our team.
Like the rest of the team they work across the entire stack, but primarily
focus on our Rails backend and the infrastructure we use to serve it to the
world. This is where a lot of the fun happens, as we work hard to make our
systems as robust and resilient as possible. Job link here:
[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/2e8ddab6-3e...](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/detail/2e8ddab6-3e7d-4c68-83ec-b8b5bb0ac3f3)

Happy to answer any questions :)

------
hiltsy
Thoughtexchange | DevOps Engineer | Canada | Full-time | Remote

Thoughtexchange is world’s leading crowd sourcing platform that allows leaders
to connect with every member of their team or community and crowdsource
anonymized answers to open-ended questions.

In this role, you will get to work across many different aspects of the stack:
deployment, server side programming, security, cloud architecture, distributed
Linux systems, performance and monitoring. We are responsible for running all
of Thoughtexchange’s cloud infrastructure.

Work with a modern cloud-native stack that includes Ubuntu, Git, Python,
PostgreSQL, NSQ, Consul, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible and Redis.

Here’s the posting here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thoughtexchange/fdcad899-203d-4e64-a72...](https://jobs.lever.co/thoughtexchange/fdcad899-203d-4e64-a72e-c7c2392f46b4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | REMOTE will be considered | $120k+ | All
engineering team

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. Think of what we are building as a compiler that takes code and
translates it to theorem proving, so that we can build automation that can
understand code almost as close to a human. If it can understand code, with
sufficient compute it can even synthesize it.

For the kinds of technical problems we handle, look at [https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/conference/2019/#program](https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/conference/2019/#program)

We are an all engineering team (including PhDs and ex-Googlers) backed by Y
Combinator, Khosla Ventures and Pantera Capital. We are currently in Seattle
and SF and are looking for people with significant engineering experience.

Contact me at saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com

~~~
ilovejavascript
I see that in your last comment regarding hiring you mentioned an ACM Fellow
(Ras) who was working with you guys, but there is no mention of him now. I am
curious to know if he's still working with your company; if so I would be
extremely interested because I think working with him would be an invaluable
experience.

------
Schweigi
Barracuda Networks | Campbell, CA |
[https://www.barracuda.com](https://www.barracuda.com) | Full-time | Onsite

We are looking for someone to join us at Barracuda. Our team is developing an
innovative security product that focus on sophisticated email attacks. The
product detects and visualizes advanced threats, such as conversation
hijacking and account takeover.

Our positions:

* Principal Frontend Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/o65TbfwZ](http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/o65TbfwZ)

* Principal Backend Engineer: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/oSyhcfwD](http://jobs.jobvite.com/barracuda-networks-inc/job/oSyhcfwD)

You can apply directly using the links. Happy to answer any questions, my
email is in bio.

------
api
ZeroTier is searching for someone on a one-time consulting basis (with
possible ongoing support) to create a macOS Catalina (and future) DriverKit
based Ethernet "tap" driver for use with our ZeroTier network virtualization
product.

[https://www.zerotier.com/](https://www.zerotier.com/)

[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/driverkit](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/driverkit)

It should provide an API that allows the easy creation and destruction of tap
devices, preferably integrate nicely with the Mac network management stuff (so
they show up as normal ports). Support for some kind of zero-copy I/O and
other high performance patterns is needed, and security is important. It
should be able to be included in the App Store assuming Apple allows DriverKit
extensions in there.

------
petrohi
Shoreline.io | Redwood City, CA and REMOTE | Software Engineer (Distributed
Systems) [https://app.trinethire.com/companies/22646-shoreline-
softwar...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/22646-shoreline-software-
inc/jobs/16711-software-engineer-distributed-systems)

Shoreline was founded to reduce operational pain. We have experience building
and operating mission critical databases, cloud services with millions of
hosts, and self tuning feedback control systems. We want to reduce tickets and
improve availability by an order of magnitude through automation. We are well
funded and based in Redwood City, California and Iasi, Romania.

Have you designed, built, and operated distributed systems? Love correctness,
fault tolerance, and scalability? Shoreline is hiring distributed systems
engineers to build our core product: a programmable & distributed control
plane designed for scalability, fault tolerance, and portability.

What you'll be doing

\- Implementing a distributed control plane in Elixir / Erlang and verifying,
formally and through tests, to guarantee correctness and fault tolerance.

\- Defining the semantics of the distributed ops language and implementing the
distributed runtime.

\- Designing & implementing a distributed event recognition and signalling
system.

\- Designing & implementing a distributed metrics subsystem and feedback
control algorithms for distributed control.

\- Build systems with arbitrary scale in mind e.g. millions of nodes.

You'll use standard software development best practices such as version
control and participate in software development processes such as code and
design reviews.

We pay competitively. While this position can be remote, you may be asked from
time to time to travel to and work from the main office located in Redwood
City, CA.

------
ferran_vocdoni
Vocdoni | Frontend Developer | REMOTE Worldwide | Full-Time |
[https://vocdoni.io](https://vocdoni.io) Vocdoni is building an open toolset
for anonymous and universally verifying voting, a participation platform and a
sovereign identity scheme. Using Ethereum & Tendermint and ZK-Snarks

All our code is free open-source. Our open stack makes uses Golang, Flutter &
web technologies (Typescript)

\--

EXPERIENCE

Reactive frameworks, JS, TS or Dart

Strong background in responsive & multi-platform design.

Experience integrating with backend infrastructure & manipulating data
structures

Experience in Flutter (or capacity to learn it) & UI testing frameworks

MUST

Passion for details & minimal design

Good understanding of Web3 & blockchain

General understanding of cryptographic functions

Ability to self-organize & prioritize

\--

Apply here: [https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/front-end-flutter-
developmen...](https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/front-end-flutter-development-
at-vocdoni-remote)

------
xtracto
Paystand | DevOps, Full Stack, SDET | Scotts Valley CA, US. Guadalajara,
Mexico | ONSITE

At Paystand, we are building the next generation B2B payment network. We have
been described as "like Venmo but for B2B payments". We believe that the
current payment infrastructure which was built more than 50 years ago is
obsolete, and full of "intermediaries" each of which is taking a cut on each
payment. We also believe that making a payment is just "moving bits and bytes"
similar to what you do to send an email. You would never think of paying a fee
per number of letters you send in your email, so why do you have to pay a %
when you send a payment? We are a SaaS company whose business model is based
on _features_ (we don't charge payment fees but a monthly SaaS subscription).

Our tech team consists of 9 people, between our Scotts Valley and Guadalajara
office.

DevOps: We are looking for a very experienced DevOps person who will be in
charge of all the infrastructure, and (depending on skills) on building the
Engineering Operations team. Preferably someone at the Senior or Tech Lead
level. [List of skills we are looking for:
[https://bit.ly/2QF3HfI](https://bit.ly/2QF3HfI) ]

SDET (QA Automation Engineer || Test Automation Engineer): Someone who has
experience doing test automation and general QA processes. We are looking for
someone with at least 2 or 3 years of experience who can help us _establish_
QA processes and culture in the team (involvement from early in the product
development cycle and including implementation of automated tests). NEEDS TO
KNOW HOW TO CODE to do test automation.

Full Stack: We are looking for a Mid-Level or Senior Full Stack Engineer to
help us implement a couple of new products that we are working on. Our stack
is NodeJS v12, Angular, MySQL, Kafka, Redis, ElasticSearch, among several
others. Oh yeah, and we do have some Blockchain based technologies.

------
timgl
PostHog | REMOTE, London | Full-stack engineer

PostHog is developer-friendly, open-source product analytics. Graduated YC
W20, we were the most popular b2b software HN launch since 2012 [0]. Our
GitHub repo [1] has 1.7k stars and a growing and active community.

You'll be the first engineering hire. All of your contributions will be open
source. We're remote first and happy to hire anywhere in the world. Looking
for strong full-stack engineers. We use Django + React. If you're a full-stack
engineers who also knows his way around a helm chart that'd be a big +.

Email me at tim@posthog.com to see if we're a good fit :)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732)
[1] [https://github.com/posthog/posthog](https://github.com/posthog/posthog)

------
danjm
MetaMask | Senior Mobile Engineer | Remote |
[https://metamask.io](https://metamask.io)

MetaMask empowers users and builders to transact, raise, share, transfer,
invest, coordinate and distribute value via the decentralized web. We aim to
bring our 1 million+ users a private, secure, robust and delightful user
interface for the ethereum blockchain.

In 2019, we launched our mobile web browser and gained rapid traction. We are
hiring a Senior Mobile Engineer to help lead technical development as we aim
to engage and empower millions of more users.

We are looking for someone with a strong depth of iOS and Android experience,
who can lead feature development in our React Native codebase.

The position is fully remote.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589](https://boards.greenhouse.io/consensys/jobs/1990589)

------
q845712
Evidation Health | software / signal processing / data / analysis / QA /
project mgmg / product management | Santa Barbara, Bay Area, and REMOTE |
Full-time

Evidation Health runs distributed virtual health care studies in partnership
with research, government, non-profit, and for-profit organizations. We're a
mission driven company aiming to use technology to improve health-outcomes for
everyone. Evidation has existed for 7+ years, but I think uniquely in our
current moment it's very obvious the kinds of projects that can be tackled
with distributed virtual health care studies.

Please see all listings at:
[https://evidation.com/careers/](https://evidation.com/careers/)

Note that nearly all of them are looking for some level of existing
experience, we are largely not interviewing jr. candidates at this time.

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink ([https://sentilink.com](https://sentilink.com)) | San Francisco, CA
| On-Site | Data Scientist

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z, Max Levchin
(Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of Visa,
Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

------
domscafidi
Thinknum | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship |
New York

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. Last year, we closed a $11.6M round.

Thinknum is looking for an experienced SRE to join the team in our NYC office.

Requirements:

* An obsession for building scalable, performant, and fault tolerant products

* Experience automating cloud infrastructure using tools such as Ansible, AWS Cloudformation, etc.

* Previous experience enforcing standard development processes through a proper CI workflow

* Basic programming skills

* Degree in Computer Science or related preferred

* Knowledge and experience with AWS

Interested? Apply here:
[https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm](https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm) or drop us a line:
dominic.scafidi@thinknum.com

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

~~~
gargarplex
srosenberg: you've really caught my attention here. I'm likely unqualified for
the job, but I would appreciate any feedback on my approach.

WolframAlpha says ChineseRemainder[{145767, 109572}, {611939, 598463}] is
243085550

So as a golang newbie, and someone who's interested in efficient
representation of strings, I tried this:

    
    
            package main
    
            import (
                    "bytes"
                    "encoding/binary"
                    "fmt"
            )
            import "go.chromium.org/luci/common/data/base128"
    
            func main() {
                    var num1 uint64 = 243085550
                    buf := new(bytes.Buffer)
                    err := binary.Write(buf, binary.LittleEndian, num1)
                    if err != nil {
                            fmt.Println("binary.Write failed on num1:", err)
                    }
                    string1 := base128.EncodeToString(buf.Bytes())
                    fmt.Printf("% s\n", string1)
            }
    
    

Output is wL?p?????

and of course, wLp@inpher.io bounced back.

So any feedback would appreciated in the interest of learning.

I also tried this:

    
    
            package main
    
            import (
                    "fmt"
                    "ekyu.moe/leb128"
            )
    
            func main() {
                    fmt.Printf("%x\n", leb128.AppendUleb128(nil, 243085550))
            }

------
ggcampinho
SumUp | Berlin | (Mid/Senior) Elixir Engineer | Onsite | Visa supported

We are looking for a backend engineer in the Hardware tribe to help us
maintain and improve our devices. Our mPOS and printers delegate a significant
part of the payment logic to the backend, giving us the flexibility and
development speed which our merchants require from us. As a backend engineer,
you will support our team with delivering new features to one of those devices
and maintaining existing ones - transaction flows for different payment
methods, firmware updates, and other integrations with our internal services.
You will also migrate and maintain our terminal backend infrastructure, which
includes assets management, card payment processing, hardware configuration,
logging and monitoring.

[https://grnh.se/c71698002us](https://grnh.se/c71698002us)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company.

Contact me directly with the position you would like to apply: lukasz.madon(
...at..) revolut.com Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

Atm the whole company WFH

~~~
wdb
Not that long ago there was a hiring stop :/

~~~
lukasm
Incorrect.

------
HRSOTHEBYS
Sotheby's | Full-Stack Engineers |Full-time | NYC | Onsite/Remote

Sotheby's (the first international auction house) is hiring senior full-stack
engineers (plus many other data/cloud architect positions) for the data and
machine learning teams. Looking for candidates who want to work closely with
product managers, engineers, designers, and stakeholders across the company.

5+ years of experience in full-stack web development building scalable and
responsive web-based applications Experience with one or more general purpose
programming languages including but not limited to: Python, Ruby, JavaScript,
Java, or Go.

Check out full list of opportunities here: [https://careers-
sothebys.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
sothebys.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=12781-12816-New+York)

------
asmyers1793
Opsani | All Roles | California | Full-time | Onsite/Remote [All remote for
now]

Opsani is an ML-enabled continuous cloud optimization solution to improve
performance and cost. It has raised a Series A from Redpoint Ventures and
Costanoa.

Opsani is building an innovative product using the Agile development framework
and DevOps principles. We believe that both a high-quality team and a high-
quality codebase are critical pieces of our mission. Our stack uses Angular
and Typescript for the front-end, on top of a Python backend with Keras and
Tensorflow powering our ML algorithms. All this is in Docker and Kubernetes
clusters, with continuous deployment making sure your code goes live to users
multiple times every day.

Hiring across engineering and S&M.
[https://www.opsani.com/careers/](https://www.opsani.com/careers/)

------
dmak
AMEX | Senior Backend Engineer (Rails) | Full-time | 6-12 Month Contract |
REMOTE due to COVID-19 - Normally ONSITE | No Visa Sponsorship | Tokyo, Japan

Global Dining Platform Solutions is looking for a Senior Backend Engineer to
join our team and contribute towards our core global dining products. We are
looking for a well-rounded individual who has experience with application and
infrastructure development.

We are looking for someone with the following experience:

\- At least 3 years of production experience with Ruby on Rails.

\- At least 3 years of production experience with Amazon Web Services.

\- At least 2 years of production experience with Docker and container
management services such as AWS ECS.

\- English is required. Japanese is optional, but preferable.

I am looking for someone immediately for our team. If interested please
contact me with your resume and your hourly rate at douglas.mak [at] aexp.com.

------
coziestSoup
Osmo | Computer Vision / Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE
USA| Full-time | www.playosmo.com

We are at the intersection of digital and physical play and learning. We make
educational toys and games for kids. It's a little hard to explain, so I'll
let our website do the explaining (www.playosmo.com).

This is a great opportunity for working in a small (5 right now), driven team
and come up with creative solutions for CV tasks. We work closely with
industrial designers and game developers to create a tightly integrated system
that can detect toys placed in front of the tablet and make them come alive on
the screen.

Osmo was acquired by indian edtech company Byju's last year, but we still
operate as a scrappy, hyper-focused startup with our own product line.

Looks like the job post isn't up on our website yet, so feel free to email me
with your resume (email in bio).

------
rajivm
AuditBoard (3rd on Deloitte Fast 500) is streamlining enterprise risk
management and compliance through our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI, etc). If
you're interested in working at a fast growing company building enterprise
software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Full Stack Engineers
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Senior Product Managers
      - Engineering Managers
      - Senior Front-end Engineers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | Software Engineer (Computer Vision/C++/Python) | Full-time |
Sunnyvale/San Francisco/Fort Lauderdale/Zurich/Tel-Aviv/Toronto

We're looking for engineers and researchers who can help us build the next
generation of our perception systems (SLAM, eye tracking, world modeling, hand
tracking and more).

CV researcher / engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1719911)

Software engineer (high performance C++):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magicleapinc/jobs/1731904)

[https://www.magicleap.com/](https://www.magicleap.com/)

------
bwaine
Stay Nimble | Full Stack Engineer | Anywhere +/-3 GMT | Full Time | Remote

Stay Nimble is a fast-growing, social enterprise start-up building a unique
digital career coaching platform to support millions through career change and
to find their purpose in the new world of work. The platform guides people
through a journey profiling their strengths, using machine-learning algorithms
to suggest well-matched career options and directing them to access best-in-
class learning and career coaching resources tailored for their needs.

Hiring a Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/stay-
nimble/jobs/738982-full-stack-...](https://angel.co/company/stay-
nimble/jobs/738982-full-stack-engineer-java-kotlin-react)

Feel free to reach out to me directly at ben@staynimble.co.uk (I'm the CTO)

------
geekymedic
Geeky Medics | Front-end developer (Bootstrap, Jquery)| Newcastle, UK | Part-
time | Remote | [https://geekyquiz.com](https://geekyquiz.com)

Geeky Medics is a free online education platform for medical students. I
founded it almost 10 years ago and have bootstrapped it to become one of the
most popular educational resources for medical students. We more recently
built out a collaborative quiz platform for the community and now have over
60k users. We have a skilled, remote, UK based Django developer on the team,
who has been working largely solo for 18 months. I’m now looking for an
experienced developer to take over the front-end responsibilities, including
implementation of a new Bootstrap based design to further refine our UI/UX.

If this sounds interesting, you can email me at lewis@geekymedics.com

------
janbernhart
Adyen | Amsterdam | Onsite | Software Engineers (Java) & Infrastructure |
Relocation and Visa supported

Adyen is a leading payments company. Speed is the foundation of our company.
We think fast. We work fast. We launch fast. We're looking for software
engineers that like to have ownership from inception to implementation, have a
critical mindset, and care about quality and security.

Back-end is written in Java, the platform is running on Linux and we are a big
PostgreSQL user.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart@adyen.com or check

[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/infrastructure)

[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development)

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time

Help determine the future of autonomy. Applied Intuition provides software
infrastructure to safely develop, test, and deploy autonomous vehicles at
scale. We've raised from A16Z and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We have a few priority roles we are _actively hiring_ for:

\- Frontend - Senior & Mid-level

\- Senior SWE - Game Engines

\- Sensor Simulation Engineer

\- Software Test Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- SWE (Detroit)

\- Product Designer

\- SWE Generalist (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
strateos
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Principal Architect, Site Reliability Engineer Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE

Strateos is creating a fully automated, integrated, and programmatically
controlled science lab to change how science is performed. Scientists anywhere
can define and (reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and
without investing up-front in a lab facility. Tech stack includes: Linux,
Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React, Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
sergiotapia
Papa is hiring 1 fullstack engineer to join our team. We're fully remote,
great work-life balance and interesting problems to solve that DIRECTLY IMPACT
PEOPLE. We're growing in great directions and building the future of the
company TODAY.

[https://joinpapa.com/](https://joinpapa.com/)

Our stack:

Elixir, Phoenix, Javascript, React (web), React Native, Apollo, Graphql,
Postgres, Aptible.

Great engineering culture, CI/CD, auto-deploys, tests cover all new features
and we're about 80% test backfilled for older features. This position is for
fullstack engineering. mix of elixir and react/javascript.

\---

I'm looking for engineers with at least 3 years of experience. Email me your
CV, LinkedIn and salary requirements to stapia@joinpapa.com - INCLUDE THE WORD
"PINEAPPLE" in the subject so I can group emails easily. Thank you!

------
wasted_intel
Litmus | [https://litmus.com](https://litmus.com) | Boston | Full-Time |
REMOTE

Litmus is building a platform to help email marketers, agencies, and companies
send better email. We write and maintain tools that cater to the email design
process, like creating the HTML/CSS, collaborating with others on the design,
verifying accuracy with email client screenshots, and analyzing campaign
performance.

We're hiring a Rails developer (we do have Vue and Ember in use, too). You'd
work alongside a team of smart, curious, and supportive people working on
challenging problems. Apply here before April 6th:

[http://jobs.litmus.com/apply/6xEByC7zhC/Ruby-On-Rails-
Develo...](http://jobs.litmus.com/apply/6xEByC7zhC/Ruby-On-Rails-Developer)

------
mpolednik
PubNative | Berlin | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://pubnative.net](https://pubnative.net)

We are PubNative, a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers
to enhance their revenue strategy through flexible ad units. Our
infrastructure serves high volume of requests around the world, 24/7/365.

We're looking for Site Reliability Engineer to work on

* managing lifecycle of Kubernetes clusters (in AWS and Packet), observing * everything through Prometheus, developing CI/CD pipelines and generally work * alongside other teams on infrastructure-related tasks.

You can apply online at [https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-
reliability-engin...](https://pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com/o/site-reliability-
engineer-mfd)

------
zopf
Wellth | Playa Vista, CA | Director of Engineering

50% of chronic disease patients don't take their medications as prescribed. We
motivate that 50% with a tech-enabled rewards program, delivered through a
mobile app and image recognition back-end, by paying each person up to
$30/month. That gets them back on track, healthy, and keeps them out of the
hospital.

We just raised a $7mm round and are positioning ourselves for the next two
years of growth. We need you to come lead our engineering team to success.

Stack: TypeScript, React, React Native, Node.js, Apollo GraphQL, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch

Job link:
[https://wellthapp.freshteam.com/jobs/JbwX7-VF37oS/director-o...](https://wellthapp.freshteam.com/jobs/JbwX7-VF37oS/director-
of-engineering)

Send any questions to our CTO, Alec at alec@wellthapp.com

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 20 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers
(marketing, customer service, order management, and other notifications via
text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us) or
email me at mc@postscript.io

------
nickdunkman
Amino | Fullstack engineer | Full-time | San Francisco (all remote for now)

Amino is a healthcare financial wellness platform that helps companies & their
employees navigate the complexities of the US healthcare system & find the
highest value care, which has become even more important of late. We're seeing
major growth in 2020 and are hiring junior/mid-level fullstack engineers to
help us scale & improve our products.

apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aminohealth/jobs/1573195](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aminohealth/jobs/1573195)

[https://amino.com/](https://amino.com/)
[https://amino.com/careers](https://amino.com/careers)

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | REMOTE FIRST COMPANY

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser tech are definitely pulses.

We do continuous integration, continuous deployments, code reviews, code
pairings, profit sharing program (experimental) and most of communication is
async via GitHub. We also value transparency and are a proud organizational
member of the EFF.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
AddeparHiring
Addepar | Full-Time | Engineering | CA,NY,SLC

Addepar is a wealth management platform that provides investors and advisors
with a clear picture of their complex portfolios by aggregating and analyzing
large amounts of financial data in real-time.

As an engineer at Addepar, you will have the opportunity to make a big impact
while solving complex problems and having a lot of ownership to do so! We have
flexible hours/WFH policy, great benefits, and provide clear paths for career
development.

Our tech stack is Java/Python/Javascript (Ember) but we're language/framework
agnostic from a candidate perspective. We're hiring for:

Front-End, backend, full-stack, data, and QA engineers with 3+ years of
experience. [https://grnh.se/774fc9a32us](https://grnh.se/774fc9a32us)

------
webbruce
Printavo | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

I started Printavo from running a screen printing business in college. We
needed simple, software to keep track of our orders as they came in. The
solutions that were available were complicated and expensive. I built Printavo
to fix this.

Today, we're bootstrapped, profitable and a team of 13 in downtown Chicago.
We're looking for an another Software Engineer to join and help us continue to
grow.

Please email bruce@printavo.com to chat more.

Job description: [https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs/661243-sr-software-
en...](https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs/661243-sr-software-engineer-
bootstrapped-product-company)

------
inglor
Testim.io| Multiple Positions| SF, CA / Tel Aviv | Full-time | ONSITE and
Remote (dev jobs are mostly on site) | [https://testim.io](https://testim.io)

Testim.io is hiring fullstack developers, devops engineers, sales engineers
and for a bunch of other ( Testim.io ).

We are a well funded startup based in SF, Tel Aviv and several other locations
working on making E2E automation fun. We use AI/ML to create stable tests and
to stabilize them the more they run. You will be working with talented
engineers and open source contributors.

[https://www.testim.io/careers/](https://www.testim.io/careers/)

You can also contact me directly if you don't like HR. My email is my username
@ gmail. If you prefer a professional email benji@testim.io

------
skayli
Nylas | Multiple roles | Multiple ONSITE locations | Full-time

Nylas is the only unified communications platform that allows developers to
connect to every email, calendar, and contacts provider in the world.

The Nylas Universal APIs are secure, reliable, and easy to use. With a single
integration that can be completed in days, pre-built security and compliance
features, and a 99.99% guaranteed uptime, Nylas removes the complexity of
building and maintaining direct integrations with Gmail, Outlook, Exchange,
and all the rest.

We have a handful of open positions we are currently hiring for in our three
offices (SF, Denver, and NYC) and are looking to build out our fourth in
Toronto. Check out the roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Our mission is to build the Covariant Brain, a universal AI to give robots the
ability to see, reason, and act on the world around them. Bringing AI from
laboratory research to the infinite variability and constant change of our
customers' real-world operations requires new ideas, approaches and
techniques.

We were recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/37WP65Y](http://bit.ly/37WP65Y)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OprXBq](http://bit.ly/2OprXBq)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Full-Stack/Data Visualization Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Success in the real world requires a team that represents that world --
diversity of backgrounds, points of view, and experiences. Our common
denominator: ambitious expectations, love of learning, empathy for those
around us, and a team-first mindset. Curious? Read more about our company and
our engineering culture! [http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
clundberg
Natera | Full-Stack & Back End Software Engineers, QA, SDET, Project Managers
| San Carlos, CA + Austin, TX | ONSITE (remote during isolation) | Full-time,
visa ok

Natera operates genetics lab testing for healthcare in the reproductive +
women's health, organ transplant, and oncology spaces. Engineering builds all
the internal and external software that makes that process flow and gets
diagnostic results to the people.

We're looking to expand engineering capabilities in San Carlos, and build out
a new engineering team in Austin.

Stack includes Java, Spring, Hibernate, Docker, AWS, MySQL, and the typical
myriad other things.

See the full list and/or apply here: [https://www.natera.com/careers/job-
openings](https://www.natera.com/careers/job-openings)

------
jpgross3
Protocol Labs is hiring a REMOTE Research Engineer for our new Resilient
Networks Lab
([https://research.protocol.ai/research/groups/resnetlab/](https://research.protocol.ai/research/groups/resnetlab/)).

Job description can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd2...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd25c72bc3)

ResNetLab supports the research efforts of two of Protocol Labs' flagship
projects: IPFS and libp2p. Its mission is to build resilient distributed
systems, by creating and operating a platform where researchers can
collaborate openly and asynchronously on deep technical work.

------
t1dexchange_qi
T1D Exchange | Junior Analyst/Data Wrangler | Full-Time | Onsite (WFH for now)
| Boston, MA

T1D Exchange is a nonprofit research organization dedicated to accelerating
therapies and improving care for people living with type 1 diabetes.

Follow the below link and it will show a Population Health Analyst role, but
the group is also considering a junior analyst role that will focus on data
cleaning and data wrangling to prep data for senior analysts. Use the same
link to apply.

Required Tech Skills: R (possibly Python), DataFrames, regex, SQL, basic Linux
knowledge

Nice to Have Skills: Background in health industry, EMR Epic back-end, health
coding standards (ICD, SNOMED, CPT, LOINC, Etc.) H1B Visa: Can't provide

[https://tinyurl.com/vzuwn8g](https://tinyurl.com/vzuwn8g)

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite / Remote

[https://datagrail.io/careers](https://datagrail.io/careers)

Help us build data privacy as a service.

Data privacy / data protection should be a no-brainer, but the reality is that
many organizations were not built with privacy in mind (the HN crowd knows all
too well), so we're looking to make this not suck. In doing so, we'll give
consumers better control over their data without all the needless hurdles one
currently confronts.

Our stack (and growing):

* aws (codedeploy, rds, athena, etc) * ruby/rails, react * a bit of python, go and likely to grow * integrations with redshift, mysql, oracle db, snowflake, s3 data lakes, and more.

If interested, email me (co-founder & cto): iz|at|datagrail.io

------
luciayhuang
Osmind | Lead Engineer and iOS Engineer| Bay Area | Full-time | Onsite [all
remote for now]

Osmind is building a care platform for FDA-approved psychedelic medicine. We
build software to guide treatment-resistant mental health patients through the
treatment journey, including a booking platform & community, patient-facing
app, and provider tools.

We're a team of two Stanford grad students (med school and business school)
and are looking for our first engineering teammates focused on full stack web
development and iOS. We're looking for folks who are passionate about shaking
up our broken mental health system and building something from the ground up.

Description and contact info here:
[https://osmind.org/job](https://osmind.org/job)

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is reinventing the way people spend money and discover their favorite
new services and brands.

We are backed by Y-Combinator amongst a list of other notable investors, are a
team of talented product, engineering, and design oriented people with
experience working at established companies and startups like Apple, American
Express, Acorns, HotelTonight.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
namrata13
Lambda School (YC S17) | Product Managers, Salesforce Admins, Engineers | San
Francisco, Utah | ONSITE, Remote | Fulltime

Lambda School is building the world’s best and risk-free coding school.
Students pay nothing until they get a high-paying job. We’re on a mission to
unlock everyone’s potential regardless of circumstance by becoming the best
place in the world to launch a new career.

We are hiring rock star Product Managers, Salesforce Admins and FullStack
Engineers.

(1) Product Manager: [https://bit.ly/3dnXJcK](https://bit.ly/3dnXJcK)

(2) FullStack Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/lambda-
fullstack](http://bit.ly/lambda-fullstack)

If you are interested, please email namrata@lambdaschool.com (no recruiting
agencies please!)

------
dest
Streamroot | Paris, FR | Full-Time | Technical Product Manager, Lead Dashboard
Developer, SRE Engineer

Streamroot is hiring again! We're looking for engineers to join our team in
Paris, to build the next generation or our client-side content delivery
products.

More about Streamroot: providing innovative OTT delivery solutions for media
groups, internet companies and global businesses, Streamroot mesh delivery,
e-CDN and multi-CDN orchestration technologies customize content delivery to
each viewer, offering broadcasters a key competitive advantage, enhanced
quality of service and greater audience reach.

Apply here and mention you saw the post on HN
[https://streamroot.io/careers/](https://streamroot.io/careers/)

------
z-cam
ChargeLab | Team Lead | Toronto, ON | ONSITE (WFH for now) | FULL-TIME

ChargeLab ([https://www.chargelab.co/](https://www.chargelab.co/)) is the
Android of EV charging: we make hardware-agnostic software for managing
networks of EV chargers. I'm the founder & CEO.

We're hiring a team lead to manage and scale up our existing team of 7
developers (local & remote). You should be full-stack but most comfortable
with back-end (Spring Boot, Java, Hibernate, jOOQ, AWS).

Competitive salary + 1–5% equity.

We interviewed with YC in Mountain View twice before raising funding from VCs
& Angels and focusing on building our company in Toronto.

[https://indeedhi.re/2UycH7l](https://indeedhi.re/2UycH7l)

My email: zak@chargelab.co

------
rcantu
Ad Hoc | Full Time | Remote | At Ad Hoc we build government digital services
that are fast, efficient, and usable by everyone.|

Senior Software Engineer - FHIR Developer Evangelist (remote)-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adhocteam/jobs/4480153002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adhocteam/jobs/4480153002)
\- Senior Software Engineer ACO (remote) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/adhocteam/jobs/4655244002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/adhocteam/jobs/4655244002)

Ad Hoc brings small teams of highly skilled professionals from the private
sector to build government software right the first time.

Send questions to recruiting@adhocteam.us

------
lgas
Interos, Inc. | Haskell Engineer | ONSITE Arlington, VA | Full-Time

My team at Interos is hiring Haskell engineers. Feel free to contact me at
jevans at interos.ai with any questions. NB. While this is ultimately an on-
site position we are currently working fully remotely until the COVID-19
situation is resolved.

Apply here: [https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/#haskell-software-
engineer](https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/#haskell-software-engineer)

We are also hiring for Data Science, Python, DevOps, Product Management,
Marketing, JavaScript/TypeScript, Designers and more. See
[https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/](https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/)

------
aaronkurz
Tuune | London, Singapore and REMOTE global | CTO, Engineering Manager

We're going to help the world cope with the explosion in remote working caused
by Covid19. No more lifeless, Windows XP-esque videoconferences — our product
will use technology as it should be: enhancing the human experience.

To achieve our mission, we need to build an enterprise-grade videoconferencing
platform that is 10X better than other tools out there, and we need to do it
fast.

We started 3 weeks ago and have secured an initial round of funding. Now
looking for a world-class CTO and engineering manager. Particular interest in
those with solid experience in building WebRTC, high scalability platforms,
voice and conversation ML/AI, or signal processing.

Contact work@tuune.com. I'm one of the co-founders, Aaron.

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare? * Problem:
Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure
clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural
language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for
researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and
scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and
international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among
others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE
emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to
make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice
excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

IOMED | NLP Data Scientist| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite Are you
looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python and Data Science libraries (pandas, numpy), general ML knowledge, experience with NN (libraries: keras, tensorflow) and NLP * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
hodgesrm
Altinity | Multiple ClickHouse engineering positions | REMOTE in North America
and Europe| Full-time | Competitive Salary and Equity

Hello! We are Altinity, a fast-growing database startup with a distributed
team spanning from California to Eastern Europe. Our business is to make
customers successful with ClickHouse, the leading open source data warehouse.
Our customers range from ambitious startups to some of the most well-known
enterprises on the planet. And we are looking for people to join us!

* Data Warehouse Implementation Engineer

* Data Warehouse Support Manager

* Data Warehouse Support Engineer

* Various product engineering positions

If you have experience with ClickHouse and want to join, check out our jobs
here:

[https://www.altinity.com/careers](https://www.altinity.com/careers)

------
humbleferret
LayerTwo | [https://layertwo.info/](https://layertwo.info/) | Junior and
Senior Backend Engineers (Rust) | London, U.K. | Full Time | ONSITE

LayerTwo is the first Bitcoin derivatives trading engine that uses the
Lightning Network to allow traders to instantly trade without exposing their
funds to seizure, theft or long transfer times.

We're big fans of Rust and have built everything from the ground up with it.
We are looking for senior and junior backend engineers to join our team.

For questions or to apply reach out to careers@layertwo.info / apply at
[https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs](https://angel.co/company/layertwo/jobs)

------
stuartposin
XCLAIM | Full-Stack Engineers (3) | Full-Time, Onsite/Flexible | Los Angeles,
CA | [https://www.x-claim.com](https://www.x-claim.com) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/x-claim/4d8ca469-3225-45fb-9d9b-c5231c...](https://jobs.lever.co/x-claim/4d8ca469-3225-45fb-9d9b-c5231ccd0457)

We are looking for full-stack engineers who want to help us disrupt the
bankruptcy claims trading market. On its face, that doesn't sound too
exciting, but this might help: the value of the trading market is roughly
$500,000,000,000 pre-recession.

We are pre-production.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, GraphQL, React/Redux (TypeScript).

If you have any questions or interest, email me: stuart@x-claim.com.

------
innagadadavida
Machine Learning Engineer - [https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200154882/ise-proactive...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200154882/ise-proactive-machine-learning-engineer?team=MLAI)

Have you ever scheduled a virtual meeting and received a suggestion to call
into it at the right moment? Have you connected your Bluetooth headphones and
received a suggestion to listen to your favorite podcast?

We add intelligence across the iOS platform, build state-of-the-art privacy
preserving on-device personalized models, and need your help! You will work on
features that accelerate and delight millions of Apple users.

------
pthieu
Commit | Toronto, On, Canada | Fullstack/Senior Software Engineer or DevOps
Engineers | Full-time

Site: Remote (Canada only)

Techstack: React/redux, Golang/node.js, GraphQL, Postgres, AWS/GCP, Docker,
Kubernetes/Terraform/EKS

Commit ([https://commit.dev](https://commit.dev)) is trying to improve the
engineering career experience by 10x and de-risk the path that engineers have
to take. No need to worry about balancing passion versus stability, we become
the buffer so you can continue to learn and grow.

Contact phong@commit.dev or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pthieu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pthieu/) if
you're interested in a chat.

------
agrinman
Akamai | Cambridge, MA | Full time

Role: Principal Software Engineer

Descripton: The Enterprise Security space is thriving and Akamai is leading
the way in exciting new areas! We are looking for a Principal Software
Engineer to help develop a new product that will continue to drive Akamai’s
Zero Trust platform as the world-wide leader. You will be crucial in the
architecture and development of a new best-in-class security product working
on everything from protocol design to implementation.

We're using Rust as the core language for our product!

Contact:
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-
software-engineer-12795?et=mR8k8Rtl)

~~~
neuracnu
+1 for Akamai here; the TPM roles are excellent for SDEs who have hung up
their coding hats for more managerial roles. And none of us are being forced
to come into the office at the moment.

------
mar225
Known2U | Full Stack Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | USA Only

Small bootstrapped company in the ETL integration space. Looking for a full
stack developer to help us build out our platform. Our core technologies are
built around the java ecosystem(e.g. spring boot, apache camel). Ideal
candidate would have experience working with java and associated technologies
as well as a familiarity with sql and javascript. Depending on your
comfort/desire besides working on the core of the product there are
opportunities to work with a modern javascript framework and to help with our
cloud build out. Looking for a pragmatic individual to help us improve our
product and process.

Contact: careers at known2u.com mention you saw the post on hn

------
jacobilinden
Linden Lab (Tilia) | Backend Software Developer (Golang) | Full-time | Remote
in CA, CO, FL, GA, MA, NH, TX, VA, WA

Tilia is an emerging FinTech company that makes it possible for game companies
to pay content creators for their game content. We are a small team of hard
workers solving hard problems. We value work-life balance, have great senses
of humor, trust each other, and embrace the habit of continual improvement.

We're looking for someone who shares those values and who is already
productive in Golang.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lindenlabcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lindenlabcom/view/P_AAAAAAHAACnMU3BmZ95DEM)

------
keithwarren
SEEKING FREELANCER | Louisville KY | 100% Remote Fern Creek is a software
consulting company. We build stuff for other people, usually in .NET on Azure
but we do other stuff occasionally. The company has been around since I
started consulting independently about 20 years ago. Recently I started taking
on larger projects that need more people.

Right now I have immediate need for a QA engineer. This role is a 10 week
contract to write unit tests and integration tests in C# against an asp.net
core solution. If you are good, we will give you more work and if you prefer a
W2 arrangement we can do that. Seriously - need someone soon. Right candidate
hits my email today could be working this week.

Shoot me a message at jobs at ferncreeksoftware.com

------
jdiaz5513
Hinge Health | Security Analyst | San Francisco, CA or Portland, OR | REMOTE
(only during COVID-19 pandemic, FT remote possible) |
[https://www.hingehealth.com/careers](https://www.hingehealth.com/careers)

As a healthcare company providing pain relief and alternatives to surgical
treatment for those with chronic musculoskeletal (joint) pain, we play a
critical role during the pandemic to help people stay healthy, safe, and calm.
We do this by delivering a mobile app, motion sensors, and a remote health
coach with zero direct human interaction.

With physical therapy offices closing around the United States, we are quickly
becoming one of very few options people have available for managing their
chronic pain. Our interventions have been proven to keep people away from
hospitals for surgery, and during these times that can be a life-saving
intervention.

The whole organization is preparing to go to war with SARS-CoV-2 by doing
whatever it takes to continue supporting those who are still healthy enough to
exercise. Given that there are criminals already taking advantage of the
pandemic, the job of securing our organization is more important than ever.

Our security analysts are instrumental in helping ensure we do right by our
legal and contractual obligations, as well as protecting the actual security
of our patients' data. If the two are ever at odds with each other, securing
the data always takes priority without question. Security analysts also help
us maintain our advanced secure-by-default and secure-by-design posture by
providing expert guidance as we expand in IT and R&D.

We're looking for someone with serious technical chops, a sharp eye that never
misses a single detail, excellent writing skills, and the kind of
tenaciousness that means no resting on an incident until a true root cause is
found.

If you're interested in applying, send an email to the following email
address: anVsaWFuK2huMjAyMDAzQGhpbmdlaGVhbHRoLmNvbQ==

(I will not disclose the encoding method – consider this part of the screening
process. Best of luck!)

------
jespern
Arweave | DevOps/SRE | Berlin, San Francisco, New York | Full Time | Remote

Arweave is a new type of storage that backs data with sustainable and
perpetual endowments, allowing users and developers to truly store data
forever – for the very first time.

As a collectively owned hard drive that never forgets, Arweave allows us to
remember and preserve valuable information, apps, and history indefinitely. By
preserving history, it prevents others from rewriting it.

Hiring DevOps/SRE folks: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/350106/devops-
arweave-arweave](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/350106/devops-arweave-arweave)
\-- feel free to reach out to me directly at jesper@arweave.org

------
edtech_startup
LearnerShape, AI-driven workforce skills startup Ruby on Rails developer Full-
time (part time possible for right candidate) £45-60K (depending on
experience) plus equity Central London (remote in UK for right candidate)

We are looking for a creative, ambitious Ruby on Rails web developer to help
us address one of the key education problems posed by technological change:
the need for workforces and individuals to retrain and learn new skills for
new roles. We are an early-stage startup with substantial funding from
Innovate UK, the UK’s government innovation agency.

We are developing a web-based platform that uses data science and machine
learning to model individuals’ competences and target skills, then make job
and learning recommendations. We are looking for a web developer with strong
experience with HTML/CSS, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript and jQuery, and experience
with both frontend (browser) and backend (Rails) programming. You would also
interact and assist with our overall tech stack, which runs on Amazon Web
Services, and includes core services implemented using Python, PostgreSQL and
Flask.

We have highly experienced founders, strong partnerships, and links with
academia. You would work with our small, growing development team and a UI/UX
designer to develop the front end of our platform, using adaptive/responsive
design for multiple devices, according to a well-defined roadmap. You must
have the ability to work independently and develop your own ideas, while being
a team player. You should be comfortable with a fast-moving, collegial and
sometimes high-pressure startup environment.

Required skills:

-Strong experience with Ruby on Rails (our web backend service)

-Excellent knowledge of HTML/CSS, the DOM and AJAX/HTTP requests

-Strong experience with JavaScript, including jQuery

-Experience with adaptive/responsive web design

-Familiarity with SQL (ideally PostgreSQL) and ActiveRecord in Rails

-Familiarity with agile and test-driven development

Applications to jobs@learnershape.com

------
VerySune
Velocity Black | London, UK | Senior Software Engineer VISA | ONSITE

TypeScript, Node.js, React/React Native, Google Cloud Platform and Kubernetes

Velocity is a rapidly growing, but mature startup. We are building new and
innovative technologies for a niche, but profitable, industry. Products
include precise, enterprise grade SaaS systems, consumer and customer agent
apps, white labelling and SDKs, voice control and AI/ML recommendation logic.

Great opportunity for talented engineers, competitive salary and compelling
stock options package.

More or our StackOverflow page:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/velocity-
black](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/velocity-black)

------
bleakleyc
Warby Parker | Senior Data Engineer | New York, NY or Remote | Full-time |
Onsite

Warby Parker is out to prove that businesses can scale, be profitable, and do
good in the world. We’re on the lookout for a motivated Data Engineer to help
build, scale, and maintain our ETL pipelines and to help develop integrations
between our rapidly growing tech systems and our data warehouse. As a member
of the Data Engineering team your efforts to collect, organize, and share data
will impact nearly every employee and will be highly visible across the
company.

* [https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920992](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/1920992)

------
freeslugs
I run a dev shop called Bauhaus Labs (bauhauslabs.com) we build mobile and web
apps. Looking for extra hands on deck, open to part time, REMOTE, and INTERNS.
If you have exp with react, react native, rails or python, hit me up! Email is
contact@bauhauslabs.com

------
jacquesc
Sequoia Capital | Full Time | Platform Engineer |
[https://www.sequoiacap.com](https://www.sequoiacap.com)

We're growing our technology team to shape the future of investing. Hiring
right now for a Platform Engineer, an Application Engineer, and a Security
Analyst. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Python, Javascript (Vue, React),
Postgres, Spark/Scala, Nginx, AWS & Heroku. More info here:
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/NQuZBdP2](https://share.getcloudapp.com/NQuZBdP2)

Menlo Park preferred. REMOTE can be considered as well.

Please email me if you are interested in any of these roles. I'll respond
fast. crocker@sequoiacap.com

------
mistidoi
Relevant Healthcare Technologies | Various Engineering, Design, and Product
Roles | Full-time, Onsite | New York City |
[https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs](https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs)

Relevant builds workflow and analytics tools for healthcare non-profits that
provide care to the underserved in the US. We're a bootstrapped and mission-
driven company filled with passionate and lovely humans who are lucky to get
to work on interesting problems for unimpeachably good actors in the
healthcare space. Come join us!

Our tech stack is PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails, React, d3.js, and weensy bit of Go.

If you have any questions, reach out to me directly at
brandon@relevant.healthcare (no dot com).

Thanks!

------
louiskottmann
Hexagonal | Experienced Frontend Developer | France, Netherlands | Full-time |
REMOTE

Hexagonal is a web agency built around Faveod, which is macro-programming on
top of Rails.

Our client are big French companies that are sick and tired of the old
contracting way of doing things.

We do everything from idea to execution and long-term maintenance. That is
project definition, project management, design (real, with artists), frontend,
backend, devops, and infrastructure.

We wanted to make the company where we would have loved to work. It is remote-
first, there are no offices. Many standard benefits and not-so-standard ones,
like the often talked but rarely practiced several week-long retreats per year
with everybody in a fun location.

Apply at cv@hexagonalconsulting.com

------
ecjob
Sourceability | Multiple Engineering and Design Positions | Full-Time | Remote
(US Remote or Berlin)

Sourceability is an international Electronic Component Distributor currently
building a Global E-Commerce Marketplace and related tools for our customers.
Our e-commerce website can be found at
[https://sourcengine.com](https://sourcengine.com).

Join a team of enthusiastic software engineers working on digitizing the
Electronic Components industry through a Catalog system that is utilized by
both internal and external consumers to create/access information and
inventory for over half a billion electronic components.

Our application ingests and exposes millions of records per day through
various APIs. You’ll have the opportunity to work in an environment where
tests are essential, and performance is critical. You’ll work closely with the
Product team to understand the business’s requirements and create solutions
for their problems.

Since our application is a cornerstone of the ecosystem you’ll have the
opportunity to influence architectural decisions across the ecosystem through
collaboration with other engineers.

Our team’s development process is designed so that every engineer on our team
has an equal opportunity to add value to the organization through
architectural decisions, participating in planning, completing code reviews,
and helping to steer the direction of the product. Our team collaborates
closely with each other and the other teams to help everyone to succeed and
achieve their objectives.

Our Tech Stack: PHP 7.4 (Symfony 4), RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Redis, Postgres
(> 1 billion records), Citus (500M+ records), Docker, Kubernetes

Remote, Backend Engineer
[https://j.brt.mv/ATS/jb.do?reqGK=27383085](https://j.brt.mv/ATS/jb.do?reqGK=27383085)

Other openings in Engineering, Product, & Design:
[https://j.brt.mv/ATS/ax.do?refresh=true&portalGK=20835](https://j.brt.mv/ATS/ax.do?refresh=true&portalGK=20835)

------
victorkab
Truework | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full
time | Onsite | [https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly

Technologies used:

Django / React (Typescript) / Celery / AWS Lambda /And more :-)

More information here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/monicamelton/2019/07/30/truewor..).

Truework | Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

[See above for description about Truework]

As a data-scientist at Truework, you'll be working on large employment,
income, and demographic datasets. You'll help make sense of information about
millions of people and help standardize the way we understand work and income.

For example, you can play with our title normalization API:

[https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-
title](https://www.truework.com/docs/api#normalize-a-title)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, info on my profile

------
sabrinavidal
Kolonial.no / Senior Software Engineers / Fulltime / On-site / Oslo, Norway

Kolonial.no a Norwegian scale-up that has been building tech and logistics
since 2013 - to challenge the ways we do grocery shopping.

Building everything from end-user product experiences to logistics and
distribution.

We are hiring for software engineers who will be a part of our visionary
Product & Tech team organised in cross-functional product teams with software
engineers, designers, product managers and data scientists.

For more check out:
[https://careers.kolonial.no/jobs/](https://careers.kolonial.no/jobs/)

Stack: Python, Django, React, GCP and more.

------
iaresee
Marqeta | Oakland, CA, USA | Full Time | REMOTE | Java Language Specialist |
[https://marqeta.com/careers](https://marqeta.com/careers)

My Production Experience team is looking to guide the Java development
experience for the engineering organization and we'd like to add someone to
the team who has a deeper understanding of the Java language and building low-
friction Java development environments in a monorepo framework.

We're building a microservice SDLC around a Java, bazel, Drone, EKS and
Datadog tooling. It's early days and there's a chance to have a huge impact on
how Java development happens at Marqeta over the long term.

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE or ONSITE, FULL-TIME
| [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
ingojoseph
PEXELS.COM | RUBY ON RAILS | REMOTE

Pexels is one of the 1k most visited websites in the world
([https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank](https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/pexels.com#card_rank)).
We're a platform to find free stock photos and videos. We're a small team
looking for a (backend) Ruby on Rails developer to help us grow even bigger.
Apply here: [https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-
backend-r...](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/406774-remote-backend-ruby-
on-rails-developer)

~~~
Syntaf
EDIT: URL is fine now!

Heads up do not go to the URL in this post, it's a typo and takes you to a
spam site. Actual URL is Pexels.com

~~~
dang
I've fixed the typo above (originally it said PEXLES.COM). Thanks!

------
stanchion
Very Real Help | Nashville, TN | Backend Software Engineer | Fulltime | Onsite
or Remote

Very Real Help is developing a social VR application that will be widely
accessible to millions of people who struggle from mental health issues. We
will provide immediate, 24/7 access to mental health support through fun
immersive environments. Last year, more than 70,000 people died from drug-
related overdose deaths, and over 50 million people experienced depression and
anxiety. We believe that VRH can address these issues by providing a new type
of intervention.

Our technology stack includes: Unity, C#, Azure PlayFab, AWS, and
Node/Meteor/Javascript.

To apply, please email dev@veryrealhelp.com

------
bensedat
Tinfoil Security (Synopsys Software Integrity Group) | Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA / Mountain View, CA | Full-time

We're hiring for the Tinfoil Security engineering team at Synopsys! We're
looking for engineers at all skill levels to continue developing Tinfoil's
Webapp and API security tools. We have a close-knit team and a diverse tech
stack (Elixir, Ruby, Javascript/Typescript, Go).

[https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWE2](https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWE2)
[https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2](https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2)

------
derrekl
CareRev | Los Angeles, CA | Data, Product, Web, Back-end/API, Android, Tools

We provide software to Hospitals, Clinics, and Surgery Centers to fill more
RN, CNA, Tech, and MA shifts where needed with staff and/or external
workforce.

We are super busy on account of the novel coronavirus, so this is brief. Help
us get healthcare professionals to the right place at the right time to
provide the best care possible.

Tech Stacks: Android - Kotlin; Web - Elm w/ Legacy React; API -
Rails/Postgresql/Redis; Tools - Same as API + ActiveAdmin (will be retiring AA
soonish for custom tools); Data - greenfield you decide

Product Manager: Classic product stuff + building out the team

email derrek - techjobs at carerev.com

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles

We develop a wide range products including: AutoExtract - API for automated
e-commerce and article extraction from web pages using Machine Learning.
Crawlera - smart crawling proxy Scrapy Cloud - a cloud platform for running
spiders Data on Demand - turn-key web scraping services and more!

Come join our fully remote team of over 180 people in 30 countries.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that build and transfer datasets of
thousands of millions of records, as well as build the systems that deliver
data to current Fortune 500 companies and startups building great products on
top of our stack.

Scrapinghub has benefited from Open Source throughout our history. As a way to
give back to the community everybody on our team has a chance to contribute to
Open Source projects, find out more on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Here are some of our open positions (Check out our website for a full list):
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Big Data/AI): You will be designing and
implementing distributed systems: large-scale web crawling platform,
integrating Deep Learning based web data extraction components, working on
queue algorithms, large datasets.

\- DevOps Engineer: work closely with our Crawlera developers to make their
lives easier through creating automations and handle everything around
running, deploying and upgrading the application.

Python Developer: join our Delivery team to work on web crawler development
with Scrapy, our flagship open source project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

If you have any further questions, please feel free to reach me directly at
jessica@scrapinghub.com

------
danieltoshea
BlueOwl LLC | Privacy, Backend, Data Engineering, Front End, SDET, Analytics |
San Francisco, CA or Portland, OR | ONSITE hiring distributed during the
pandemic.

We’re here to create a safer, happier and more mindful future for all with the
help of data science, engineering, design, and mobile technology. We're
starting by reinventing insurance, by rethinking the technologies that enable
it, but our true goal is to build a platform that rewards people for driving
well — creating safer roads with fewer accidents in the process.

Apply online -
[https://jobs.lever.co/blueowl/](https://jobs.lever.co/blueowl/)

~~~
moriartyj
All of these seem to be in CA and RI. Is there actually something in Portland?

------
jobseeker990
Kind of tone-deaf these all say "onsite"

~~~
dshacker
I mean, on-site once this all dies down, meanwhile we are all WFH.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing scale-ups in the Netherlands. We currently
have several open engineering positions to join our team in Utrecht. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems,
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform, Nix

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

Open positions:

\- Product Owner: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/product-
owner](https://jobs.channable.com/o/product-owner)

\- Python Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-
engineer-utrech...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-engineer)

\- Haskell Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-
engineer-utrec...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-engineer-
utrecht)

We also welcome open applications: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-
application](https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-application)

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to any of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Languages: Python, Rust, C (And anything else client side as needed)

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
datadogtr
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/72e6d4551us](https://grnh.se/72e6d4551us)

------
ahazell
Poly AI | Various Engineers, other roles | Full-Time | Onsite (flexible WFH) |
London UK PolyAI aspires to lead the digital transformation of customer
services through conversational AI technologies. We believe the best team will
consist of people with diverse perspectives, ideas, and cultures, reflecting
the multicultural and multilingual background of our customers. Our careers
website can be found here:
[https://www.polyai.com/careers/](https://www.polyai.com/careers/) Please
email ash@poly-ai.com should you wish to apply/ ask any questions!

------
adaly25
EPIC! | Redwood City, CA | Full Time | Onsite (Remote during shelter in place)
[https://www.getepic.com/careers](https://www.getepic.com/careers)

Epic gives millions of families and classrooms instant, unlimited access to
thousands of books, videos and quizzes from leading publishers to help kids
everywhere read, learn and grow. We are having our moment as we reach more
users through our online learning platform available to kids everywhere during
this difficult time

Actively hiring: Senior PHP Backend Engineer, __Social Media Manager, __User
Research Lead, __Senior Product Designer

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

~~~
Nostromos
To clarify, REMOTE - North America AND Remote - EU.

------
apollo-fusion
Apollo Fusion | Power Electronics Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE (partial WFH)
| SF Bay Area, CA | Apollo Fusion
([https://www.apollofusion.com](https://www.apollofusion.com)) makes electric
propulsion systems for the big satellite constellations which will deliver
internet around the globe. Currently we have an onsite opening for a Power
Electronics Engineer in the bay area. See more at
[https://apollofusion.com/careers.html](https://apollofusion.com/careers.html)
and apply here: jobs@apollofusion.com

~~~
btotes
Do you hire Canadians? Also, are you open to Power Electronics interns?

------
McSido
SPARETECH | Stuttgart, Germany | (Senior) Software Engineers | Full-time |
ONSITE (Remote possible) |

SPARETECH is a data driven spare part management startup.

Our customers (top players in the automotive industry, among others) use our
system to easily identify and purchase spare parts for their machines. We
accomplish this by working with a data-driven modern technology stack with the
aim of providing our customers with the world’s first-ever information
retrieval system for machine spare parts.

Stack: Kotlin, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

[https://www.sparetech.io](https://www.sparetech.io)

E-Mail: recruiting@sparetech.io

------
aeneaswiener
Cytora | London, United Kingdom | Full Time | ONSITE (WFH currently due to
covid) | Golang, JavaScript and Python |
[https://cytora.com](https://cytora.com)

I'm the CTO at Cytora, a small and experienced B2B product team laser focused
on bringing technology to transform the commercial insurance industry.

Using our API platform, insurers can underwrite more accurately and
efficiently, and deliver fairer prices to their customers.

Our engineering team are proud to be one of the best places to build data
products in Go, deployed on a strong core platform and cloud-native
architecture.

Email me at aeneas AT cytora.com to learn more

------
xmpir
Prescreen | Vienna, Austria | DevOps/BE/QA Engineers & Product Managers |
ONSITE | Full Time

Prescreen is one of Europe’s fastest growing HR tech startups. We are a small
but highly effective team delivering value to our users fast and in high
quality. Working here still feels like in a startup but we do have some of the
benefits of being a post-exit company (financial stability, 30 days of yearly
paid vacation, all kinds of benefits...)

All our positions are listed on our homepage:
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers/](https://prescreen.io/en/careers/)

------
iduuck
Fintory / Various Engineers / Full-Time / Onsite or Remote (flexible WFH) /
Duisburg / Germany

We are a young Germany based start-up that wants to change the way people
interact with finance. In simple terms: we concept, design and develop digital
products for the finance industry.

\---

 __We are currently looking for: __

• Front-End Developer with React

• and Back-End Developer with Ruby on Rails experience

• as well as React Native Developer

to contribute to the development team.

If we piqued your curiosity, we would love to hear from you! Please send your
application at our application platform
[https://fintory.join.com](https://fintory.join.com).

------
x110dc
News Revenue Hub | REMOTE | part-time frontend developer

We help news organizations build financial sustainability— because we need
quality journalism now more than ever. More here:
[https://fundjournalism.org/about](https://fundjournalism.org/about)

We're looking for a part-time frontend developer. Experience with Vue and SPAs
is helpful. This role will also have the opportunity to work on backend/DevOps
tech (Python, Docker, Postgres, Salesforce, Stripe, Heroku, GCP) if they're
interested, but this is primarily frontend.

Contact me at daniel+hiring at fundjournalism dot org.

------
blueski
Zumper | San Francisco, CA + Providence, RI | Engineering, Product, Design,
Sales

Zumper is building the future of apartment rentals, making renting an
apartment as easy as booking a hotel. We've just raised a $60M series D, and
are now the largest privately held rental marketplace in the US (one in three
Americans will use us this year). We're proud to be one of Inc Magazine's
"Best Places to Work" and have a solid technology stack + lots of interesting
problems to work on at scale.

Open roles: [https://www.zumper.com/jobs](https://www.zumper.com/jobs)

------
richardzyx
Shell Hydrogen | IT Product Manager | Boston, MA | Full-time & Onsite

Shell Hydrogen is looking to hire a Product Manager to interface with IT
processes and get IT related projects through the pipeline.

We are looking for someone with a technical background and has extensive
experience in working with enterprise processes.

If you want questions, feel free to reach out to me at
richard.zhangATshell.com

Link to job post: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/product-manager-
hydrog...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/product-manager-hydrogen-
shell-JV_IC1154532_KO0,24_KE25,30.htm?jl=3514842039)

------
no-cigar
CMDTY | Full stack, Senior Developers | London, New York (NY) | Full-Time |
[https://cmdtymkt.com/careers](https://cmdtymkt.com/careers) We are disrupting
the physical commodity supply chain. Looking for mid to senior level backend
and full-stack developers. Current stack is React, Redux, Python, Postgres.
More info on London roles also on Silicon Milkroundabout:
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/company/cmdty](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/company/cmdty)

------
Souzawolf
Zup Innovation - Brazilian Company Acquired by Itau Unibanco. One of the
biggest consulting companies in technology and digital transformation in
Brazil territory.

We are looking for all developers, PMs and jedis to join our team to build the
next step in digital banking, telecommunications and tech foundation.

For devs by devs. [https://www.zup.com.br/vagas](https://www.zup.com.br/vagas)
My Linkedin Profile -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/souzawolf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/souzawolf/)

------
bwang29
Polarr | Frontend, Backend, Data Eng, PM | Bay Area Full-time
[https://www.polarr.com/careers](https://www.polarr.com/careers)

Polarr has the largest repository of user created visual effects in the world.
We help creators make, distribute, and monetize their own visual languages
through a ecosystem of apps. We're building our first community product (in
stealth). We're backed by the same early investors of Twitter, Tumblr, Giphy
and Patreon with founders from Stanford engineering and senior leadership from
Twitch, Airbnb and Google.

------
goatherders
RAINCLOUD | Account Executive | Austin, TX | remote | Full TIme |
www.rncld.com

RAINCLOUD provides top of funnel lead generation to technology companies. We
create conversations and set meetings/demos.

We're 2 years old, based in Austin yet fully distributed with people in
Canada, Spain, Ukraine, USA, and India

Looking for more Rainmakers whose job is to outbound (phone and email) to
generate interest in the products and services our clients offer. Great gig
for people who love tech but aren't engineers themselves.

Email jake at rncld dot com with CV/resume and the name of your favorite movie
in the subject line.

------
paigeferg
Cesium | Philadelphia, PA | UI/UX Developer | cesium.com/careers

Cesium is an end-to-end geospatial platform that unleashes the potential of 3D
data by making it easy for developers to visualize, analyze, and share 3D
content.

We’re looking for a front-end UI/UX engineer to design and build elegant
interfaces and effective workflows for our products. You’ll embed with our
engineering teams to help craft intuitive workflows, improve the UX/UI design
or our tools and custom apps - and then turn these designs into code.

For more info on that role and others, please visit: cesium.com/careers

------
bucket2015
Vena Solutions | Various engineering openings | Full-time, Onsite | Toronto,
Canada | [https://careers.venasolutions.com/job-
board/#](https://careers.venasolutions.com/job-board/#)

Vena is a Toronto-based rapidly growing startup with 300+ employees. We build
Financial Planning and Analysis (FP&A) software that's based on an Excel
plugin.

Looking for developers of all seniority levels to help build new features as
well as solve back-end and front-end challenges as we scale the solution to
more customers and more data.

------
jcarbs_
Duolingo | Mobile, Backend, Web, Distributed Systems | Pittsburgh, New York
City, Bellevue

We are still hiring! For folks who are finishing school, go here:
[https://university.duolingo.com/](https://university.duolingo.com/)

We're changing how people around the world learn new languages. We're a
multilingual, diverse group of people who work in small, cross-functional
teams to help change the world, one word at a time. We're learners first, and
we specialize in making learning fun.

We have several roles open - check out all of them here: duolingo.com/careers

Android Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/4e9462842](https://grnh.se/4e9462842)

Android Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2](https://grnh.se/2c3c620f2)

Android Engineer - BEL: [https://grnh.se/d6f601692](https://grnh.se/d6f601692)

iOS Engineer - NYC: [https://grnh.se/1846d9c92](https://grnh.se/1846d9c92)

iOS Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/267c898c2](https://grnh.se/267c898c2)

iOS Engineer - BEL: [https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2](https://grnh.se/4a64dfcb2)

Backend Engineer - PIT: [https://grnh.se/881b13af2](https://grnh.se/881b13af2)

Duolingo English Test - Security Engineer - PIT:
[https://grnh.se/076125c22](https://grnh.se/076125c22)

Product Manager - MBA New Grad - PIT:
[https://grnh.se/6abf6c1f2](https://grnh.se/6abf6c1f2)

Reach out to jcarberry@duolingo.com if you have questions or want to talk to a
human!

University Students can learn more at
[https://university.duolingo.com/](https://university.duolingo.com/)

------
mskullcap
Interset is hiring! Unsupervised machine learning, big data, cybersecurity,
anomaly detection, cloud, react, AWS...

We are hiring in UX design, front end development, backend development,
search, analytics & data science, devops, product management.

Interset is based in Ottawa, Canada, and ideal candidates would live in the
area however many of us work remotely permanently (including myself). We are a
recent subsidiary of Micro Focus and still have a startup feel without the
stress!

[http://interset.recruitee.com/](http://interset.recruitee.com/)

------
guido_usmc
Ridgeline International | Northern Virginia | Onsite At Ridgeline
International, we focus on challenging problems. We deliver innovative
technical solutions to overcome obstacles experienced at the tactical,
operational, and strategic levels. We iterate quickly and deliver boutique,
agile, and tailored solutions to address the exact needs of our US Government
customers.

Our Stack:

Angular, React, Leaflet

Java, Node.js

Postgres, MongoDB, & Elastic Search

Android

If you want to build awesome tech come check us out! Bennies are awesome too!
Top pay, 20% 401k annual contribution, $2,500 to buy clothes and more!

For more info feel free to email me aavitabile@ridgelineintl.com

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-
time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech company, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent software engineers: graduates
from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google,
Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Tech Stack: python, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/ribbonhealth](https://jobs.lever.co/ribbonhealth)

We’re looking for entrepreneurial software engineers who are motivated by our
mission to simply healthcare. We’re building an API layer that powers the
workflows of healthcare providers, care navigation platforms, health plans,
and emerging digital health companies. You’ll be involved throughout the
product lifecycle and collaborate closely with technical and non-technical
stakeholders to understand our customers’ use cases and challenges, and build
products to solve them.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and a “get-it-done” attitude; strong comfort with a
lean startup environment, where everyone is encouraged to participate in and
contribute across all teams

Your day-to-day:

\- Build production-grade API platform: You will design, build, and maintain
Ribbon’s core APIs and services, making sure our platform is enterprise-grade
across end-user functionality, security, and scalability

\- Build and launch new products: You will work with the product team to
design, build, and launch new products and product features. This includes new
APIs and front-end applications to extend the reach of our core technology

\- Build data pipelines: You will build data pipelines to bring together
thousands of datasets across hundreds of different sources; data engineering
is a core part of what we do

\- Build data infrastructure: You will develop infrastructure to support our
ETL, analytics and modeling workflows

\- Build internal tools: You will help our internal teams 10x their efforts by
developing tools to streamline their workflows (e.g. sales, deployment,
recruiting, and product)

\- Evaluate third-party and open source software: You will make decisions
about what we build versus buy and where to buy

------
shravvmehtaa
Secureframe | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Secureframe is on a mission to help companies secure themselves and their
customers. We are building software to address problems that affect nearly
every modern business, like achieving SOC 2 compliance fast, and for a
fraction of the cost.

The full job description is available here:
[https://angel.co/company/secureframe/jobs/750671-software-
en...](https://angel.co/company/secureframe/jobs/750671-software-engineer)

------
oonny
Touchstorm | Full-Time | Remote within India

We’re looking for a Backend Engineer with experience in PHP (particularly in
Laravel). We have an office in Mumbai, and we are primarily looking to expand
this team with an option to work remotely.

Touchstorm is YouTube agency that is building out a YouTube platform for
creators and brands. We are on a mission to organize YouTube data. You apply
for this job here: [https://www.touchstorm.com/sr-web-
engineer/](https://www.touchstorm.com/sr-web-engineer/)

------
aligg
Curai Health | Office Manager + People Ops Lead | Full-time | Onsite | Palo
Alto

We're hiring for a new workplace experience manager role at Curai in Palo Alto
(although currently all working remote). We expand health care access and
provide telemedicine services - we're pretty busy right now. It's a fun and
diverse team with a culture of empathy and work-life balance:

[https://curai.com/work/workplace-manager](https://curai.com/work/workplace-
manager)

------
paigemck
Azlo|Engineering, DevOps, QA|Full-time|ONSITE in Portland, OR

Azlo is a new, quickly growing fintech company that helps business owners,
entrepreneurs, and freelancers pay, get paid, and manage their money. Backed
by BBVA, we’re seeking to transform small business banking. In short, we’re
here to help small businesses survive and thrive.

We are aggressively growing our Engineering team - check out our open
positions here: [https://www.azlo.com/careers/](https://www.azlo.com/careers/)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo ONSITE | Frontend Tech Lead, Backend Tech Lead, Director of
Engineering At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80%
of healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights.

We are a profitable mid sized (less than 90) healthcare company. Our stack is
React, Scala, Java, Python, Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
Palmetto
Palmetto | Engineering| Full Time | Remote

Palmetto is a clean technology company with a soul. Fundamental to our mission
is “Leading the world to a clean energy future.” Our #1 Value is Customer
Experience and we pride ourselves on over delivering. To learn more about our
services visit Palmetto.com.

Full Stack Engineer-
[https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d4...](https://jobs.lever.co/bandwidth/edd45330-0d47-4c91-b47b-54d40b084bc6)

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite |
Full Time

We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at our Deep
Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to:

[https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
eranation
Amazon Web Services - Jam Platform | Full Stack Developer | US, REMOTE | Full-
time

We are a small team that builds the AWS Jam platform
([https://jam.awsevents.com](https://jam.awsevents.com)), a gamified learning
experience using hands on labs and CTF style events.

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/890118/full-stack-
developer](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/890118/full-stack-developer)

------
narenkeshav
Landing Page: [https://mani.ai](https://mani.ai) Location: British Columbia,
Canada

We are two-person team who have been in stealth working on our product, mani.
It is an Augmented Reality application and is consumer-facing. We are
completely bootstrapped.

We would love to converse/team with people in Augmented Reality/Computer
Vision space and have interested in the consumer-facing products. If
interested email me (Naren Keshav) at nkeshav at mani dot team

Stay safe people.

------
ShaneCurran
evervault | Product Engineer + Product Designer | Dublin, Ireland or San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | €60k - €90k + meaningful equity stake
[https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)

Passionate about data privacy? Looking for something different in these crazy
times?

Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel and other leading investors, at
evervault we're building the internet infrastructure for data privacy.

Privacy is no longer something that compliance teams look after alone — it's
becoming a core component of your product. We're building simple developer
tools that allow privacy to be integrated in the development stack from day
one.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://evervault.com/careers](https://evervault.com/careers)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

------
cbogie
Fleetsmith | Sr. Software Engineer - Backend | Onsite SF | Full-Time | Will
gladly sponsor Visas

Fleetsmith automates device setup, intelligence, patching, and security, for
your company’s Macs, iPhones, iPads, and Apple TVs. Our mission is to make
powerful, secure Apple fleet management available to everyone.

[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/fde8a4da-9069-40c1-b5c7-b06...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/fde8a4da-9069-40c1-b5c7-b06b99e26094)

------
flavien_bessede
Updater | Lead Data Analyst | Oakland, CA or New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.updater.com/](https://www.updater.com/)

Updater makes moving easier for the 17 million households that relocate every
year in the US.

Job posting with more details:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/updater/jobs/1845916?gh_src=88f...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/updater/jobs/1845916?gh_src=88fa83d81)

------
yegor
Windscribe | Various Positions | Full-Time | ONSITE (WFH available) | Toronto

We're a privacy company that builds consumer facing tools like VPNs, ad-
blockers, and managed DNS (part of a standalone product).

    
    
      • Senior Systems and Network Engineer
      • Intermediate React Frontend Engineer
      • C++/Qt Developer
    

To apply, see
[https://angel.co/company/windscribe](https://angel.co/company/windscribe)

------
danielpirciu
Front End Developer | Full-time | Bucharest, Romania

Senior Digital Developer/ FullStack Developer - Fintech Apps | Full-time |
Bucharest, Romania

Sales Director, Insurance | Full-time | Bucharest, Romania

Customer Success Manager | Full-time | Bucharest, Romania

More about the company - FintechOS -
[https://www.fintechos.com](https://www.fintechos.com) Open jobs -
[https://fintechos.recruitee.com](https://fintechos.recruitee.com)

------
cescojr
Lattice

Full-time / Software Engineer / ONSITE : SF & NY

Lattice makes performance management software for forward-thinking
organizations. We work to help make work meaningful.

[https://www.linkedin.com/company/lattice-
hq/about/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/lattice-hq/about/)

\- react, node, graphQL, postgres

[https://lattice.com/job?gh_jid=4430753002](https://lattice.com/job?gh_jid=4430753002)

~~~
deepsunn
Really interested in the UI Engineer and Software Engineer positions. When
applying is there a specific person (hiring manager) I could address for
either position? Thanks!

------
nokicky
Attio based in UK London; Full time; Product and Engineering
[https://attio.com/join-us](https://attio.com/join-us)

~~~
Nextgrid
Would you consider contractors/freelancers?

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Senior Frontend Developer |
[http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time

We are looking for an experienced front-end developer to work with our
client’s e-commerce businesses. The ideal candidate would have experience
working closely with designers and large frontend codebases. We are looking
for someone who is self-motivated and is able to work with a team early on in
a project, plan and identify requirements, see a project through to
completion, and mentor junior members of the team along the way.

Our team is currently working 100% remote for everyone's safety, but typically
works together in our office in New York. The interview process will take
place via video conference and this role will start remote.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Sr. Frontend Developer: [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-
developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-developer)

\- Strong experience with Sass.

\- Experience with React component styling and/or building reusable styling
frameworks.

\- Experience with Typescript as well as being comfortable with building React
components.

\- Able to self-identify areas of improvement for refactoring.

\- Able to mentor less-experienced FE developers.

\- Able to work with design team and provide insights on design
implementation.

\- 3+ years of relevant experience

------
dshacker
Microsoft OneNote | SDE, SDE II, Senior SDE, PM and Senior PM | Full-Time
Onsite | Visa

The Microsoft OneNote team is working on OneNote, Sticky Notes and other new
apps we can't talk about yet. We are looking for people who We believe in
empowering people to Remember, think, organize and act. We are creating a
single place for all your notes, no matter where you are.

[https://aka.ms/notesjobs](https://aka.ms/notesjobs)

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Veterinary medicine is one of the essential services needed to be provided
during the coronavirus pandemic. Every day, veterinarians risk themselves to
take care of your pets, and we're working every day at Vetspire to build them
the tools to do so while following social-distancing best practices.

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to help bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work will
consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. Some
examples of what your weeks may look like: building remote tools for pet
owners to sign consent forms, pay invoices, and fill in information online so
they don't have to walk into the clinics during the pandemic, creating an
emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, or designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders.

You'll be working directly with our clients (the veterinarians and staff)
using Vetspire, and talking with them almost every day to better understand
their needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling
role to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. As such, this is more than just an engineering
role, as, although you can code and develop remotely, you'll be expected to go
into the hospitals every now and then to talk with the users directly,
understand their needs, design solutions with them, and iterate on the
results.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our front end is a React SPA using the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
jeremeholiman
Clyde | NYC, NY | Full Time | Currently remote during quarantine | FS
Engineers
([https://www.joinclyde.com/company/about#jobs](https://www.joinclyde.com/company/about#jobs))

Clyde empowers businesses—from startups to enterprises—to offer extended
warranties and accident protection to their customers. Our plans slot into
your current purchase flow so you can be up and running in minutes.

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already
working there for 6 years, as my managers are treating me very well and the
projects are (most of the time) interesting. And we don't have open plan
offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
ndocherty
IML - University of Bern | Bern, Switzerland | ONSITE

The IML creates medical education and examination software.

• FullStack Developer (80-100%) -
[https://bit.ly/33EHFPy](https://bit.ly/33EHFPy)

• Project Manager (60-80%) - [https://bit.ly/2Jbo9Rg](https://bit.ly/2Jbo9Rg)

 _Knowledge of German language is only required for the Project Manager role.
Both require English_

------
jrudolph
meshcloud | Frankfurt, Germany | Onsite & Remote |
[https://meshcloud.io](https://meshcloud.io)

meshcloud helps some of the largest enterprises in the world manage thousands
of AWS Accounts, Azure Subscriptions and GCP Projects using our multi-cloud
management platform. We automate IAM, administrative processes & security
policies so that DevOps Teams can enjoy private & public clouds without
obstructions.

Our open positions and tech stacks:

* Fullstack Engineers: any of Kotlin, Spring, Angular, TypeScript, RavenDB

* Frontend Engineers: Angular, TypeScript, SCSS, ngrx

* Cloud Engineers: AWS, GCP, Azure, Kubernetes, dhall, ansible, terraform, SRE experience welcome

* Solution Engineers: help implement meshcloud multi-cloud management at our enterprise customers, consulting experience welcome

Careers page: [https://www.meshcloud.io/jobs/](https://www.meshcloud.io/jobs/)

My team is 11 full-time engineers right now and growing fast, so our positions
come with great growth opportunities. Remote candidates should have previous
remote work experience. I'm hiring for my team, so get in touch directly at
jrudolph@meshcloud.io.

------
jamespollack
Love getting the jump on this. It's especially important now that companies
tell us about their process so that we can compare and expedite, including how
many:

\- technical phone screens

\- video interviews

\- projects (esp. length and duration, paid/unpaid, etc)

\- portfolio / code reviews on past projects

\- onsite interviews and if there's any whiteboarding or pairing, etc. [note:
please tell us if these are virtual now]

As well as the total amount of time you expect interviewing to take! Thanks :)

------
iStreamPlanet
iStreamPlanet | Engineering, Network Architect, Product| Full Time | Remote |

iStreamPlanet is one of the largest streaming platforms in the world for
broadcasters; doing thousands of live events a each year. We are a unique
organization with the size and feel of a small company, but the stability and
world-reaching impact of a much larger enterprise.

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003)

Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004670003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004670003)

Sr. Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003)

Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003)

Sr. Software Engineer Web Development-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003)

Principal Network Architect-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4015289003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4015289003)

Sr. Product Owner-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003)

------
coinmetrics
Coin Metrics (a leading provider of crypto asset data for institutions) Is
looking a talented [Remote] Infrastructure Engineer. Key skills include
PostgreSQL (admin, replication, backup…) Docker, Ansible, scripting, nginx,
Git virtual and bare metal. See
[https://coinmetrics.io/careers/](https://coinmetrics.io/careers/) for more
details.

------
tinaatneuralink
Neuralink | Software Engineer, Robotics | Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco,
CA

Neuralink is developing ultra-high bandwidth brain-machine interfaces to
connect humans and computers.

Software Engineer, Robotics -
[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/c9061302-2cd8-47ef-a29f-b8e8...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/c9061302-2cd8-47ef-a29f-b8e820b67ab2)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | software engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site
(remote for now) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus)

We recently just announced free use (minus payment processing) of our Giving
Forms product to all non-profits raising money to to help with COVID-19
issues. Check [https://go.givecampus.com/gf-
covid-19/](https://go.givecampus.com/gf-covid-19/) for more details.

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 5 years old, profitable, and serves more than 800
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack, front-end, and backend engineers with at least 2
years of professional experience who really care about helping schools raise
money to provide high-quality education. Our mission is to help advance the
quality, affordability, and accessibility of education. Many on our team come
from the industry as former Directors of Annual Giving or currently volunteer
for their alma mater, so we're looking for people who want to make a
difference in the accessibility of education.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by Postgres and Redis, with vanilla JS and
React on the front-end. We're still a small engineering team, so if you're
looking to join a fast-growing startup and have an immediate impact, please
apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering)
with a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
AndreaCensi
ETH Zurich | Zurich | Scientific Software Engineer | REMOTE VISA | Full Time

We are looking for an experienced scientific software engineer to manage a
large portfolio of software projects related to research in AI/robotics.

[https://www.jobs.ethz.ch/job/view/JOPG_ethz_0bLTBTpoEGw80iJU...](https://www.jobs.ethz.ch/job/view/JOPG_ethz_0bLTBTpoEGw80iJUoW)

------
evancich
Trusted Science and Technology | Embedded Developer with C/Python | seL4
developer | Full Time | Flexible hours | Rockville, MD

Trusted Science and Technology is a small research and development company. We
create innovative cyber security solutions for DARPA, AFRL, and other DoD/IC
research agencies.

We are looking for developers that are low level embedded and have experience
with seL4 or other separation kernels.

contact@trustedst.com

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance | Westlake Village, CA/Remote | Fullstack

[https://back9ins.com](https://back9ins.com)

We simplify the selling of insurance. We’re a 3 person engineering team within
a 25 person company with a growing product
([https://intelligentquote.com](https://intelligentquote.com)). US talent only
(compliance reasons).

Email reid@back9ins.com

------
doque
joyn.de | Full Time | ONSITE/REMOTE (London, UK and Munich, GER)

We're building a streaming & Live-TV platform for the European market in order
to connect content providers with users across all of Europe. We build apps
for all web & mobile platforms including TVs.

Our engineering department is hiring for multiple teams: React, Video
Streaming, Player, Ads, GraphQL, Android, SRE and Data Science. You will have
plenty of opportunity to get to know new teams and technologies, as we value
end-to-end ownership of features and T-shaped profiles. Our stack includes
Typescript, React, NextJS, Kotlin, Python, Java and Scala (and more!) all
running on AWS.

We have two locations - Munich is our headquarter but we’re ramping up our
London office as well. We welcome junior applicants, depending on the role.
Some roles are considering remote candidates, best to ask during your
application.

If interested, check out our jobs page & open positions
([https://jobs.lever.co/joyn](https://jobs.lever.co/joyn)) or write directly
to remote.jobs@joyn.de.

------
plantain
SkySight | [https://skysight.io](https://skysight.io) | REMOTE | Part-
time/Contract | React developer

Small company based in Aus, myself and a few contractors, looking for React
JS/Native skills for a frontend rewrite project. Should have an eye for good
design/UX.

WebGL/GIS/charting/infovis/aviation/weather skills a bonus.

email to: matthew (at) skysight.io

------
developerdylan
BoardRE

[https://board.live/](https://board.live/)

Our startup is fast-moving and high-energy, and we are looking for someone who
can rise to the occasion, well beyond the typical 9-5. This is a job for the
bold and daring person who can collaborate with fellow engineers to help us
take BoardRE to the next level by building a modern and unprecedented kind of
real estate and mortgage banking platform. Our team is very energized and is
dedicated to pursuing an impressive long term vision. We’re a Silicon Valley
funded startup that’s now established in Denver and we’re looking for
engineers driven by quality, inspired by challenges, and rewarded by
pioneering into industries fossilized by old paradigms.

AWS Infrastructure Engineer and Type-A Problem Solver

Your job will be to establish an AWS infrastructure from the ground up to
support development and operations. Some of the primary components will be S3,
AWS Lambda, Elastic Beanstalk, EC2, and RDS so it’s very important to have
significant experience in most if not all of these areas. The role will also
involve being a kind of general Type-A problem solver by providing some
guidance to the IT staff in areas like cybersecurity and interoperability
among vendor platforms. The role will involve (and evolve into) expansion of
the infrastructure as our custom platform is architected, built, and deployed.
We value strong engineering skills, deliberate and robust planning skills,
critical assessment of methodology, as well as open-ended creativity.

Job Type: Full-time

Java / Scala Engineer Your job will be to implement, then enhance and support,
a robust implementation of the architecture following a deliberate
methodology. This job requires the fairly rare skill of being able to create
systems that are both functional and elegant. This is not a coding position.
This is a systems development position. The languages used will be Java and
Scala and you will be developing back-end, complex, and near-zero-defect
software. (This is not a CRUD application, does not involve JavaBeans, is not
Big Data processing, and does value quality over velocity.) You will need to
be a creative engineer to understand the deepest capabilities of these
languages and implement a vision that breaks the fossilized paradigms of the
industries we will change.

Job Type: Full-time

Contact me at: dylan@board.live

------
stuross
CNN Digital | Full Time | New York, Atlanta, Remote

Tech manager: 3-5+ years, previous dev work required, focusing on hiring and
guiding dev effort. Senior Software Dev: (Nodejs, Vue, Postgres, Redis)
working on green field webapp for cnn.com. Site Reliability Engineer: Working
in AWS environment with many aws managed services very familiar with
cloudformation/ terraform.

for more info email: stuart.ross@cnn.com

------
freeflyer
a.i. solutions | Washington, D.C. area | ONSITE | Software Engineer | Full-
time

FreeFlyer is a desktop software product that supports spacecraft mission
designers in planning and operating space missions. Our tool is a
comprehensive IDE, including its own scripting language, that lets users write
complex simulations and generate interactive 3D visualizations and data
outputs that are used for solving challenging problems. FreeFlyer users
include astrodynamics specialists at NASA, the Air Force, the Japanese space
agency (JAXA), and many others.

Our team is looking to hire a C++ software engineer to help us continue
building an amazing product to keep up with the growing demand for
organizations who are planning future space missions. You'll have
opportunities to design new modeling features, add new visualization
capabilities, and bring new technology to our architecture. Working on-site
near Goddard Space Flight Center gives you the chance to collaborate with
subject matter experts working on active NASA missions.

Check out the types of problems FreeFlyer can solve:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU)

If you consider yourself a space nerd, want to solve challenging problems, and
have an opportunity to grow your technical career, please don't hesitate to
reach out and apply! You can reach out to me personally at stefan.novak@ai-
solutions.com.

(This job requires U.S. Citizenship. No recruiters, please.)

[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/AIS1000AISI/JobBoard/b22b728d-47a6-4550-9005-01c83b9a527f/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=491f529c-eb65-4977-82fe-83c7ee78368f)

------
isabel32
keylight | Several Engineers | Full-Time | On-site | Berlin Germany

keylight is a software provider and technology implementation expert within
the Subscription Economy.

We help our clients to build long-lasting customer relationships with their
subscribers through our flagship software, Subscription Suite.

We love making subscription commerce work!

We are looking for highly motivated people with unique talents who want to
achieve great things with us!

• Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj](https://angel.co/l/2o5dkj) • Senior Software
Engineer - [https://angel.co/l/2o5dmu](https://angel.co/l/2o5dmu) • Senior
Solution Architect - [https://angel.co/l/2o5dmo](https://angel.co/l/2o5dmo)

If you want to archieve great things with us, please follow the links avobe or
send us an emial to recruiting@keylight.de

We are looking forward to receiving your application!

------
ccenten
Bodyport | San Francisco, CA| Multiple roles: software, data, regulatory |
Full-time | www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease.

Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced cardiac monitoring
and continuous care in every home.

[https://bodyport.com/careers](https://bodyport.com/careers)

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA ONSITE | Embedded Software Engineers |
[https://www.irobot.com/about-irobot/careers](https://www.irobot.com/about-
irobot/careers)

I'm hiring an experienced embedded software engineer for my team at iRobot in
Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston) [0]. Join me in making helpful home
robots!

I've also got a 0-2 year experience embedded software role that doesn't have a
job description yet: it's basically [0] with less experience.

iRobot is hiring a bunch of other software engineering positions as well. See
all open positions at [1].

[0]: [https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/iRobot/job/US-
MA-...](https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/iRobot/job/US-MA-
Bedford/Principal-Embedded-Software-Engineer---Floorcare_R1239)

[1]:
[https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iRobot](https://irobot.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iRobot)

------
EthanSutin
Squad | Remote Global | Remote Only | Contract

Squad is a rapidly growing video chat app. We’ve been working at the forefront
of bring people together virtually for a long time and our mission is more
important now than ever.

We are looking for a strong react contractor who is passionate about pushing
the limits of the web.

[https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io)

ethan@squadapp.io

------
vinceory
ory | ory.sh | Germany | Full-Time | On-Site

[https://github.com/ory/jobs](https://github.com/ory/jobs) We build stuff for
an emerging cloud infrastructure.

It’s security, zero trust, hardcore bullet proof engineering.

It’s Golang, K8S, React, Hashicorp etc. - no more buzzwords!

Just open an issue and go ahead, make our day :) - or drop us a short
introductory email to jobs@ory.sh.

We believe that great engineering deserves to be paid accordingly.

Our open positions (all full-time in Munich, Germany):

Software Engineer / Go
[https://tinyurl.com/uwnn387](https://tinyurl.com/uwnn387)

Software Engineer / React
[https://tinyurl.com/vcfztwl](https://tinyurl.com/vcfztwl)

Software Engineer / SRE
[https://tinyurl.com/vbynfcy](https://tinyurl.com/vbynfcy)

Check out [https://github.com/ory/jobs](https://github.com/ory/jobs)

------
sylzab
Density (density.io) is actively looking for a contract to hire, on prem
DevOps engineer. You can check out the job posting here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/density/b37a4c24-b043-4c14-a643-225280...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/b37a4c24-b043-4c14-a643-2252801c824e?lever-
source=jobs)

------
scottfits
AirGarage raised $2m from Founders Fund and Floodgate to build smarter cities
by automating parking. Our vision is to turn parking lots into multi-use hubs
- farmers markets, parks, food trucks, and vibrant spaces.

Software Engineering, Marketing, Sales
[https://airgara.ge/careers](https://airgara.ge/careers)

------
yangez
Topaz Labs | Product, Engineering, Marketing | Onsite Dallas, TX | Full-time +
onsite

We build AI-powered photography software; we're growing active users by 10-20%
monthly. Hiring for many technical roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs](https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs) \- mention
HN in your app!

------
bert2002
Hex Trust | System Engineer, DevOps | Hong Kong | Full-Time, Onsite in normal
times with home office, Visa sponsorship available |
[https://www.hextrust.com](https://www.hextrust.com)

    
    
      * https://hextrust.com/career/job/were-hiring-junior-system-engineer/

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $700M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we're uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 20 person engineering-focused team that includes early engineers
from Opendoor and Heroku. We are hiring experienced engineers to help take our
product to the next level. We love product-minded engineers that can own a
feature across the frontend and backend, even if they're stronger at one side
of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground up on Elixir/Phoenix,
Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | wsalle@ebay.com |
VISA ok

Looking for an applied researcher with true grit. Comfortable in the most
challenging codebases and the most elegant systems alike. We need your help to
reinvent the recommender systems experience. Work to improve our
recommendations on the eBay item pages.
[https://www.ebay.com/itm/391756623227](https://www.ebay.com/itm/391756623227).
We apply cutting edge machine learning techniques on petabytes of data and
thousands of Spark/YARN nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and online
learning. Junior and Sr candidates are welcome. 50% coding and 50% data
science. Our interview consists of two phone screens. Then you do a virtual
onsite to meet the team and do a code test.

wsalle@ebay.com

------
ajschumacher
General Dynamics Mission Systems / Deep Learning Analytics Center of
Excellence | Data Scientist / Software Engineer | DC area / REMOTE

Machine learning / deep learning research and implementation

Job req posted at three experience levels:

[http://bit.ly/dlateam](http://bit.ly/dlateam)

------
willvarfar
SINCH

We do messaging. We route billions of SMS and other kinds of messages every
year.

We're a pretty international crowd, and we've helped lots of people relocate
and helped with visas and things. We're even open to remote workers.

A smattering of our techie jobs:

USA:

* Head of Platform Integrations | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ](https://wrkbl.ink/ggljiBJ)

* Technical Solution Architect | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM](https://wrkbl.ink/hUONDGM)

* Growth Marketing Lead | Seattle [https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g](https://wrkbl.ink/6FrO23g)

* Service Implementation Specialist (Spanish Speaking) | Atlanta [https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A](https://wrkbl.ink/gKRRk1A)

Sweden:

* Head of BI and Data platform | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o](https://wrkbl.ink/d6BKI8o)

* Data Engineer | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg](https://wrkbl.ink/4RzZgCg)

* Software Developer Fullstack (Node.JS, React) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A](https://wrkbl.ink/ioTC20A)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8](https://wrkbl.ink/7gXaCD8)

* Software Developer Backend (Java) | Malmö [https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V](https://wrkbl.ink/edXsh7V)

* Software Developer Fullstack | Stockholm [https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ](https://wrkbl.ink/4jGqtNQ)

* Software Developer | Kalmar [https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK](https://wrkbl.ink/8c4WuwK)

UK:

* Software Developer Backend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk](https://wrkbl.ink/4jp5CQk)

* Software Developer Frontend | London [https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN](https://wrkbl.ink/bvFaLvN)

Singapore:

* Back Office Engineer [https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS](https://wrkbl.ink/f9DMvHS)

------
dinnison
Replenysh | Full-Stack & Front-End Engineers | Orange, CA | ONSITE (WFH at the
moment) | Full Time

•••ABOUT•••

We are building the operating system of material recovery, using technology to
put an end to landfills and ocean pollution.

•••APPLY•••

[https://replenysh.com/careers](https://replenysh.com/careers)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Unlike most other companies in the self driving car space, we are profitable
and have 1000s of daily active users. Search "openpilot" on YouTube to see
some of them.

We're looking for a software engineer to develop openpilot, an ML Engineer /
Data Scientist, a Safety Engineer, an Infrastructure Engineer, and a
Navigation Designer. Head to [https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs)
for more information on the positions and requirements.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai and we'll get back to
you within 24 hours.

------
meltemz
causaLens |Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Full-time | London |

www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists, and Python
Engineers based in London to join a team commercialising the next-generation
machine learning technology. This is a full-time placement with significant
opportunities for personal development. We offer an intellectually stimulating
environment, work within an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture.
We are a high-calibre, mission-driven team building a technology that improves
our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

Contact: join@causalens.com

------
mjthrowaway1
Private | Los Angeles, CA REMOTE OR LOCAL | Ecommerce Full Stack

We're a cannabis manufacturing and distribution firm that's been in business
since 2013. Company is privately held with myself as the sole shareholder. We
manufacture and distribute cannabis goods to retailers. We have an enormous
opportunity right now to open a direct-to-consumer delivery service. We have
all the licensing in place and have experience manufacturing every category of
cannabis product (gummies, chocolates, vapes, tablets, tinctures, extracts,
flower, pre-rolls, etc.). Because of our expertise in manufacturing and our
in-house design team we have a unique ability to bring products to market.

I'm looking for a technical cofounder to build the ecommerce and dispatch
layer of our delivery service.

About me: Successful entrepreneur. Previously completed medical school and a
masters in clinical research. Several published papers. Spent the last 8 years
running businesses and have grown companies to mid 8-digit revenues.

If interested please reply here and I'll share who we are and would be glad to
setup a zoom call this week.

~~~
jhartmann
Could be interested in the right opportunity, very experienced dev and manager
with Ankylosing Spondylitis who has been greatly helped by medical mj. Would
be remote for now, not in LA area. Would potentially be open to relocate after
the dust settles on the current situation. Email is in profile, can you send
me some more info?

~~~
mjthrowaway1
Hi jhartmann, your email is not in your profile. Can you please reply here
with your email?

------
pinky07
Odoo: Open Source Business Apps [https://Odoo.com](https://Odoo.com) We
recruit developers in Belgium and business advisors (US, Belgium, Hong Kong).
We have a full remote process for the interview, in less than 5 days.

Https://odoo.com/jobs

------
analognoise
Nobody ever needs FPGA engineers? Maybe we should do a separate thread for
gateware/hardware people?

~~~
grandmczeb
That would be nice! What I really want is a forum as good as HN but for EEs.

~~~
analognoise
There are dozens of us. Dozens!

------
flibble
Flipdish | Online ordering for restaurants - think Shopify for hospitality |
Dublin, Ireland | High growth startup of 100 people

Hiring .NET backend developers. REMOTE

All roles at
[https://www.flipdish.com/careers/](https://www.flipdish.com/careers/)

------
waynesoftware
GitLab is hiring. All positions are remote.
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/)
Customer Support, Development, G&A, Marketing, Product Management, etc.

------
calvin
pre-launch price tracker startup | Software Engineer (Contract) | Part-Time |
Remote (US and EU preferred)

We are looking for a contract Software Engineer for full-stack web app
development in the cloud. We need an engineer with 2+ years of software
engineering experience (code, system design, and cloud architecture). We
prefer an engineer with Firebase and Google Cloud Platform experience, but if
you’re curious, willing to learn, and able to solve problems, reach out.
Please email me (address is on my profile) your resume, an example from your
portfolio (description of work; screenshots if available), a link to github if
you have any open source contributions, and tell me something that you would
improve on your favorite shopping website.

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
neeleshs
Syncari|Remote|UI & Backend Engineers

Syncari is a distributed SaaS data management platform for customer & revenue
data. We are a VC funded early stage startup and are fully remote.

We are looking for driven engineers who know Java(Spring,MongoDB, GCP) or
UI(react/redux) very well.

Reach us at jobs@syncari.com

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go

This is a fully remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working
hours and work arrangements.

We’re looking for an experienced developer who enjoys working with server side
technologies and possesses a good mixture of DevOps and application
development chops, has been around the block a couple of times, and would like
to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions with experienced teammates
in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

By actively maintaining an environment in which developers can grow
professionally and personally, we’re making sure that solving problems becomes
not just a joy, but a thrill.

Lead Elixir / Ruby Back-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

QA Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/quality-assurance-
specialist](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/quality-assurance-specialist)

Head of Marketing: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/head-of-
marketing](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/head-of-marketing)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)
strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, k8s, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking
systems in Go.

We're a fully remote (UTC -4 to -7), building software to help people work
remotely. We have high standards and high levels of respect for each other and
our customers.

Current roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Golang, distributed systems)

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com

------
greenstork
GreenStork ([https://greenstork.com](https://greenstork.com)) | CTO, Frontend
Engineer, Backend Engineer | LA, CA and REMOTE | Part-time

GreenStork makes it easy for cannabis dispensaries to accept online orders
from their own website or from our marketplace. You can see a 1 min. explainer
video here. [https://vimeo.com/238992565](https://vimeo.com/238992565)

I'm currently a solo founder and GreenStork is bootstrapped and fully built.
I'm looking to bring on a CTO and engineers for equity / possibly as co-
founders. These would be part-time, remote positions. The current roadmap
includes: adding additional integrations with cannabis point of sale
solutions, code check / code improvement, transitioning the frontend from
Ionic to Vue.js.

Backend is Ruby on Rails and frontend is currently Ionic (looking to move to
Vue.js).

To apply please email michael@greenstork.com

------
osamet67
TrueAccord is hiring engineers (SF, Kansas City, San Jose, remote) and product
- two PMs, one Director of Product, and VP of Product.

[https://jobs.lever.co/trueaccord](https://jobs.lever.co/trueaccord)

------
NYCounihan
Posting for two companies in Schematic portfolio.

Torch : Short haul Freight Platform : Full-Time CTO in Chicago

Stealth : E-commerce Returns Platform : Full-Time CTO in Austin

Both companies funded in the past quarter. Capitalized well into next year.
Must be onsite (not remote).

julian@schematicventures.com

------
maxnov
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite (currently temporarily remote) | Full-time
| [https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral, a machine learning startup, is looking for a front-end developer and
a junior back-end developer to join our growing team. We are creating
production systems around cutting edge machine learning and deploying them to
help a wide range of industries, be it building physical infrastructure or
drafting proposals, to optimise existing workflows. We are passionate about UX
and design and strive to create the best experience for the users of our
tools. We are based on Potsdamer Straße in Berlin with an international team,
we have a commitment to a healthy work-life balance and regularly have social
team events.

Front-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Javascript code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with our
custom back-end APIs to create user interfaces, maintaining a shared component
library that is used across our ML training interfaces, ensuring the code is
functional through testing, collaborating with designers and back-end
developers to realise the products goals and working independently but also
with supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have
at least 3 years working in the industry, a passion for programming and a
desire to learn and develop your abilities!

Junior Back-end developer | You will be writing and maintaining production
Python code that’s deployed to a range of clients, integrating with third
party APIs (such as SharePoint or Google Apps), writing components to
synchronise data from external applications, interfacing with SQL databases
(PostgreSQL), collaborating with designers and front-end developers to enable
creation of innovative interfaces and working independently but also with
supervision and help from the team when needed. Get in touch if you have at
least 1 year experience working in the industry, a passion for programming and
a desire to learn and develop your abilities!

What we offer:

\- Competitive and equal pay

\- Budget for learning and conferences

\- Urban Sports Club membership

\- A friendly atmosphere

\- A great office

\- Team events

We are looking for candidates to work with us in Berlin full-time. We do not
provide relocation assistance but can help with the visa process.

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people of all genders and from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: max at
lateral.io

------
vecio
Mixin | REMOTE | Full Time

[https://github.com/MixinNetwork](https://github.com/MixinNetwork)

Secure digital assets and messages on Mixin

We build open source software that always put security, privacy and
decentralization at first.

------
akras14
Evernote | Various | Full-Time| Onsite (Flexible WFH) | US & Chile

[https://evernote.com/careers](https://evernote.com/careers)

Click on my profiler for contact info, if you have more questions.

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC and REMOTE USA | Senior Fullstack Engineer,
Engineering Lead | FULL-TIME | $120 - $180k

[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha (alphahq.com) is a venture-
backed growth-stage company based in New York, NY whose on-demand insights
platform empowers clients to rapidly validate growth opportunities. Our
clients use Alpha to accelerate experimentation, inform business decisions
with customer wants and needs, deliver and scale agile research capabilities,
and develop better products faster. By integrating traditionally manual tasks
like audience sourcing, concept designing, test scripting, and data reporting,
the platform accelerates time-to-insight from months to hours. In short, we're
the fastest way for organizations to learn more about their future customers.

We're looking for engineers who are curious about product development and
consumer behavior, want to work on related challenges, and value opportunities
to explore new technologies that execute against a robust, collaborative
product vision. We us Node, Typescript, GraphQL, Ruby, VueJS, Postgres, Mongo,
Redis and many other technologies, but we don't think it matters if you've
used similar technologies on a different stack. Our engineering teams tackle a
diverse and evolving array of challenges; from architecting and scaling our
microservices to handling real-time video and using machine learning and
natural language processing to empower real world business solutions. These
positions are full-time and either on-site at our NYC (SoHo) office or fully
remote, though there may be occasional travel to our NYC office.

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563513002&gh_src=643cb2)
Senior Full Stack Engineer (Remote):
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4563454002&gh_src=457d1e)
Engineering Lead:
[https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179...](https://alphahq.com/careers/?gh_jid=4665592002&gh_src=db2179882)

You can also check out our careers page for more information on the
company/mission/perks:
[https://alphahq.com/careers](https://alphahq.com/careers)

Questions? Reach out directly to ashley.wierdsma [at] alphahq.com

------
emilycoulouras
Intercom | San Francisco, CA & Dublin, Ierland | Full Time |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers](https://www.intercom.com/careers)

Intercom is modern business messaging at scale. Build better customer
relationships with scalable messaging that provides a more personal experience
for you and your customers.

SAN FRANCISCO:

Product Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/586072](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/586072)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1962226](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1962226)

Senior Product Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1031633](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1031633)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2142484](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2142484)

Staff Product Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2142500](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2142500)

Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2032117](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2032117)

DUBLIN:

Mobile Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1783297](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1783297)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2011652](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2011652)

Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2104307](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/2104307)

Product Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1873436](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1873436)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1711915](https://boards.greenhouse.io/intercom/jobs/1711915)

------
mikeklaas
Superhuman | San Francisco

Help us build the fastest email client in the world!

iOS / Backend / Fullstack roles all available:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

~~~
bobwaycott
Remote or onsite?

~~~
mikeklaas
Remote is a possibility, depending on timezone.

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup? Interview Schedule
is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines recruiting
scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a month. We
support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We have our
sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Growth Marketer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWEDAfM8XpKJB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

\- Account Executive:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWGBc9PDq3VCU?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Various Engineers & PMs |
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/) |
US Remote

Scientists are using our technology to make discoveries and guide COVID-19
therapeutic development. There have been a number of recently published pre-
prints using single cell genomics to study infection, response, and potential
drug targets. For example, Vanderbilt University’s Vaccine Center is using our
immune profiling technology to discover antibodies from survivors who have
recovered from coronavirus infection in order to turn them into antibody
therapies.

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products are used by researchers around the
world, including 93 of the top 100 global research institutions. We went
public last year as the largest healthcare IPO of 2019 (ticker: TXG).

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications and are making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers, product managers,
full stack engineers, backend engineers, QA engineers, computational
biologists, and firmware engineers. Please contact me directly at
kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. You can find all of our job
listings at
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/)

We hope you are safe and healthy, good luck on your search!

------
ykevinator
Main street computing, we develop and support opencaseware, remote, based in
Buffalo new York, jobs at mainstreetcomputing Dot com. Ruby / rails, Mongo,
native ios and Android.

------
datxe
Datxe | big data/predictive analytics/predictive modeling

Montreal QC | On-site |

We are looking for:

\- (3) Junior "Quants" (Fresh out of School)

\- (2) Marketing "Genius" (Fresh out of School)

Email me your CV: nostradedamus@gmail.com

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider) Software Engineer, Test Engineer, SecOps
Engineer, Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Software Engineer : Help build out the platforms for our growing subscriptions
and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).
And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

~~~
MaxLeiter
Both hire with google links say job removed, here are fixed ones:

Software Engineeer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuI9OQoZdKBPw)

Senior JS Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuKvo5lBKAwxw)

------
tduchemin1
Ava (www.ava.me) | San Francisco and Paris | FullStack, Software & Backend
Engineers, Product Designer | ONSITE (in 9 months, can be REMOTE until then) |
Positions: [http://www.ava.me/jobs](http://www.ava.me/jobs)

We're a unique breed: a deep tech (4 PhDs), mission-driven (100,000 deaf/hard-
of-hearing users relying on our work) and VC-funded startup (SV Angel,
Initialized, Khosla), and we're doubling our team to 15.

Our goal is to improve how we humans connect & communicate with each other
using human & artificial intelligence. First through using a patented multi-
peer speech recognition technology app that empowers 450M deaf and hard-of-
hearing people to have exceptionally accurate captions for any conversation
they're a part of. That unique focus is because I (CEO/Founder) grew up in a
Deaf family & witnessed how the world was not accessible for them, then
cofounded Ava with my CTO Skinner, deaf since age 2.

Specifically, we're hiring makers (engs + designer) who want to be at the very
beginning of a rocketship. All jobs are here:
[http://www.ava.me/jobs](http://www.ava.me/jobs) but these following 3
positions will be filled quickly (it's my #1 focus): 1) a Full-Stack Developer
(~2-5+ years exp), with React and Node background, to take the lead on
building out the Ava experience on the web. Really powerful B2C & B2B
applications through it, with real-time & scalability challenges. Should care
about all the details that makes a first experiences become magical for a new
user, and committed to make a huge impact on society.

2) a Backend Developer (~2-5+ years exp) with DevOps, Node, Python skills as
their strong suit. Will own designing and scaling Ava's AI infrastructure,
supporting mission-critical algorithms for our users.

3) a Product Designer, exp. in B2C & B2B platforms, mobile & web. Open to
animations, UI/UX. Will be working with deaf users & probably learning sign
language as a result :) Huge role in leading redesign, branding & empowering
our community - very active because it's often life-critical for them to use
Ava.

Feel free to email me directly: thibault@ava.me if any question, or to apply
here: [http://www.ava.me/jobs](http://www.ava.me/jobs) I'll review HN
applications personally!

Thibault Duchemin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaultduchemin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaultduchemin)

------
xal
Shopify is hiring for all R&D roles at
[https://www.shopify.com/careers](https://www.shopify.com/careers)

------
LaurensLang
Growth Hackers | GoingMeta.io GmbH, Vienna Austria Europe

Tech we're using: React/Redux, Typescript, Node.js, Kafka, Python, Postgresql,
and AWS.

------
toisanji
looking for a remote rails developer who does devops to work on the
backend/api/infrastructure, must be able to work in US hours.
[https://getcloudapp.com](https://getcloudapp.com) We have lots of customers
and growing fast. My contact info is in my profile.

------
zchoq20
[https://grafana.com/](https://grafana.com/)

------
hm88
I've previously applied at Alto and have yet to receive a response...

------
enra
Linear | Senior Fullstack Engineer (JavaScript/TypeScript) | Full-Time |
Remote (US/EU timezone)

Linear is building a streamlined for teams to manage bugs, tasks, projects and
sprints.

The company was founded in 2019, and today, hundreds of high-impact teams and
companies are already using Linear daily to build next-generation software.

We are a remote-first company, and backed by some of the best founders, angels
and venture capitalists (Sequoia, Index Ventures) in the industry. Our
founders are ex-YC and have led and delivered large-scale projects at Uber,
Airbnb, and Coinbase.

Right now we’re building our founding team. See more about our philosophy and
the role here:

[https://linear.app/readme](https://linear.app/readme)

------
subpar
Cortico | Full Stack Engineer | Remote (Boston HQ) | Full-time |
[https://cortico.ai](https://cortico.ai)

Cortico is a non-profit tech organization spun out of the MIT Media Lab. We're
building hardware and software to amplify under-heard voices in our
communities and in the media to improve our understanding of one another. More
specifics on the project at [https://lvn.org](https://lvn.org). Come help
scale deep listening with our experienced crew of technologists and humanists.

Questions welcome at dvd[at]cortico.ai.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cortico](https://jobs.lever.co/cortico)

------
zpeti
ProPrivacy | REMOTE/ONSITE | Technical Writer/Journalist |
[https://proprivacy.com](https://proprivacy.com)

ProPrivacy is helping teach people how to stay private and safe online, and we
make revenue from commissions on products people buy through us.

We are looking for writers and journalists who have fairly deep technical
knowledge, about privacy, encryption, online tools etc. If you have a slightly
rebellious, anarchist, libertarian attitude that helps a lot. We are about
helping the small person against large governments and corporations.

Applications can be sent to jobs@proprivacy.com. Please include your CV and
why the job ad peaked your interest.

------
rickygraz
Revolut based in UK London; Full time; Product

------
RohitLakh
I just hope this COVID-19 phase passes out.

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Backend Engineer (Scala/Java) / Security Engineer /
Frontend Engineer | Security Engineer| Site Reliability Engineer| Technical
Support Administrator| Full-time | Onsite | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 100+ in our
London Engineering HQ. We have secured a huge Series C in November last year,
at over 8.5x the valuation of our Series A in March 2018; we’ve worked hard on
creating a fantastic support layer for our technical teams and now we’re
expanding. We’re small (approaching medium sized) and dynamic, very open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

We aim to pick the right tool for the job, and currently use: Typescript,
React, Redux, GraphQL, and our toolchain includes Webpack and PostCSS. On the
backend, our APIs are built in Scala, with Go and Java powering some of our
custom services.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles: \- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)
\- Systems Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002)
\- Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4629664002)
\- Frontend Software Engineer (Performance)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)
\- Frontend Software Engineer (Design system)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4655086002)
-Site Reliability Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4370269002)
-Technical Support Administrator
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4675597002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4675597002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
dmay1028
Zocdoc is hiring in NYC and PHX. We are looking to hire across all functions
of tech, engineering, infra, and product. Please have a look below at our site
and feel free to reach out! These roles are Full Time|On-Site

Senior Product Designer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Pro...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Product-Designer-2121499)

Director of Product Management: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Director-o...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Director-of-Product-Management--2061286)

Product Operations Specialist: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Product-Op...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Product-Operations-Specialist---Insurance-2066649)

DBA: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Database-A...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Database-Administrator-2151557)

Director of Data: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Director-o...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Director-of-Data-1948806)

iOS Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/?job_id=iOS-
Engine...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/?job_id=iOS-
Engineer-2048654)

Network Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/?job_id=Network-
En...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-list/?job_id=Network-
Engineer-2105330)

Senior App Sec Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-App...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Application-Security-Engineer-2114823)

Senior Data Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Dat...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Data-Engineer-1946859)

Senior iOS Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-iOS...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-iOS-Engineer-1980665)

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Sof...](https://www.zocdoc.com/about/careers-
list/?job_id=Senior-Software-Engineer---Full-Stack-783202)

------
chainlink-hire
Chainlink - [https://chain.link](https://chain.link)

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST).

* Senior Security Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-security-engineer) ====================================================================================================== You will work directly with our engineers to improve the security of our open-source code base. You will partner closely with our leadership team as well as communicate and collaborate across the organization to design and implement company-wide security processes. In this role you will work on our risk program, coordinate response plans, drive the security council, and be in charge of fostering security culture at chainlink.

* Senior Developer in Test | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test](https://careers.chain.link/o/senior-developer-in-test) =======================================================================================================

You will be leading our efforts in designing and developing our test
automation framework. You will play a key role on our Core team building out
an integral part of our project and managing scalable best practices as it
relates to testing. You will have the opportunity to work closely with our
founders and ensure we are creating plans and tests that will lead us to the
next phase of growth.

* Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-globa...](https://careers.chain.link/o/site-reliability-engineer-global) ================================================================================================================

You’ll work directly with the company’s CTO, CEO and a technical team of other
senior engineers. You’ll develop and build highly scalable, secure, and
reliable software that will change the way smart contracts function at a
fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to learn and master the latest
research concerning cryptography, blockchains, game theory, consensus
algorithms, and decentralized applications.You'll join us in enabling the
future architecture of Chainlink.

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
containerds
Protocol Labs | Various Roles | Remote | Full-time |

Protocol Labs is a research, development, and deployment lab for network
protocols. Protocol Labs creates software systems that tackle significant
challenges, aiming to solve them with new technology breakthroughs, great user
experience design, and an open-source approach to creation.

•Engineering Manager IPFS
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/3f0787e8-58b3-4122-a1ea-42456...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/3f0787e8-58b3-4122-a1ea-424561d2658f?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Distributed Systems Technical Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9283f9b0-de64-4e1f-a221-5d02b...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9283f9b0-de64-4e1f-a221-5d02b0202198?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Infrastructure engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/a8640ecf-4b1a-490a-bf94-b2050...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/a8640ecf-4b1a-490a-bf94-b205059cfe38?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Tech Lead, Distributed Systems
Testing:[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745597c1fd?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Senior Software Engineer, Filecoin
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/1ef5b878-573d-44fc-9fe6-c3745597c1fd?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Senior Software Engineer, IPFS
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/82793e56-124f-484c-bf13-357ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/82793e56-124f-484c-bf13-357ef0b45bc6?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Senior Software Engineer, libp2p
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/8c03a123-4890-4265-96e1-0427b...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/8c03a123-4890-4265-96e1-0427bd7ec193?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Software Engineer, Distributed Systems.
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/50de30a8-289f-49e5-93ad-9967e...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/50de30a8-289f-49e5-93ad-9967e1941c12?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Software Engineer, Cryptography and Systems
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9afbc1c9-8b3b-4c03-856d-6b0cb...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/9afbc1c9-8b3b-4c03-856d-6b0cb5518eaa?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Research Engineer, Resilient Networks Lab
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd2...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/f39f7fe0-1805-40d2-9453-90fd25c72bc3?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

•Security Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/d8ebb733-b248-47d0-a59b-edef5...](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol/d8ebb733-b248-47d0-a59b-edef5d490301?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L)

 _More open roles_ : [https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-via=yNXJrpce8L)

------
audrinasablan21
Wealthfront | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.wealthfront.com](https://www.wealthfront.com) | VISA

Wealthfront is a nextgen banking service. We help you manage your money for
both the short term and long term by providing a high-interest cash account,
best in class automated investment management, and free financial advice, all
through our five star rated mobile app. We believe that everyone deserves
access to sophisticated financial advice, without the hassle or high fees.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/wealthfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/wealthfront)

Some of our open positions:

* Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/95a72722-5c4d-4000-92dd-b2...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/95a72722-5c4d-4000-92dd-b292ee23db98?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/91146b0c-fef3-4266-b642-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/91146b0c-fef3-4266-b642-a82b688b9628?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/0f754dbe-77cf-435d-a41e-dc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/0f754dbe-77cf-435d-a41e-dc91c588cb33?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior DevOps Engineer - Tools: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/06ee452b-7c96-47b6-a278-f1a77a0c9a3a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer- Distributed Applications: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/a400e7dd-e662-497c-aaa0-68...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/a400e7dd-e662-497c-aaa0-68b1340301dd?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist - Risk Analytics: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/4cf3a32e-768d-4b7d-8a81-e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/4cf3a32e-768d-4b7d-8a81-e0bfaefa54ca?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

To see all of our open roles: [https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront?lever-
origin=applied&lever...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We’re on service-oriented architecture. Our backend is composed of
a collection of Java services that communicate via RPC. Our frontend web stack
is a React/Redux application. We use Objective-C and Swift in the iOS app and
Kotlin in the Android app. Our data infrastructure is cloud native in AWS and
includes S3, EMR, Redshift/RDS, Lambda, and ECS.

Email audrinasablan@wealthfront.com if you're interested in learning more
about our open roles or if you'd like to refer someone in your network.

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA and Minsk, Belarus | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Learn more about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

And check out our open roles!

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-40...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-4099a1f93665?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, KnockoutJS, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | Offices in London, UK, Rennes, Fr | REMOTE
| Full-time | Team of 40 growing rapidly

New Vector is the startup which employs the core team behind Matrix
([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org)) - the leading project for secure,
open decentralised communication. Matrix’s mission is to make messaging as
open as email -allowing everyone to choose where their data is hosted, enjoy
private conversations thanks to multi-device end-to-end encryption, and
ultimately be in control of their own communication. We use Matrix to power
our flagship apps for the web, iOS & Android
([https://riot.im](https://riot.im)) and our SaaS platform
([https://modular.im](https://modular.im)).

We’re a small mission-led team with early adopters including organic users in
the tens of millions, The French Government and others we can’t talk about
yet(!). Almost all of the work we do is open source
([https://github.com/matrix-org](https://github.com/matrix-org)
[https://github.com/vector-im](https://github.com/vector-im)) and our server
stack includes Python/Twisted & Go backed by Postgres and managed by
Kubernetes/Ansible. Our client stack includes React, Kotlin, Objective-C and
Swift.

We’re currently hiring for:

\- Mobile Developer [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/4E9E47C166/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/4E9E47C166/)

\- Fullstack Web Developer [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/8F95A52698/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/8F95A52698/)

\- Safety Engineer (London) [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/1E79B2C579/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/1E79B2C579/)

\- Data Protection Officer (London) [https://apply.workable.com/new-
vector/j/49BDBDBFFE/](https://apply.workable.com/new-vector/j/49BDBDBFFE/)

If you would like to know more, checkout
[https://vector.im/careers](https://vector.im/careers), either apply via the
links or reach out on [https://riot.im](https://riot.im) to @neilj:matrix.org

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
mrnzc
Celonis | Multiple Roles | Munich (Germany) & New York City | ONSITE |
[https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)

Being a global hyper-growth leader in process mining technology, our goal at
Celonis is to establish our Intelligent Business Cloud (IBC) as a standard
SaaS solution in any company.

Our Intelligent Business Cloud harnesses the power of our Process Mining
technology to help organizations remove operational friction and become a
Superfluid Enterprise. Companies around the world, including Siemens, L’Oréal,
Uber, Citi, Airbus, and Vodafone, rely on Celonis technology to guide action
and drive change, turning business processes into extraordinary experiences
and resulting in millions of dollars saved.

We are looking for a Data Engineer in New York City:

\- Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/167444/374423/1585056...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/167444/374423/1585056402/3))

We are hiring for multiple positions in Munich (Germany):

\- Senior Java Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1585055425/3))

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1585055447/3))

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1585055465/3))

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1585055474/3))

\- Platform Engineer (Kubernetes)
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1585055490/3))

\- Senior Data Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1585055504/3))

\- Senior UI/UX Designer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1585055535/3))

\- Senior QA Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166343/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166343/374423/1585055548/3))

\- Team Lead Quality Assurance
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166348/374423/1585055...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166348/374423/1585055561/3))

------
mmc47
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is profitable, recently raised $40M, and we know how to hire and
work remotely, which has been our primary mode of operation for the past 2
years. We are still scaling up during this time, especially with the increase
in great engineers who will now consider remote work.

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks, as well as the games themselves. Game Closure has raised $90M, and has
more than 300M users supported by a small team of engineers <25, though we are
very profitable and growing.

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:

\- Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapchat-game-reviewed)

\- Everwing for FB messenger: [https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-
dageeks-game-review...](https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-
review/)

Our technologies and engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high
leverage position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world,
but we do make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco,
Seoul, and Sofia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to
anywhere where we have offices if it helps.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

------
VCrecruiting
Visual Concepts | Orange County, Los Angeles, Novato Software & Graphics
Engineers, Artists Full-Time | Onsite (Remote/WFH during current crisis)

[https://vcentertainment.com/](https://vcentertainment.com/)

Visual Concepts has been a driving force in the videogame industry for more
than 30 years. We have made some of the coolest and most high profile games
anywhere, across almost every conceivable hardware platform, and are dedicated
to putting the consumer first through great technology, innovation and passion
for true excellence in gaming.

We are looking for the best and brightest to join our team. Check out our open
positions. If you see something that sparks your interest and matches with
your experience, we would love to hear from you!

Below are some of our open roles. Please use the links below to apply directly
on our site.

•Online Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3709)

•Senior VFX Artist:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3843)

•.Net Game Tools Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3882)

•Gameplay Software Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3924)

•Senior Software Engineer-Graphics:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3717)

•Animation Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3780)

•Senior Software Engineer - Unreal Engine:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3766)

•AI Software Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3639)

•Senior Software Engineer:
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=60&rid=3828)

------
jhano
Flow Commerce | Hoboken, NJ and Dublin, Ireland | Senior Backend / Senior
Frontend / Senior Machine Learning/ Senior Product Designer / Senior Product
Manager / Solutions Engineer | flow.io/careers / Full-time Onsite (remote
until things normalize)

Flow is a SaaS e-commerce platform that enables brands and retailers to become
international and sell cross-border. Flow’s API driven platform enables
merchants to sell & ship globally from their own sites, solving all cross-
border pain points throughout the entire e-commerce supply chain, such as
local payment methods, international shipping options, and all aspects of the
upstream site localization such as duty/tax calculation, local pricing and
product restrictions. These challenges create enormous friction to selling
globally for merchants. The result is a next generation platform for cross-
border commerce, focused on the customer experience and on maximizing
conversion rates.

Flow has raised $55m+ in funding (most recently Series B) from NEA, Amex
Venture, Bain Capital Ventures, Forerunner and Fung Capital and more.

We are growing rapidly and looking for some great leaders in the engineering,
product, and design space to join us.

Apply directly on the job posting and note YCombintor in the source field or
send me your resume directly @ jhano@flow.io

You can see our job board for all of our open positions @
[https://www.flow.io/careers/](https://www.flow.io/careers/)

Or you can click the links below:

Sr. Frontend Engineer (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/44524655-ca52-4cf3-99b0-404b66a64...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/44524655-ca52-4cf3-99b0-404b66a64dec)

Sr. Frontend Engineer (Dublin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/6c214ff7-f56e-4eda-a1aa-08e5da57e...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/6c214ff7-f56e-4eda-a1aa-08e5da57e398)

Sr. Backend Engineer (Hoboken): [https://jobs.lever.co/flow/a90119bb-
cee5-4b45-a08a-df0dfdc88...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/a90119bb-
cee5-4b45-a08a-df0dfdc88d52)

Sr. Backend Engineer (Dublin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/86bce0ef-4dca-44c6-a356-449144203...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/86bce0ef-4dca-44c6-a356-4491442038de)

Sr. Machine Learning Engineer (Dublin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/eca85bb5-c83d-432d-942e-abac2a007...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/eca85bb5-c83d-432d-942e-abac2a00725e)

Sr. Product Manager - Console (Hoboken): [https://jobs.lever.co/flow/0a3d68bd-
dcfd-4704-a017-79d07d406...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/0a3d68bd-
dcfd-4704-a017-79d07d4065d2)

Sr. Product Manager - Machine Learning (Dublin):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/003677b6-ff7c-4532-a1a1-b95d6fdf6...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/003677b6-ff7c-4532-a1a1-b95d6fdf610f)

Sr. Product Designer (Dublin) :
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/d469b962-30a2-455d-aaab-3b07de484...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/d469b962-30a2-455d-aaab-3b07de48446a)

Sr. Product Designer (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/82aeb1c0-1e10-4b09-bef4-43171bdae...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/82aeb1c0-1e10-4b09-bef4-43171bdae96b)

Solutions Engineer (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/4b1f2c26-ff31-45f6-a894-3a98f65ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/4b1f2c26-ff31-45f6-a894-3a98f65ac916)

------
roskilli
Chronosphere | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior UX Designer | NYC, Seattle |
Full-time Onsite (Remote for now) | VISA

Chronosphere is a Series A startup delivering the most highly scalable and
reliable open source metric data platform to the world. That platform is M3,
which was created by the founders of Chronosphere while at Uber. It is the
only open source metric data platform proven at petabyte scale in production,
stores over tens of billions of metric time series and ingests and serves
billions of data points per second. Chronosphere is a modern and highly
scalable monitoring monitoring and observability tool built on M3 for
companies faced with scaling challenges. We deliver products and APIs that run
in the cloud as a single hosted platform.

Senior Frontend Engineer:

Are you driven by how users digest, explore and build proficiency using a
product? As a front-end product engineer you will build interfaces that
engineers, data scientists, business analysts and operations staff will use
every day to build, analyze and operate products at scale for the companies
they work at. Your natural design instincts will be paired with great
Javascript fundamentals and how to best design and consume APIs, either using
GraphQL or other APIs. For our customers, our tools are leveraged by thousands
of engineers on a daily basis to measure and monitor their products and
systems. Your work will continue to drive fundamental change to how software
is created, delivered and operates all over the world. You will work alongside
the engineering team, the head of product and product team, the CEO and the
CTO.

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), React, GraphQL on the front end. Go, GRPC,
Kubernetes, MySQL and M3DB (distributed time series database) on the back end.

Senior UX Designer:

We're looking for a UX designer to help build Chronosphere. You will drive and
complete the design process for our cloud web application from beginning to
end. You will work with multiple teams to design a clean, usable console
focusing on metrics, data visualization, altering, dashboards, infrastructure,
and more. We are open to this role being in either New York or our Bellevue,
Washington office. You will work alongside the head of product, the
engineering team, the CEO and the CTO.

What we offer: Excellent benefits, competitive pay and equity at Series A,
flexible working environment, challenging problems at scale and pragmatically
harnessing millions of instrumentation being collected per second.

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012681003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012681003)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012682003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chronosphere/jobs/4012682003)

Email me with questions at rob at chronosphere.io

Regarding remote for now: If you are applying to work in the NYC or Seattle
office you are not expected to interview in person (it will be remote), or
work in person until the CV-19 crisis is resolved (work will be remote). The
roles are not remote, but no one is in the office currently.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/557460-software-engineer)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-
relia...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/685231-senior-site-relia...).

\- Senior UI/UX Product Designer
[https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/469774-senior-ui-ux-
prod...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/469774-senior-ui-ux-prod..).

\- Solutions Engineer [https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/751001-solutions-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/narmi/jobs/751001-solutions-engineer)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session, and an in-person half-day for engineering
positions.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via AngelList.
Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
abinaya_remote
Hey, a friendly note to remote job seekers!

There are few automated aggregation sites available to curate the jobs posted
in the "Who is hiring?" thread but I want to take the aggregation one step
further and wanted to provide the good quality remote jobs by handpicking
them. I’m going to search, screen, verify and tag all the remote jobs posted
in the other Who is hiring? thread. So it can save you time, energy, and
frustration – and hopefully, help you find a job faster during this tough
time!

[https://bit.ly/hn_whoishiring](https://bit.ly/hn_whoishiring)

\- Contains all the remote jobs posted in this Who is hiring right now? Thread

\- Each remote job is hand-curated

\- Use filters based on skill category and country restrictions.

\- Only 100% remote jobs

Any feedback welcome here in comments

For hiring companies: please check this list and let me know if I’m done
something wrong.

~~~
monktastic1
This looks useful, but by "100% remote" you don't mean companies that are
remote-only, do you? I ask because at least one company I saw here (Eleanor
Health) that has a "remote" option isn't on your list. I'm not sure who else
is missing.

~~~
abinaya_remote
Oh yeah, this data is still in work in progress. It might take a few days for
me to complete the full screening/tagging work. Thanks for the feedback.

------
aeternal
æternity blockchain | Developer Advocate | UI/UX Designer | CMO | Project
Manager | Director Asia-Pacific | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/company/aeternity-
blockchain/jobs](https://angel.co/company/aeternity-blockchain/jobs)

------
sk9
don't apply here they waste your time despite doing all the interviews well.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top. Please don't post these here.

More explanation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667632).

~~~
zerr
These kind of comments are (were?) the best part of this board. Where the OP
also can chime in and respond... Even such responses are helpful to have an
idea about the company. It's a huge time-saver.

~~~
dang
That kind of unsubstantive comment is not cool on HN anywhere, but
particularly not in the Who Is Hiring threads, where there's no opportunity to
establish whether or not the accusation is true.

That account posted two nearly identical comments about completely different
companies, and has zero other posting history here. Those are not good signs.
If HN is going to have a job board, it's not fair to let just anyone come
along, smear people's posts, and significantly affect their company's
reputation, without any due process.

If that seems unduly restrictive to you, I understand. But we've seen many
cases of people taking advantage of the public forum to smear others in dodgy
or unfair ways. As I explained at that link above, bad corporate behavior is a
thing, and bad internet commenter behavior is also a thing. An HN job thread
is no place to adjudicate which is which, so we need to err on the side of not
going there.

------
sk9
don't apply here. Waste of time and effort. They will ask you to do
presentation of the your work etc. They can't pay. Despite knowing that they
still interview you and waste your time.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top. Please don't post these here.

More explanation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22667632).

------
thecleaner
But you don't have money for paying salaries ? It seems you guys make a lot of
people go through the hoops of online assessment and hire no one just to boost
your "number-of-applications" metric.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top. Please don't do that.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22668688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22668688).

------
chimichangga
Let's Support the Country: Who’s Hiring In The Coronavirus Economy.

Zoom, 2,400-person video conferencing company has 235 open roles in sales,
support, marketing, HR, Finance, engineering

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexandrasternlicht/2020/03/20/...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexandrasternlicht/2020/03/20/whos-
hiring-in-the-coronavirus-economy-2736-increase-for-warehouse-
handler-7-eleven-adds-20000-postings-more/)

Amazon is hiring 100,000 workers, Walmart is hiring 150,000 — here are the
sectors adding jobs amid coronavirus

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-
hiring-100000-wo...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-
hiring-100000-workers-7-eleven-will-hire-up-to-20000-here-are-the-sectors-
adding-jobs-amid-coronavirus-2020-03-20)

Domino's hiring 10,000 employees amid coronavirus demand surge

[https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/dominos-hiring-
coronavir...](https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/dominos-hiring-coronavirus-
demand)

CVS to hire 50,000 workers, gives bonuses to employees amid coronavirus
pandemic

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/03/23/cvs-
health-h...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/03/23/cvs-health-
hiring-bonuses-coronavirus-covid-19-cvs-pharmacy/2897168001/)

Dollar General Add 50,000 Jobs

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexandrasternlicht/2020/03/20/...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexandrasternlicht/2020/03/20/whos-
hiring-in-the-coronavirus-economy-2736-increase-for-warehouse-
handler-7-eleven-adds-20000-postings-more/#348791326883)

7-Eleven, an international convenience chain with more than 70,000 stores,
announced Friday it will be hiring as many as 20,000 store employees.

Kroger is hiring 10,000 new associates nationwide across retail stores,
manufacturing plants and distribution centers

Safeway, a national grocery chain, is looking to fill 2,000 new jobs located
mainly in California.

~~~
dang
You have to personally be part of the hiring company to post here. Please see
the rules at the top. If Zoom, Domino's, or Dollar General want to do that,
they are welcome.

